# East Cape Skanu



## KurtActual

I cant figure out what it would do better than a (insert kayak company), BOTE, Live, or Solo Skiff already do well.


----------



## C_Wheeler

The one Instagram post is all I've seen. Says they will be releasing info whenever they are ready for ordering and I assume production. Maybe Kevin will chime in and give us a few more tidbits. I'm interested in what size outboard it will be able to take. I imagine a 9.9hp will be plenty on it.


----------



## C_Wheeler

KurtActual said:


> I cant figure out what it would do better than a (insert kayak company), BOTE, Live, or Solo Skiff already do well.


I'm thinking the draft of a BOTE or Solo but actually having some freeboard and not having to strap everything to the deck..


----------



## fjmaverick

C_Wheeler said:


> The one Instagram post is all I've seen. Says they will be releasing info whenever they are ready for ordering and I assume production. Maybe Kevin will chime in and give us a few more tidbits. I'm interested in what size outboard it will be able to take. I imagine a 9.9hp will be plenty on it.


I thought I read some where they were doing it before MIBS which is tomorrow.

I thought I also read 3.5hp


----------



## 024H6

Kevin mentioned these to me a couple months back when I talked to him. I don't recall for certain the outboard power details so I don't want to say something incorrect there. But I do remember it him mentioning that they wanted to get back to their roots when they were more of a canoe company while at the same time providing a product for a lower price point of customer.


----------



## C_Wheeler

fjmaverick said:


> I thought I read some where they were doing it before MIBS which is tomorrow.
> 
> I thought I also read 3.5hp


3.5-4hp depending on the manufacturer seems about right to me. I just looked up some motor weights, and a 9.9 might be too much too. People were asking about a 15 on the Instagram post. I definitely don't think it can handle that much hanging off the back.


----------



## Shadowcast

I think it is a super cool concept. If someone is looking for a simple paddle craft that can double as a small skiff, there you go!


----------



## Fritz

Pictures! Must have pictures.


----------



## Shadowcast

@East Cape .....Kevin....your public awaits! LOL


----------



## Boneheaded

That thing looks cool, would make good pond prowler for sure, hopefully its priced accordingly.


----------



## Pierson

Probably takes the same amount of effort to transport/launch as a SUP but you can actually bring gear/a couple rods and keep them dry without having to create some crazy cooler rod holder contraption. Option to paddle or power, and the whole thing is like a big stripping bucket for your fly line. I really hope it is priced reasonably because I am in the market for something like this. I am curious to hear how long it is.....


----------



## C_Wheeler

Pierson said:


> Probably takes the same amount of effort to transport/launch as a SUP but you can actually bring gear/a couple rods and keep them dry without having to create some crazy cooler rod holder contraption. Option to paddle or power, and the whole thing is like a big stripping bucket for your fly line. I really hope it is priced reasonably because I am in the market for something like this. I am curious to hear how long it is.....


It's 12'6" long.


----------



## squeezer1

It’s rated for a 3.5 hp motor. The initial weight around 70 pounds, but Kevin said probably a little lighter. It looks like a sweet car topper to me.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

It would make an awesome creek/river fly fishing boat. Small enough to maneuver with a paddle in current and keep a drift line, yet able to get you up current with the motor.


----------



## Fritz

squeezer1 said:


> It’s rated for a 3.5 hp motor. The initial weight around 70 pounds, but Kevin said probably a little lighter. It looks like a sweet car topper to me.


This. I called Kevin, had to get the story from the man, it sounds like a really cool mini-skiff. They are targeting 70 lbs, hoping for less. Poling strakes, instead of a paddle boards skeg, means super low draft. Vacuum bagged, two piece build and a standard awl grip non skid. I think he said it's got a hatch forward and aft. The motor goes on the transom, no sponsons like a Solo-Skiff. Comes in four color options and priced about $3,000. It's EC so if you wanted anything special I'm sure it could be done. I forgot to ask about fly rod storage...

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures, I might want one.


----------



## E-money

Fritz said:


> I forgot to ask about fly rod storage...


There will be rod storage similar to the usual under gunnel. Which is a huge selling point in my eyes for fly fisherman who are currently in kayaks or solo type skiffs.


----------



## texasag07

My 13' aluminium canoe does the exact same thing this would do, is rated for the same hp and you could buy it new with a motor for about 2/3 the price. It also weighs 55 lbs. I feel like its a product that doesn't really solve any other problems besides that someone who wants a matching expensive canoe for their east cape skiff.

Just my 0.02.
https://www.meyersboat.com/#/sportspal/models/S-13


----------



## fjmaverick

I might be giving him a call soon


texasag07 said:


> My 13' aluminium canoe does the exact same thing this would do, is rated for the same hp and you could buy it new with a motor for about 2/3 the price. It also weighs 55 lbs. I feel like its a product that doesn't really solve any other problems besides that someone who wants a matching expensive canoe for their east cape skiff.
> 
> Just my 0.02.
> https://www.meyersboat.com/#/sportspal/models/S-13


Id rather have a composite hull because its quieter and is easier to maintain in the salt
Also Id rather fix composite vs rivets or welds


----------



## Boneheaded

Since you mention it, apart from maybe the weight and power rating, what really makes this any different than a 13ft gheenoe? Guess i can see how its "unique", but for 3k would you drag it over a log?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

texasag07 said:


> My 13' aluminium canoe does the exact same thing this would do, is rated for the same hp and you could buy it new with a motor for about 2/3 the price. It also weighs 55 lbs. I feel like its a product that doesn't really solve any other problems besides that someone who wants a matching expensive canoe for their east cape skiff.
> 
> Just my 0.02.
> https://www.meyersboat.com/#/sportspal/models/S-13


Have they released the price?


----------



## Fritz

texasag07 said:


> My 13' aluminium canoe does the exact same thing this would do, is rated for the same hp and you could buy it new with a motor for about 2/3 the price. It also weighs 55 lbs. I feel like its a product that doesn't really solve any other problems besides that someone who wants a matching expensive canoe for their east cape skiff.
> 
> Just my 0.02.
> https://www.meyersboat.com/#/sportspal/models/S-13


Your right. That said, your canoe is ugly, nothing personal, just my opinion. It's also noisy. And it's not self bailing, the Skanu is.


----------



## texasag07

Fritz said:


> Your right. That said, your canoe is ugly, nothing personal, just my opinion. It's also noisy. And it's not self bailing, the Skanu is.


Hey its your koolaid, drink it how you want, and I will do the same.

The closed cell foam on the inside of that canoe removes the noise from the equation.


----------



## texasag07

mtoddsolomon said:


> Have they released the price?


See the post 2 above my original one. 3K


----------



## MooreMiller

Not a huge fan of bare aluminum on bare feet when’s it’s super cold or hot out.

I like my plastic boats. 

I also like the island seating. Under decks seem to get gross easily.


----------



## el9surf

So what does this thing look like?


----------



## jlindsley

el9surf said:


> So what does this thing look like?


Agreed! Or at least an amateur sketch is needed!


----------



## el9surf

We have established price, loa, hp, rod storage, but nobody knows what it looks like.


----------



## jmrodandgun

$3,000 is less than one of those plastic Hobie flappy paddle kayaks.


----------



## redfish5

From their Instagram.


----------



## fjmaverick

And fyi google "east cape skanu"
Otherwise "skanu" by itself returns some weird breakfast and dessert items


----------



## LowHydrogen

Boneheaded said:


> Since you mention it, apart from maybe the weight and power rating, what really makes this any different than a 13ft gheenoe? Guess i can see how its "unique", but for 3k would you drag it over a log?


Agree 100%. 
Although I guarantee whatever boat they make will likely look better than my 13' bootleg Gheenoe (RiverHawk).


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

texasag07 said:


> My 13' aluminium canoe does the exact same thing this would do, is rated for the same hp and you could buy it new with a motor for about 2/3 the price. It also weighs 55 lbs. I feel like its a product that doesn't really solve any other problems besides that someone who wants a matching expensive canoe for their east cape skiff.
> 
> Just my 0.02.
> https://www.meyersboat.com/#/sportspal/models/S-13


What’s that beam on the outside of your canoe?


----------



## Tailer

LowHydrogen said:


> Agree 100%.
> Although I guarantee whatever boat they make will likely look better than my 13' bootleg Gheenoe (RiverHawk).


If it's quiet on the pole it will be a big step up from the Gheenoe for sightfishing. My NMZ was noisy enough to be a liability where I fish.


----------



## East Cape

Hey guys! I see some chit-chat is going on about the SKANU...


----------



## texasag07

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What’s that beam on the outside of your canoe?


38” inside at the widest and 44” outside. This is due to the 3” of foam runner that runs down each side. When loaded with guys and gear this foam is about a 1” above the waterline. As you start to get off balance the foam will touch water and make it feel much more stabile than a normal canoe.

I feel it gives a similar effect to all the chimes on a ghennoe.

They also make some wider and longer models as well. I mounted pvc on top of the foam and now have two full protected fly rod holders which is really nice on rivers and saltwater while poling since it takes them out of the cockpit which gets cramped on any paddle craft.

I also have a homemade backplate that lets me run it in about 9-10” of water dependent on bottom consistency.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Tailer said:


> If it's quiet on the pole it will be a big step up from the Gheenoe for sightfishing. My NMZ was noisy enough to be a liability where I fish.


Yep definitely some hull slappin going on when you shift weight!


----------



## East Cape

KurtActual said:


> I cant figure out what it would do better than a (insert kayak company), BOTE, Live, or Solo Skiff already do well.


It's another choice in the market while truly offering more in terms of style/set-up/ etc than the above. We were paddle-anglers loooonnnggg before we were skiff guys. I can give my answer if you like sir. All above are also GREAT crafts and all have a place where they shine...we just feel theres an actual gap in this segment and want to pioneer it and at the same time toss a "throw-back" to our roots since we have the bay coming out as well.


----------



## Str8-Six

I like the concept. From videos it looks like it is floating in 2” with one guy which is shallower than most everything out there. The front looks like it can take some small waves while staying dry. And I’m sure it was designed to pole well solo.


----------



## Capnredfish

Nothing special, but looks kinda cool. Modern version of a pirogue. Just another floating object to get in the way in known running lanes.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Capnredfish said:


> Nothing special, but looks kinda cool. Modern version of a pirogue. Just another floating object to get in the way in known running lanes.


----------



## KurtActual

East Cape said:


> It's another choice in the market while truly offering more in terms of style/set-up/ etc than the above. We were paddle-anglers loooonnnggg before we were skiff guys. I can give my answer if you like sir. All above are also GREAT crafts and all have a place where they shine...we just feel theres an actual gap in this segment and want to pioneer it and at the same time toss a "throw-back" to our roots since we have the bay coming out as well.


Thanks for the response! I hope my comment did not come across as rude or anything negative.


----------



## jsnipes

Looks pretty slick...all for having more cool "toys" available in the market


----------



## csnaspuck

I appreciate companies being innovated and putting out new ideas and concepts and actually putting them into production. We are all on this site because its called microskiff because we are passionate about the crafts we fish from. I applaud east cape for bringing something to market that is different than what is out there today. Yes I am an east cape owner and there is a reason for that. I just hope one day I can own one of these.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

East Cape said:


> Hey guys! I see some chit-chat is going on about the SKANU...


I understand that its light enough to ride in the bed of a truck, but have y'all developed any cool trailer setups or racks specific to the SKANU?


----------



## jimsmicro

I love East Cape's boats but this thing looks like they tried to make a high end version of one of these:


----------



## E-money

Having fished several years in a kayak, I am very excited to get in a SKANU and give it a go. I think it is very dissimilar from all the things mentioned above. When I sight fish I like to get where I am going, get on the pole, and move as quietly as I can and as efficiently as I can. My kayak lacks the same things that the aluminum, solos, and whatever that thing is in the previous post lacks: convenient rod storage, comfortable poling, preferable deck layout and space, customization and good ole aesthetics. All the while, it still covers the basics: takes power, light, shallow, quality build. I really don't see a down side to it. If you don't need it then cool, but that doesn't take away from a pretty cool and well designed paddle/pole/power craft that would absolutely provide many advantages on the nearby flats here is Louisiana. This is my opinion.


----------



## fjmaverick

@East Cape any plans to take the boat to any upcoming boat shows?
I'd like to see it


----------



## Fritz

I want to know if I can swim out of it. I mean can I get in and out without flipping it. That would be cool, very cool.


----------



## Flattitude

It looks a little tippy in the video like a Gheenoe to me. I am having Glasser build me one of his Wrightwater 12' right now & we put his demo in the water & it was very stable IMO & will fit nicely in the back of a full size pick up. I will be picking it up next week & will be putting a 9.9 on the back.


----------



## Fritz

Flattitude said:


> I am having Glasser build me one of his Wrightwater 12' right now & we put his demo in the water & it was very stable IMO & will fit nicely in the back of a full size pick up. I will be picking it up next week & will be putting a 9.9 on the back.


Pictures please, when you get it. Definitely want to see what the Wrightwater is all about.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

I’m a fan of little boats. I currently fish out of a 14’ Jon boat that is 30” wide at the bottom and weighs 100 lbs. I’ve been using just oars and a push pole, though I finally added a trolling motor this week. Two coordinated guys can stand up and fish in it no problem, you just have to be careful with sudden movements.

The thing poles so easily that you can correct your drift by just dipping the end of the push pole in the water and letting it drag, and though no one rows around here, it is surprisingly efficient.

Small boats let you launch in a ditch or tidal creek on th side of the road right where the fish are, and be on them immediately. With minimal or no outboard power, you don’t spend all day running around between spots looking for fish, you spend your time with lines in the water.

The thing they need to pay attention to is keeping the price from getting up near the $10k range for a package, where somebody will just go buy something one step bigger that is an actual boat like the ShadowCast, Salt Marsh, or Towees.


----------



## Chris Morejohn

Small skiffs rule. I use my 12’3” Skiff every day as part of my life getting about.
Here’s a small 13’6” x 48”x 2” Skiff that I just designed and built for a friend. He wanted a 100 lb skiff that he could sit in, not on like the Bote and solo skiffs. He had a 2-1/2 ho it cooled Honda four stroke to use.
We put in a stern tube so we could use wheels to roll it to the launch site. It has 2 flyrod rod racks and tubes under the deck. A locker for stuff or to put a cooler in to stand on. I wanted all the weight to b central for paddling and poling. It came out weighing 103 lbs but I feel the next version will weigh 85 lbs.
You can see lots of videos of use using it. It’s super stable and super dry running. It took 60 hours to build with me as my friends teacher on how to glass and stuff. The plans can be downloaded for free off my blog.


----------



## Chris Morejohn

You can see this Skiff build on my blog...hogfishdsign.wordpress.com Or on my Instagram site under my name. If there is interest I will draw up build plans for core or ply and post for free. 
It’s so easy to build. A 5 hp will give her about 15 knots speed. I will this next week run her with my 15 hp Yahmaha for laughs. In the videos you will see me jumping around on the fordeck. It was slippery as it just glassed and cured in the sun. She is super stable. Very doable for two guys that don’t want to paddle a kayak long distances and want to stand up to fish on a cooler or the fordeck.
I named the design after the little Wrasse fish that love livin in the sea grass.


----------



## Fritz

Chris I saw the pictures of that skiff on your blog and my first response is 'I want that garage!' If the rest of you haven't, I strongly recommend you hit up the blog and you will know exactly what I speak of.

Do you think your friend will be able to slide over the side of that thing, chase down a hogfish or a lobster, then get back in without turning it over? Like most of your designs, it's really cool looking.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Chris Morejohn said:


> Small skiffs rule. I use my 12’3” Skiff every day as part of my life getting about.
> Here’s a small 13’6” x 48”x 2” Skiff that I just designed and built for a friend. He wanted a 100 lb skiff that he could sit in, not on like the Bote and solo skiffs. He had a 2-1/2 ho it cooled Honda four stroke to use.
> We put in a stern tube so we could use wheels to roll it to the launch site. It has 2 flyrod rod racks and tubes under the deck. A locker for stuff or to put a cooler in to stand on. I wanted all the weight to b central for paddling and poling. It came out weighing 103 lbs but I feel the next version will weigh 85 lbs.
> You can see lots of videos of use using it. It’s super stable and super dry running. It took 60 hours to build with me as my friends teacher on how to glass and stuff. The plans can be downloaded for free off my blog.


Tumblehome transom = awesome!


----------



## Chris Morejohn

Fritz said:


> Chris I saw the pictures of that skiff on your blog and my first response is 'I want that garage!' If the rest of you haven't, I strongly recommend you hit up the blog and you will know exactly what I speak of.
> 
> Do you think your friend will be able to slide over the side of that thing, chase down a hogfish or a lobster, then get back in without turning it over? Like most of your designs, it's really cool looking.


Fritz, only the lucky get garages like that. This is Carl Hiaasens old house. My friend built the shop downstairs after he bought the house from Carl. We are anchored off his place till the end of the Miami boatshow where I am representing my latest design. Then we are off sailing.
Yes for sure she will not tip over. If you really pull and lean on the sheer you could roll her though. If with a diving buddy one guy can hold one side while the other climbs over. I just climb over the stern in small tippy skiffs, dinghys. I will post more pictures next week as we will Fair her and do better videos and pics.


----------



## Fritz

I see how you did the wheels, very cool. I could not find the plans on you blog site. I've never built anything bigger then a coffee table (which I'm happy to report has never sunk on me, not even once!) but that mini skiff looks perfect, twice so if I could get the weight down. I'd like something I could drag onto a 4' x 8' work float when not in use.

I wonder if you could fit a plexiglass view window up front? This would be based in the Keys and there is just so much to see down there.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

texasag07 said:


> 38” inside at the widest and 44” outside. This is due to the 3” of foam runner that runs down each side. When loaded with guys and gear this foam is about a 1” above the waterline. As you start to get off balance the foam will touch water and make it feel much more stabile than a normal canoe.
> 
> I feel it gives a similar effect to all the chimes on a ghennoe.
> 
> They also make some wider and longer models as well. I mounted pvc on top of the foam and now have two full protected fly rod holders which is really nice on rivers and saltwater while poling since it takes them out of the cockpit which gets cramped on any paddle craft.
> 
> I also have a homemade backplate that lets me run it in about 9-10” of water dependent on bottom consistency.


Cool. Had a brain fart and forgot beam also means width of a boat because I was referring to what I assume is the foam runner that appears to be bolted to the outside of the gunnels. I couldn’t tell what it was from the pics.


----------



## Carivera

Why not just get a live paddle board?


----------



## KurtActual

Carivera said:


> Why not just get a live paddle board?


Already been addressed. The Skanu provides rod storage that paddleboards dont. If you're intending on that comment for the Morejohn skiff, they're 100% different crafts, man.


----------



## Pole Position

Chris Morejohn said:


> You can see this Skiff build on my blog...hogfishdsign.wordpress.com Or on my Instagram site under my name. If there is interest I will draw up build plans for core or ply and post for free.


I, for one, would love to see the plans in ply.
And yes, that tumblehome is sexy as hell!


----------



## Chris Morejohn

Fritz said:


> I see how you did the wheels, very cool. I could not find the plans on you blog site. I've never built anything bigger then a coffee table (which I'm happy to report has never sunk on me, not even once!) but that mini skiff looks perfect, twice so if I could get the weight down. I'd like something I could drag onto a 4' x 8' work float when not in use.
> 
> I wonder if you could fit a plexiglass view window up front? This would be based in the Keys and there is just so much to see down there.


Plexiglass viewing ports are easy to install and use. Just cot out the hole size you want...say 10 x10”. Make the plexi 1-1/4” wider. Bolt in place with 10-24 machine pan head bolts with the heads on the out side. Caulk with 52-100 and don’t squeeze- thighten the bolts too hard. Let it cure for a day then tighten a bit. Acts like a gasket.
I have had viewing ports in most all of my Skiffs and on my big sailboats. 
They work best in deeper water say 4’ and on up. They are great for finding ledges and seeing fish in deep water but you can’t be moving fast as it’s like watching a tv and all the action goes by quicker the shallower you are.
The one on our sailboat intertained our kids for ever when sailing across the banks and being anchored over small coral heads. The fish would come up right to the glass and look right back at them.


----------



## Chris Morejohn

Pole Position said:


> I, for one, would love to see the plans in ply.
> And yes, that tumblehome is sexy as hell!


Give me a few weeks.


----------



## Fritz

Chris Morejohn said:


> Give me a few weeks.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## East Cape

Man, 4 pages long on the SKANU and other hybrid paddle craft is pretty good for a topic I guess? SKANU is different like some have said since it has sides, skiff design, construction, and features all while being in the typical paddle-craft specs/size.
I call the SKANU a "pocket skiff" and now that we finished up the filing of VPA, layout etc we are finishing up the inside mold of this. If you guys like, I can post pics of the progress too as we are on target for release/ordering soon. 
~ Kevin


----------



## yobata

East Cape said:


> Man, 4 pages long on the SKANU and other hybrid paddle craft is pretty good for a topic I guess? SKANU is different like some have said since it has sides, skiff design, construction, and features all while being in the typical paddle-craft specs/size.
> I call the SKANU a "pocket skiff" and now that we finished up the filing of VPA, layout etc we are finishing up the inside mold of this. If you guys like, I can post pics of the progress too as we are on target for release/ordering soon.
> ~ Kevin


Yes, please post. Some of us get off really enjoy skiff photos.


----------



## 994

East Cape said:


> If you guys like, I can post pics of the progress too as we are on target for release/ordering soon.
> ~ Kevin


I think it’s pretty obvious that you need to post pictures before these people riot and start arguing about politics and socialism.


----------



## Fritz

PICTURES!

If we can't see it then it never happened...


----------



## Pierson

Saw some more pictures of the SKANU. Looks like such a fun solo rig.


----------



## CPurvis

Not really my thing but its Actually the best version of a solo skiff( for lack of a better wording) I've seen yet. Makes very good use of space.


----------



## commtrd

CPurvis said:


> Not really my thing but its Actually the best version of a solo skiff( for lack of a better wording) I've seen yet. Makes very good use of space.


Exactly what I was referring to in another post on the soloskiff. In comparison this boat would be infinitely more functional and useable than a solo skiff could ever be.


----------



## ZaneD

Chris Morejohn said:


> Small skiffs rule. I use my 12’3” Skiff every day as part of my life getting about.
> Here’s a small 13’6” x 48”x 2” Skiff that I just designed and built for a friend. He wanted a 100 lb skiff that he could sit in, not on like the Bote and solo skiffs. He had a 2-1/2 ho it cooled Honda four stroke to use.
> We put in a stern tube so we could use wheels to roll it to the launch site. It has 2 flyrod rod racks and tubes under the deck. A locker for stuff or to put a cooler in to stand on. I wanted all the weight to b central for paddling and poling. It came out weighing 103 lbs but I feel the next version will weigh 85 lbs.
> You can see lots of videos of use using it. It’s super stable and super dry running. It took 60 hours to build with me as my friends teacher on how to glass and stuff. The plans can be downloaded for free off my blog.


Looking good. I love the pic of testing the skiff with the sailboat in the background and bottle of rum sitting by the water, y'all are living the life.


----------



## Pole Position

Geezus....I think my wifes' Kitchen-Aid mixer is larger than the motor they have on there! As others have commented, the boat is not for everybody but certainly has its place, and imho, a lot better than a solo skiff.


----------



## Boneheaded

Itd be the nicest pond prowler on the residential "lake". Curious what it'll cost, guess it wouldn't be much more than some of those motor paddle board things. Still skeptical you can do the same in a 13ft gheenoe for a fraction of price, although noe is sooo loud...Very original concept, much better looking, wish it would fit a 10hp.


----------



## Wasy_

East Cape said:


> It's another choice in the market while truly offering more in terms of style/set-up/ etc than the above. We were paddle-anglers loooonnnggg before we were skiff guys. I can give my answer if you like sir. All above are also GREAT crafts and all have a place where they shine...we just feel theres an actual gap in this segment and want to pioneer it and at the same time toss a "throw-back" to our roots since we have the bay coming out as well.


When you say " the bay coming out as well" does that mean you are making a "bay" version of the skanu? I'd love to see that. Cannot wait until icast to see what this things all about.


----------



## devrep

no. A full on bay boat.


----------



## Wasy_

Either way. I'm excited. Can't wait to see what of any options will be available. Only a little less than 2 weeks!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smdh


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## 1.4armtroll

Pierson said:


> Saw some more pictures of the SKANU. Looks like such a fun solo rig.
> 
> View attachment 26079
> View attachment 26080


Gorgeous little boat. Just what I need. Sure would like to know if/when they are available for purchase.


----------



## jay.bush1434

After ICast show would be my bet, which starts next week iirc. East Cape said that they were going to have a skanu at the show.


----------



## marshrat

jay.bush1434 said:


> After ICast show would be my bet, which starts next week iirc. East Cape said that they were going to have a skanu at the show.


So, anyone see Kevin's live Instagram segments on the Skanu? Thoughts?

Some info I gleaned:

-Price: $3600 (hull only)
-Weight: Still experimenting, but sub ~100lbs
-Max HP: 3
-Performance: top speed 9-11mph, range 8mi
-puck for MK trolling motor
-rear deck/seat/platform ish area
-kayak-ish "tank well" in front of transom for storage
-bow "dash" fits 2x7" displays or 1x10"
-draft: I think he said 3-4"


----------



## Tailer

I got to look it over at iCast on Wednesday and I am ordering one. It's exactly what I've been looking for the last few years. It's a true poling canoe that can fish two people comfortably and it's still light enough to cartop. I'll be selling my Hobie Pro Angler to open up a spot in my storage rack for it.


----------



## tailwalk

What's included in the $3600 quote? I had a hard time hearing Kevin in the video


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

The thing is a super cool little skiff. I think it will work great for guys who realize what it is and don’t try to farkle it all out like a $75k bay boat, but I’m sure we will see some. If a guy has a 12v trolling motor on their main skiff it would be easy to pop it off and toss it on here. I’d like to see some type of rowing frame option, even though very few people in FL row.


----------



## jon holsenbeck

marshrat said:


> So, anyone see Kevin's live Instagram segments on the Skanu? Thoughts?
> 
> Some info I gleaned:
> 
> -Price: $3600 (hull only)
> -Weight: Still experimenting, but sub ~100lbs
> -Max HP: 3
> -Performance: top speed 9-11mph, range 8mi
> -puck for MK trolling motor
> -rear deck/seat/platform ish area
> -kayak-ish "tank well" in front of transom for storage
> -bow "dash" fits 2x7" displays or 1x10"
> -draft: I think he said 3-4"


$3600? For a boat that takes a 3 hp max and tops out at about 10 mph? I look at the freeboard at the stern with the operator back there and don't like it at all. Unless there's some kind of real drainage system back there I can't see it looks like it could be easy to swamp it. Think about running in the Buttonwood Canal in Flamingo back in the day when you left the no wake zone. What's the beam on this boat if you plan to paddle it? I wish someone would just build a solo skiff/bote rover with the open stern design, a few inches wider, rated for 6 - 10 hp and maybe 4 -8 inch higher gunnels with rod racks and tubes recessed in them. A real bow hatch and trolling motor friendly at the bow. It doesn't have to be a "paddle craft". That should do a lot better than what's out now. BTW, I have a concept like this if someone would like to help me with it.


----------



## East Cape

*Answered you below sir.*





jon holsenbeck said:


> $3600?
> *"Yes. $3600 for a well built/finished craft that offers value over current crafts in the market place"*
> 
> For a boat that takes a 3 hp max and tops out at about 10 mph?
> *"9-11 mph and is truly a paddle/pole/troll/ craft that has power options if you choose?"*
> 
> 
> I look at the freeboard at the stern with the operator back there and don't like it at all.
> *"That operator is a big guy and he's 250 plus, with 24v battery, motor, gear etc and theres still plenty of freeboard all while the front chine is below the waterline!"*
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there's some kind of real drainage system back there I can't see it looks like it could be easy to swamp it.
> 
> *"Many different ways for drainage btw"*
> 
> Think about running in the Buttonwood Canal in Flamingo back in the day when you left the no wake zone.
> 
> *"If your running buttonwood canal then your headed off in the wrong direction. Coot Bay Pond, Mud, West Lake is where I would go first..."*
> 
> What's the beam on this boat if you plan to paddle it?
> *"Max 40"*
> 
> I wish someone would just build a solo skiff/bote rover with the open stern design, a few inches wider, rated for 6 - 10 hp and maybe 4 -8 inch higher gunnels with rod racks and tubes recessed in them.
> 
> *"Go for it! We spent a lot of time on this and what we offer and aiming for will serve many plenty. Not to mention were legal with the USCG as paddle-crafts/Hybrid's will be getting a crackdown as innovation has been ahead of regulation but soon it will all be even."*
> 
> 
> A real bow hatch and trolling motor friendly at the bow.
> "Troller fits already and if you have a hatch thats more parts,weight,cost to include."
> 
> It doesn't have to be a "paddle craft".
> *"Then if its not a paddle craft its a skiff? If its a skiff now different rules apply which will change a lot of the design."*
> 
> 
> That should do a lot better than what's out now. BTW, I have a concept like this if someone would like to help me with it.



*"Good luck in your search and I wish you the best in your design as we both share our views/thoughts on this"
Kevin*


----------



## marshrat

Tailer said:


> I got to look it over at iCast on Wednesday and I am ordering one. It's exactly what I've been looking for the last few years. It's a true poling canoe that can fish two people comfortably and it's still light enough to cartop. I'll be selling my Hobie Pro Angler to open up a spot in my storage rack for it.


The phrase "poling canoe" reminded me of the Gheenoe, and I wondered if you'd been in the market for one of those at any point. At 12'6", the Skanu is shorter than even the shorter Gheenoes, and lighter, I believe. Is that what makes you a Skanu-er and not a Gheenoe-er? A gheenoe would take a larger motor, but requires add-ons to be TM-ready, electronics, rod holders, etc.

What power options are you considering? Do you plan on paddling your Skanu? If so, how? Like a SUP or like a canoe? Solo or with a buddy?


----------



## duppyzafari

marshrat said:


> Is that what makes you a Skanu-er and not a Gheenoe-er?


The answer to the inevitable questions regarding "Gheenoe vs a Gladesmen, Solo, Ambush, Skanu etc" usually includes "Fit & Finish".

Nothing "wrong" with a Gheenoe - but there's a lot that's "very, very right" about the Skanu.


----------



## Tailer

marshrat said:


> The phrase "poling canoe" reminded me of the Gheenoe, and I wondered if you'd been in the market for one of those at any point. At 12'6", the Skanu is shorter than even the shorter Gheenoes, and lighter, I believe. Is that what makes you a Skanu-er and not a Gheenoe-er? A gheenoe would take a larger motor, but requires add-ons to be TM-ready, electronics, rod holders, etc.
> 
> What power options are you considering? Do you plan on paddling your Skanu? If so, how? Like a SUP or like a canoe? Solo or with a buddy?


I owned a Custom Gheenoe NMZ. In my opinion (and I'm sure I'll catch a lot of heat on this site for it) the 15'4" Gheenoe hull isn't big enough to be a decent skiff and it's too big and heavy to be a decent poling canoe. It requires a trailer (I know that for a fact, I car-topped mine). It's maddeningly loud (flat chines that sit right above the water line with a light to moderate load). It likes to crab in any sort of wind so it's actually kind of a bitch to pole. And the narrow transom makes it less stable than it should be for it's size and weight. The 13' Gheenoe might solve some of those issues, but the flat chine above the waterline is part of the Gheenoe design and it's pretty much incompatible with the shallow water fishing I do in a canoe (backcountry sightfishing for snook in the Glades and bonefish and permit in Biscayne Bay and the Keys).

I may or may not eventually add a 2.3hp Honda or a 2.5hp Suzuki, but at first I'll paddle it. I have an old Indian River canoe that is about the same dimensions as the Skanu (14', 40" wide, 85lbs) and I paddle it with a kayak paddle pretty easily. Most of the places I use a canoe don't require a long paddle or don't allow outboards. The only exception is West Lake in the Glades. I'll see how the Skanu paddles before I decide on any additional power. 

I'll mostly use it solo, but it will see occasional use with my daughter or another angler on the bow.



duppyzafari said:


> The answer to the inevitable questions regarding "Gheenoe vs a Gladesmen, Solo, Ambush, Skanu etc" usually includes "Fit & Finish".
> 
> Nothing "wrong" with a Gheenoe - but there's a lot that's "very, very right" about the Skanu.


I didn't have any issue with the finish on my NMZ and it's not the reason I sold it or the reason I'm buying a Skanu rather than another Gheenoe. In my opinion they are different types of boats. Gheenoe's are affordalbe pseudo-skiffs that require a trailer and an outboard motor to be usable. The Skanu is a canoe with a layout designed for fishermen. I've never considered the other boats you listed because they require a trailer which means I can't put it on top of my truck while I tow my skiff. 

I don't think that the Skanu is perfect for everyone, but it definitely solves a problem for me. I've been forcing canoes, kayaks, and Gheenoes into a role they were not designed for (poling shallow water) and they've each had their own set of issues in that role. The closest I've found to "perfect" is my Indian River Outdoorsman. The Skanu is actually very similar to that canoe in dimension, but with a layout much more convenient for sightfishing with a fly rod and (hopefully) a more stable hull.


----------



## jon holsenbeck

East Cape said:


> *Answered you below sir.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Good luck in your search and I wish you the best in your design as we both share our views/thoughts on this"
> Kevin*


I'm sure the fit and finish is excellent, as it is with East Cape's other boats. I just wish the boat was rated for more HP and didn't squat at the stern with the guy back there like it did in the photo. Maybe East Cape will make a larger Skanu one of there days. I've owned a Gheenoe and it's a cheaply made boat, like the 14 foot Orlando Clipper I used to fish out of on the St. Johns River in the 1970s. I don't think Gheenoe ever made any real tech improvements to their boat and I guess that's why they don't cost much. I've taken the Gheenoe to Mud and Oyster Bays in the Glades and have crossed Whitewater Bay in a 10-15 knot wind and watched the deck of the boat flexing up and down while going through the waves! I like the open transom that the Soloskiff and Bote Rover have because water drains right out of the boat if a wave comes aboard. I just wish someone would make a "duo-skiff" or something along those lines. As things stand now I'll probably buy a Gheenoe LT 10 next year. Someone definitely needs to build a 14-15 ft. boat with a few refinements to it that can be rigged with boat, motor, trailer, push pole and/or trolling motor and will run 15 mph or better for less than about $8000.00.


----------



## fjmaverick

Is there a warranty?
Any type of foam floatation?


----------



## East Cape

jon holsenbeck said:


> I'm sure the fit and finish is excellent, as it is with East Cape's other boats. I just wish the boat was rated for more HP and didn't squat at the stern with the guy back there like it did in the photo. Maybe East Cape will make a larger Skanu one of there days. I've owned a Gheenoe and it's a cheaply made boat, like the 14 foot Orlando Clipper I used to fish out of on the St. Johns River in the 1970s. I don't think Gheenoe ever made any real tech improvements to their boat and I guess that's why they don't cost much. I've taken the Gheenoe to Mud and Oyster Bays in the Glades and have crossed Whitewater Bay in a 10-15 knot wind and watched the deck of the boat flexing up and down while going through the waves! I like the open transom that the Soloskiff and Bote Rover have because water drains right out of the boat if a wave comes aboard. I just wish someone would make a "duo-skiff" or something along those lines. As things stand now I'll probably buy a Gheenoe LT 10 next year. Someone definitely needs to build a 14-15 ft. boat with a few refinements to it that can be rigged with boat, motor, trailer, push pole and/or trolling motor and will run 15 mph or better for less than about $8000.00.




The SKANU is a "paddle/poling craft" that takes up to a 3hp motor...
THINK CANOE.It is shaped, laid out, and designed like a skiff.
Not a skiff that can/be paddled if this makes sense? As imho there is a difference.

Got a kick out of a recent posting/mention on the SKANU too as everybody has now become a expert with their "opinon" to better their own design or help getting paid to do so for somebody. Pictures don't tell everything and those that have paddled/poled and walked around on the SKANU know this!
It's not designed to run a real 2' chop as any of these small crafts or hybrid style won't make it without some kind of warranty needed to the builder or putting someone's life in question. In fact I spoke with the USCG about the HP formula after ICAST and the response was refreshing. i was told "Innovation has surpassed regulation" and soon new laws will be written and enforced to builders doing "tucked" in transoms on crafts as the rating some builders are placing isn't safe or smart! so after 15yrs of being a company last thing I want to do is:
1. Cause harm
2. Do something illegal
3. Loose the company
Some of the notable features is the "scalloped sides" that truly allow you to paddle with a 230-240cm kayak paddle or opt for a SUP style. When somebody sits back there standing or poling it appears to be low, its not! Only settles 2-3" deeper. How about a true paddle craft with a built-in dash for flush mounting gps/depth finder? How about a real place to mount a bow trolling motor? Again new things never done on a paddle-craft.
Think back bays,marshes,flats,inside coastal flats...not beach fishing for poons for use. LOL
Lastly the good old fashion push pole kills on this! Our CHICKEE canoe is a double ended poling canoe that has mini poling strakes on it. We later took this from our skiffs and placed on the SKANU too! We know the paddle market well, extremely well, and the SKANU is different in many ways. It's not a GHEEN, SOLO, BOTE, etc.

and btw these companies I mention above are all awesome! We feel the SKANU is a different class. We wish all the current and new builders success as competition is good for the consumer! We've been saying this too since 2004...

P.S. The SKANU isn't a flat bottom boat either but I guess we can't let all the cool design features out just yet as we finish up the website later this month. The SKANU isn't for everybody but those that get it, have!
~ Kevin


----------



## FlatsShark1996

C_Wheeler said:


> The one Instagram post is all I've seen. Says they will be releasing info whenever they are ready for ordering and I assume production. Maybe Kevin will chime in and give us a few more tidbits. I'm interested in what size outboard it will be able to take. I imagine a 9.9hp will be plenty on it.


I talked to East cape and the man I talked to said that even a 5 horsepower would be a lot for that boat because its got very low sides. He said in particular that it really is a kayak/SUP in the shape of a skiff. He also said it weighs 95 pounds and they are taking orders. I was really interested but after seeing the specs of it, it turned me off. Between the skanu and the nucanoe, I would take the nucanoe.


----------



## FlatsShark1996

I talked to a guy at east cape and he said a 5 horse engine would be truly a lot for the little thing. It only weighs 95 pounds and it has really low sides and is a kayak/sup moreso than a skiff. I wanted to know so I called and I no longer want one. Id rather take a nucanoe or a gheenoe oh and did I mention they start at $3600!!!


----------



## TX_Brad

FlatsShark1996 said:


> I talked to a guy at east cape and he said a 5 horse engine would be truly a lot for the little thing. It only weighs 95 pounds and it has really low sides and is a kayak/sup moreso than a skiff. I wanted to know so I called and I no longer want one. Id rather take a nucanoe or a gheenoe oh and did I mention they start at $3600!!!


Personally I don't think the price is that bad. There are tons of options in that price point (Hobie's, Blue Sky Boatworks, etc) and I think the SKANU has a ton more upside/flexibility. It's definitely got its market segment, but comparatively I think its a good value.


----------



## FlatsShark1996

TX_Brad said:


> Personally I don't think the price is that bad. There are tons of options in that price point (Hobie's, Blue Sky Boatworks, etc) and I think the SKANU has a ton more upside/flexibility. It's definitely got its market segment, but comparatively I think its a good value.


To each their own opinion, I just think of the nucanoe has more versatility.


----------



## crboggs

Not everything is meant to have a motor slapped on the back of it...IMHO.

Taking things that are designed to be paddled or poled and sticking a motor on there with a ton of accessories in the hope of turning it into a skiff is rarely going to lead to success.


----------



## Pierson

Not sure why people cant see this little craft for what it is supposed to be. Its not a gheenoe. Its a paddle craft that is set up more to be efficient, stable, and capable than a canoe, kayak, or paddle board. MAYBE throw a TM on there to get a little more range. Having sides, platforms, and fly rod storage is so great in my opinion because the lack of those things are what I don't really like about my paddle board. I for one would love to have one if I lived on the water. Just not a big fan of transporting anything that don't come with a trailer anymore.


----------



## crboggs

@Pierson ... that Bote Rover thread is a perfect example IMHO


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Pierson said:


> Not sure why people cant see this little craft for what it is supposed to be. Its not a gheenoe. Its a paddle craft that is set up more to be efficient, stable, and capable than a canoe, kayak, or paddle board. MAYBE throw a TM on there to get a little more range. Having sides, platforms, and fly rod storage is so great in my opinion because the lack of those things are what I don't really like about my paddle board. I for one would love to have one if I lived on the water. Just not a big fan of transporting anything that don't come with a trailer anymore.


I think that thing would be absolutely perfect for fishing dock lights at night in canal communities.


----------



## TylertheTrout2

I'm stoked on this little boat! and that price point is right there with the Hobie PA, and not far from others like NATIVE w/ pedal drive...etc etc. I think its cool that it has OPTIONS...option to power, option to pole, option to troll(ing motor), option to kayak paddle it solo...appreicate it for what it is and that it is filling a different space in a market that needs more innovations! Nice work boys @eastcape !


----------



## Tailer

jon holsenbeck said:


> Someone definitely needs to build a 14-15 ft. boat with a few refinements to it that can be rigged with boat, motor, trailer, push pole and/or trolling motor and will run 15 mph or better for less than about $8000.00.


That boat already exists. Call Rose at SaltMarsh Skiffs and talk to her about a 1444.



TX_Brad said:


> Personally I don't think the price is that bad. There are tons of options in that price point (Hobie's, Blue Sky Boatworks, etc) and I think the SKANU has a ton more upside/flexibility. It's definitely got its market segment, but comparatively I think its a good value.


Absolutely. A quality composite canoe is going to cost $3k and that's a one piece mold, no deck. My Hobie PA14 is about the same price as the Skanu and it's a roto-molded plastic hull, not a two-piece cored composite hull.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Anybody seen one on the water yet? Are they even in production? Checked the website and didn’t see anything...maybe I just somehow missed it?


----------



## KurtActual

Any videos of these running? Or action pics with 2 anglers, anything besides the tidbits ECC has shown?


----------



## Chris Carlson

East Cape did a lot of homework on this little “Skanu” .... I think there “Right On Target” when it’s being offered as a “Platform” in which you can customize it to however you see fit! I love it when a big boat manufacturer takes a step back and says .... “let’s get back to simplicity, versatility & affordability”! 
The average working man that loves to fish needs a versitle boat that can be dropped in Salt, Brackish as well as fresh water! 
That being said .... “it’s all about the versatile “”platform”” being offered” ... and I think they’ve created it!


----------



## East Cape

MatthewAbbott said:


> Anybody seen one on the water yet? Are they even in production? Checked the website and didn’t see anything...maybe I just somehow missed it?


We start production REAL soon as we've been gearing up. New website is also going with the launch of the SKANU...we have been doing some demos and have been taking orders as well. The SKANU is a awesome platform and what the paddle-fishing crowd has been missing.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

East Cape said:


> We start production REAL soon as we've been gearing up. New website is also going with the launch of the SKANU...we have been doing some demos and have been taking orders as well. The SKANU is a awesome platform and what the paddle-fishing crowd has been missing.


Anyway of knowing if us on the tx coast will be able to lay our hands on one?


----------



## East Cape

MatthewAbbott said:


> Anyway of knowing if us on the tx coast will be able to lay our hands on one?


We have some headed that way so i'm sure you'll see them...or give us a call/email and we can put you in contact with our sales rep for that area.


----------



## Wetwork

I just paid my deposit down. East Cape said roughly 60 days so anyone near Houston can come check it out.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Wetwork said:


> I just paid my deposit down. East Cape said roughly 60 days so anyone near Houston can come check it out.


What part of Houston are you in?


----------



## Wetwork

South, near Kemah.


----------



## KurtActual

Wetwork said:


> I just paid my deposit down. East Cape said roughly 60 days so anyone near Houston can come check it out.


I just wanna see video of you running it WOT while loaded with fishing gear. Also with an extra passenger if possible.


----------



## Wetwork

I think I can do that.


----------



## TX_Brad

Wetwork said:


> I think I can do that.


I'll volunteer for the extra passenger


----------



## el9surf

East Cape said:


> We start production REAL soon as we've been gearing up. New website is also going with the launch of the SKANU...we have been doing some demos and have been taking orders as well. The SKANU is a awesome platform and what the paddle-fishing crowd has been missing.


Any plans for a slightly larger version with bigger power options?


----------



## East Cape

el9surf said:


> Any plans for a slightly larger version with bigger power options?



Yes. But the current model will be the most popular IMHO as it fills a niche and such fun to fish from!


----------



## East Cape

KurtActual said:


> I just wanna see video of you running it WOT while loaded with fishing gear. Also with an extra passenger if possible.


Average speed is 11mph with the 3hp.
Average speed with a 12-volt troller set up is 8.5 mph and makes fishing so easy. Also, most on order have no plans of running an outboard as I'd like you to think of this as a paddle craft that can take a motor, rather than a motorcraft that can paddle. 
Hope this makes sense?
~ Kevin


----------



## Wetwork

East Cape said:


> Yes. But the current model will be the most popular IMHO as it fills a niche and such fun to fish from!


When will the bigger model come out and how big will it be?


----------



## East Cape

Wetwork said:


> When will the bigger model come out and how big will it be?



No set time on the bigger version, or in the immediate future. Not willing to chat about it at this time either as our main focus is the current one.


----------



## Wetwork

Called East Cape today to ask some questions about the Skanu and Kevin himself, one of the owners called me back. He was great to talk to, super nice guy. Anyway, here are a few pictures and videos for those looking.


----------



## Wetwork

Well, cant figure out how to post videos. I will try from a computer tonight instead of a phone.


----------



## el9surf

It's a super cool idea. Would love to see a bigger version that could take a 25 hp and compete with the lt25 or shadow cast. Maybe a gladesman 2.0 with a bit more beam and stability. I know they have the glide but this is a cool concept.


----------



## fishtrapper

A quick take on the Skanu for you guys from what I have experienced with it.....this is my opinion not east capes opinion so just keep that in mind. I was one of the first people on one and the first person to be on one with 2 people in it. 

I would not buy the skanu and plan on it being a 2 person fishing skiff...I do not think that is what it is. I would say if you plan on using it 80%-90% solo and on the other occasions with 2 people you will be ok. Where I think the skanu would work best with 2 people is where you can put it in on the side of the road/small ramp and you have a short paddle to the fishing spot or you can start poling/fishing right away. There are several areas in mosquito lagoon where this would work perfect.

I like the skanu as a paddlecraft first and foremost over a skiff/boat set-up with power on it. The Skanu is wide for nice stability but definitely not to wide to paddle it. I feel if they had gone much wider you would have started to experience problems paddling it. If I had one it would never see a gas motor that is for sure. 

I do see the advantage of being able to add a trolling motor set up to the skanu so that use it to fish deeper creeks, rivers etc.. where you cant pole or don't want to paddle as you fish. I also very much like that you have to option to add the trolling motor to the rear of the craft (if you don't have a gas motor) or on the front of the craft. The ability to add a gps/depth finder would also be nice in areas like this or if you were paddling deep into some back country areas thru mangrove maze. I also very much like built in holders for the milk crate or the 5 gallon bucket or the 12 volt battery (great idea). Rod holders built in is also I nice touch and saves you from having to buy and install some add on holders if you don't want to. Also the ability to add push pole holders and carry a real push pole is nice.

I have fished (fly fished and conventional) off of a paddleboard and I feel the skanu is much better set-up to fish off of than a paddleboard. I feel like you make the paddleboard work for fishing but with the skanu I feel like it was designed for fishing. The stability is much better on the skanu than a paddleboard. I am sure some of that has to do with the higher sides and other design features but I never felt like I was going to go for a swim. The higher sides are also nice because your feet are not wet all the time and you don't have to worry as much about waterproofing everything like you do on a paddleboard. Also another good/bad thing is that you can bring a lot more stuff with you on the skanu than you could on the paddleboard. When you want to change out a lure of fly you can sit down on the front deck of back deck and you don't have to worry about falling into the water or stability being an issue.

As you can imaging the Skanu poles and spins effortlessly and drafts in nothing. At first I was not sure how it was going to be poling/fishing with 2 people on it due to the size of the skanu...I thought for sure we were going to be swimming when 2 of us got on it but was pleasantly surprised. As soon as we got 2 guys on it and I started poling I knew that I would have no problem fishing it with 2 people. 

Hope that helps give you guys a little more info on the skanu.


----------



## Wetwork

What length push pole did you use?


----------



## bluetruckoutdoors

I’m so down with the idea. I’m dying to fish one!


----------



## East Cape

Wetwork said:


> What length push pole did you use?



14' is what I find to be the best length but anything in that 12-15' length would work and not feel too small or long in length.


----------



## noeettica

What does a bare hull weigh ?


----------



## East Cape

noeettica said:


> What does a bare hull weigh ?


95lbs. It's the perfect weight for strength vs weight vs cost IMHO...


----------



## Wetwork

East Cape said:


> 14' is what I find to be the best length but anything in that 12-15' length would work and not feel too small or long in length.


Thanks!


----------



## noeettica

" 95lbs. It's the perfect weight for strength vs weight vs cost IMHO..."

That's pretty decent ... I have a 13 foot skiff that weighs 87 pounds
The builder only made two that I know of . In my conversations
with him it is a LOT of work to produce one that light ...

It runs 27 mph with less than 10 Hp ... (That took a LOT of work also !)


----------



## fishtrapper

There might be someone running a 6hp on a skanu and from what I have seen it looks like it runs very good with it on there. I am not sure what speeds he is getting with it. From what it looks like he kills it fishing in the skanu. I know it isn't rated for 6hp buuuuuuuut...... hahahaha


----------



## Wetwork

I heard he gets 13-15 mph with the 6hp, just him and gear.


----------



## KurtActual

Wetwork said:


> I heard he gets 13-15 mph with the 6hp, just him and gear.


Sounds like the same speeds people are getting on the Bote Rover, but with far more storage and capability


----------



## KurtActual

Still interested in seeing one of these with an adult and child. If I could haul a 6-10 year old with me when fishing, I could justify a LOT more trips


----------



## tw1nny03

Is the Skanu self-bailing?


----------



## Chris Morrison

Not a fan, they ugly! lol


----------



## KurtActual

I still havent seen video of these running. Really weird that they've been "out" for so long with so little advertising... like not even a link on the ECC website.

I'd probably trade my Marsh Hen for one.


----------



## trekker

KurtActual said:


> I still havent seen video of these running. Really weird that they've been "out" for so long with so little advertising... like not even a link on the ECC website.
> 
> I'd probably trade my Marsh Hen for one.


I'll buy one and trade ya !


----------



## East Cape

KurtActual said:


> I still havent seen video of these running. Really weird that they've been "out" for so long with so little advertising... like not even a link on the ECC website.
> 
> I'd probably trade my Marsh Hen for one.




The new website will have SKANU featured, and if you need/want info just reach out to us as the SKANU is in production, and you will see more coming down the line.


----------



## KurtActual

trekker said:


> I'll buy one and trade ya !


I'd seriously consider it.


----------



## pete_paschall

Just got home from picking mine up. Long drive, and am glad to be home, but am pretty excited about it. I hope it's as cool in real life as it is in my head... will post updates once I get to use it.


----------



## Guest

pete_paschall said:


> Just got home from picking mine up. Long drive, and am glad to be home, but am pretty excited about it. I hope it's as cool in real life as it is in my head... will post updates once I get to use it.


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Wetwork

Cant wait for mine to get here. Glad they are finally ramping up production.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Sweet. What's inside the big box in the back?


----------



## pete_paschall

LowHydrogen said:


> Sweet. What's inside the big box in the back?


It's a platform to stand on when paddling (or poling in my case). Pretty sure it is filled with foam for floatation, but maybe Kevin will chime in to confirm... @East Cape?


----------



## pete_paschall

Do want to share this pic of the storage system I worked out today. You can't see the support on the bottom, but it's basically a trough covered with thick foam that holds the edge of the gunnel at the base of the wall, and paracord to keep it upright. Looks pretty good next to the mean ol' big brother Evo X...


----------



## KurtActual

@pete_paschall do you intend on transporting it in the bed of a truck, or ?


----------



## fjmaverick

KurtActual said:


> @pete_paschall do you intend on transporting it in the bed of a truck, or ?


I believe he has a kayak dolly for a ramp he can walk to


----------



## DuckNut

LowHydrogen said:


> Sweet. What's inside the big box in the back?


Helium


----------



## pete_paschall

fjmaverick said:


> I believe he has a kayak dolly for a ramp he can walk to


Yessir!


----------



## Jeffinbelize

So after years (literally) of searching for a solution for two people to fly fish/sight fish out of while paddling (including building our own micro paddle skiff - which came out great but too heavy) we were more than excited to see the Skanu unveiled at ICAST last summer. A friend of ours demo'd one a few weeks later and called me from the water proclaiming "We need to get these for the camp."

So we contacted Kevin and got our names in the queue... 

Fast forward a couple months and after picking them up, packing them up (thanks Rex) putting them on a vessel down here to Belize and then a barge to the island, we're thrilled to have them here at the camp for our guests to use. 

Our initial thoughts:

Our fleet of Bote Boards are invaluable and will by no means ever be replaced. It is an apples to oranges comparison in my opinion. There's a huge difference between being on something Vs in something. Two different experiences.

Our single and tandem NuCanoes have served us extremely well (though like all kayaks there are about 1,000 things for a fly line to get snagged on.) 

But for an uncluttered platform to paddle and fly fish from, nothing better exists than the Skanu. Where these are going to excel is for two people fishing together... one paddling, poling or holding position, the other standing on deck ready to cast... as one would fish out of a skiff with a guide. The hardest part about paddling and fly fishing is the transition from one to the other. Even for the most skilled paddler/angler, it's never seamless. 2 people in a Skanu solves that.

We will never power these, not because they would not be great under power, rather, local laws prohibit anyone without a Belize captains license (regardless of USCG qualifications or such) from operating a motorized vessel. So for folks fishing DIY here, paddling or poling is it.

The Skanu floats in an honest 4 inches of water. There is pretty much zero hull slap. I've paddled it both with a kayak paddle and standing from the bow w/ a SUP paddle. Both work well and despite the freeboard you can make surprising progress into a headwind. It tracks well, arguably the same as a kayak. It poles effortlessly... takes just minor (VERY minor) adjustments in pole angle or shifting your weight to control. We shipped down 14' Stiffy poles which seem about the perfect length.

The Skanu will NOT replace a small skiff... Arguably that was never East Cape's intent... in that if you're looking for something to put a 9.9 or 15Hp on and be able to run 10-15 miles in, this is not that watercraft. (for this purpose we have a Salt Marsh 1444 w/ a 15 Hp Yamaha Enduro on it that is probably the most used 1444 on the planet.) If you're looking for something to to make shorter runs in and PRIMARILY paddle/pole the Skanu is your ticket. We have endless fishable water literally in our front yard, so it's perfect.

Did I mention it's light enough for my girlfriend and I to pick up and carry to the water's edge. I can also toss it into the front of my panga and shuttle it about (I always thought that my skiff could use a tender, ha.)

The Skanu is made with the same attention to detail/quality/strength of the best flats skiff out there. These will be fished for years. And when it gets scuffed and dinged to the point of needing repair, you can refinish it the same as you would any skiff.

Anyone w/ any specific questions feel free to reach out.

-Jeff


----------



## Wetwork

Thanks Jeff, great write up. Makes me look forward to the delivery of mine even more.


----------



## Guest

What a sweeet simple platform!


----------



## East Cape

Jeffinbelize said:


> So after years (literally) of searching for a solution for two people to fly fish/sight fish out of while paddling (including building our own micro paddle skiff - which came out great but too heavy) we were more than excited to see the Skanu unveiled at ICAST last summer. A friend of ours demo'd one a few weeks later and called me from the water proclaiming "We need to get these for the camp."
> 
> So we contacted Kevin and got our names in the queue...
> 
> Fast forward a couple months and after picking them up, packing them up (thanks Rex) putting them on a vessel down here to Belize and then a barge to the island, we're thrilled to have them here at the camp for our guests to use.
> 
> Our initial thoughts:
> 
> Our fleet of Bote Boards are invaluable and will by no means ever be replaced. It is an apples to oranges comparison in my opinion. There's a huge difference between being on something Vs in something. Two different experiences.
> 
> Our single and tandem NuCanoes have served us extremely well (though like all kayaks there are about 1,000 things for a fly line to get snagged on.)
> 
> But for an uncluttered platform to paddle and fly fish from, nothing better exists than the Skanu. Where these are going to excel is for two people fishing together... one paddling, poling or holding position, the other standing on deck ready to cast... as one would fish out of a skiff with a guide. The hardest part about paddling and fly fishing is the transition from one to the other. Even for the most skilled paddler/angler, it's never seamless. 2 people in a Skanu solves that.
> 
> We will never power these, not because they would not be great under power, rather, local laws prohibit anyone without a Belize captains license (regardless of USCG qualifications or such) from operating a motorized vessel. So for folks fishing DIY here, paddling or poling is it.
> 
> The Skanu floats in an honest 4 inches of water. There is pretty much zero hull slap. I've paddled it both with a kayak paddle and standing from the bow w/ a SUP paddle. Both work well and despite the freeboard you can make surprising progress into a headwind. It tracks well, arguably the same as a kayak. It poles effortlessly... takes just minor (VERY minor) adjustments in pole angle or shifting your weight to control. We shipped down 14' Stiffy poles which seem about the perfect length.
> 
> The Skanu will NOT replace a small skiff... Arguably that was never East Cape's intent... in that if you're looking for something to put a 9.9 or 15Hp on and be able to run 10-15 miles in, this is not that watercraft. (for this purpose we have a Salt Marsh 1444 w/ a 15 Hp Yamaha Enduro on it that is probably the most used 1444 on the planet.) If you're looking for something to to make shorter runs in and PRIMARILY paddle/pole the Skanu is your ticket. We have endless fishable water literally in our front yard, so it's perfect.
> 
> Did I mention it's light enough for my girlfriend and I to pick up and carry to the water's edge. I can also toss it into the front of my panga and shuttle it about (I always thought that my skiff could use a tender, ha.)
> 
> The Skanu is made with the same attention to detail/quality/strength of the best flats skiff out there. These will be fished for years. And when it gets scuffed and dinged to the point of needing repair, you can refinish it the same as you would any skiff.
> 
> Anyone w/ any specific questions feel free to reach out.
> 
> -Jeff







Jeff,
You said it perfectly! And knowing you know, and have all types of crafts for your customers, you truly understand the purpose of the SKANU! It's cool to see them being used in a lodge set-up. A paddle-craft built/shaped/designed like a skiff but still a paddle-craft. Not a surfboard with a motor on it.LOL


----------



## Scott

Nothing on the East Cape site yet. Their forums appear to be DOA. When will this hut the website?


----------



## East Cape

Scott said:


> Nothing on the East Cape site yet. Their forums appear to be DOA. When will this hut the website?



New website launching soon and the SKANU will be on there.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Jeffinbelize said:


> So after years (literally) of searching for a solution for two people to fly fish/sight fish out of while paddling (including building our own micro paddle skiff - which came out great but too heavy) we were more than excited to see the Skanu unveiled at ICAST last summer. A friend of ours demo'd one a few weeks later and called me from the water proclaiming *"We need to get these for the camp."*
> 
> Anyone w/ any specific questions feel free to reach out.
> 
> -Jeff


Cayo Frances I presume? I have a couple buddies who have been and I need to get down there. The Skanu seems like a better option for a bigger dude like me than the paddle boards.


----------



## MRichardson

I've just read this thread with interest. Originally in the concept and then for the unbelievable expectations of what a company "should" do based on the individual preferences of people who are never gonna buy one anyway. 

Kevin - please let me know when the "bay" version of the Skanu is available. I'm looking for 60+ mph, of course.


----------



## East Cape

MRichardson said:


> I've just read this thread with interest. Originally in the concept and then for the unbelievable expectations of what a company "should" do based on the individual preferences of people who are never gonna buy one anyway.
> 
> Kevin - please let me know when the "bay" version of the Skanu is available. I'm looking for 60+ mph, of course.




Well, we can build you one for sure! time + money = your cost

The SKANU is a paddle-craft as all/most of what others are comparing it to are motor based followed then by paddle...
Thank you to those that understand what it is/designed for.

#iskanudoyou


----------



## jay.bush1434

Wetwork said:


> Cant wait for mine to get here. Glad they are finally ramping up production.


Let me know when you get yours. Bring it down and we’ll go blast around in the VHP and get you into some stupid skinny water in the back lakes on your SKANU.


----------



## Wetwork

jay.bush1434 said:


> Let me know when you get yours. Bring it down and we’ll go blast around in the VHP and get you into some stupid skinny water in the back lakes on your SKANU.


Consider it done.


----------



## fpjeepy

Does anyone know why my post was deleted?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

fpjeepy said:


> Does anyone know why my post was deleted?


----------



## fpjeepy

Okay, good. I thought it was because the moderators didn't like my opinion. Which would make this a propaganda 0utlet for the businesses they support. Very glad that's not the case, had me very scared for a minute.


----------



## fpjeepy

Someone sent a Dm asking what my post said so I'm going to recreate to the best of my memory... 

Basically, I was commenting that I didn't think this boat is in a "new segment" It's being labeled as a "paddle craft" but it's not a kayak, canoe, or paddleboard. IMO it is an ultralight technical poling skiff. Or more generally an ultralight skiff. That being said some other products in that segment include; Ghenoe 13, WrightWater 12, Good Boy 10.5, H:Skiff, Bateau SK14, Captive 14, Pelican Ambush, SoloSkiff, XFishSup, Marsh Hen 15, 13' so-low, Red Barn 14' Electric Moto, 14ft Billfish, nano 13, 14' Chalmette, Salt 12 Flats R1ver Stiff. Those are mostly "skiffs" 

If one wanted to extend to other boats that are small and lightweight you could add the inflatables; Airborn bare bones, sea eagle fishskiff 16, and Saturn KaBoat. 

And in South America, they have thousands of little motorized canoes. Google "4.15m Canobote" 13.5x4ft fiberglass square stern canoe for $370 USD! lol 

All that being said I really like what East Cape is doing. Of all the ultralight skiffs I listed I think the Skanu is the lightest and most thought out. And I understand trying to distinguish their boat from others because it is half the weight and is not going to be as stable or as fast as some of the others. But it is that way by design. If I had the $$$ I'd buy one, but I don't so I'll just continue being an internet chat room tire kicker.


----------



## K3anderson

I don't want it to become a skiff, but, I do need it to handle a 6hp. I want to get way out in the backwater. Then paddle/pole the rest of the day


----------



## KurtActual

K3anderson said:


> I don't want it to become a skiff, but, I do need it to handle a 6hp. I want to get way out in the backwater. Then paddle/pole the rest of the day


I feel similarly. A skiff is too much for me and my 5 and or 7 year old, and a kayak isnt enough. Also, a lot of my fishing is a good distance from the launch, so being able to run a 6hp is nice.


----------



## jb

Selling my Skanu because of health reasons. Has been a great little boat. Have been able to get to places north of ML that were unreachable in my previous poling skiff.
If any one is interested please let me know. Please see ad in Microskiff for sale or Craigslist.
JB 407 252-4478


----------



## m.hering

I’d read in one of these threads that East Cape wouldn’t rig the Skanu. Does that also mean that no changes can be made to the hull? I know if there’s space, a hatch in the dash as well as the front deck would be a nice addition.


----------



## trekker

Hard to modify a boat that small.


----------



## TravHale

https://www.saltmarshsavanna.com/


----------



## KurtActual

@East Cape any plans to publish this hull to your website?


----------



## Scott

KurtActual said:


> @East Cape any plans to publish this hull to your website?


I asked the same thing back in March and was told it would be in the new web site “coming soon”


----------



## S.C.

Anyone end up getting the SKANU that can share feedback? 

Kevin said the roto version will be announced end of Jan.

Pretty d*mn excited for this thing. Fishing out of my kayak with my 4 y.o who is growing like a weed isnt getting any easier....but hey the kid likes to fish.....


----------



## KurtActual

Wait, wtf. A rotomolded version? @S.C. any more info?


----------



## S.C.

Yes. Roto. This thing is going to be the $h!t!

No info other than Kevin said he will be announcing it the end of this month. 

An older YouTube video he states weight around 80lbs and $800-1300 I think?

Can someone tag East Cape on the thread?


----------



## KurtActual

@East Cape would love to know more about the roto Skanu. A buddy and I were planning on Solo Skiffs, but a roto Skanu would change my mind. I have a 5 year old that would LOVE to come with me!


----------



## jay.bush1434

They also made a few smart layout changes to the roto Skanu over the glass one and added some features that they really couldn't do on the glass one. We talked about it when I was at the factory not too long ago. It is their baby so I'll let them announce the new Skanu and features.


----------



## Wetwork

Im thinking about selling my Skanu when the roto one comes out. Sounds pretty badass.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Finally!!!!! I am so pumped if this true!


----------



## Scott

Still not a peep on their web site about either the fiberglass or the roto


----------



## TX_Brad

Scott said:


> Still not a peep on their web site about either the fiberglass or toe root.


Maybe its just me, but if he said he was making an announcement at the end of the month, I wouldn't expect anything sooner.


----------



## KurtActual

S.C. said:


> Yes. Roto. This thing is going to be the $h!t!
> 
> No info other than Kevin said he will be announcing it the end of this month.
> 
> An older YouTube video he states weight around 80lbs and $800-1300 I think?
> 
> Can someone tag East Cape on the thread?


Do you have a link to said YouTube video?

Just kidding. Found it. Amazing what a little effort can produce, haha.


----------



## mavdog32

I went to Belize in November and used one of the 3 they had there. The thing is stupid easy to pole and tracks pretty well for its size. I seriously poled that little skiff about 16-18 miles over the course of 5 days and was incredibly pleased. My 82 year old dad was up front and had zero issues the entire week. I will say, as with anything this small, if you get to moving around.....you better let the other person know about it! Floor space utilized well and was easily able to handle a cooler, two gear bags, a push pole, paddle, and 3 rods. I tried paddling it a couple times.....much easier to just pole it if able.


----------



## S.C.

mavdog32 said:


> ear old dad was up front and had zero issues the entire week. I will say, as with anything this small, if you get to





mavdog32 said:


> I went to Belize in November and used one of the 3 they had there. The thing is stupid easy to pole and tracks pretty well for its size. I seriously poled that little skiff about 16-18 miles over the course of 5 days and was incredibly pleased. My 82 year old dad was up front and had zero issues the entire week. I will say, as with anything this small, if you get to moving around.....you better let the other person know about it! Floor space utilized well and was easily able to handle a cooler, two gear bags, a push pole, paddle, and 3 rods. I tried paddling it a couple times.....much easier to just pole it if able.


Thanks for the info. I thought about paddling and can see how it would be awkward. Do you think it would be row-able? I think someone mentioned that, but could see it being equally as awkward.


----------



## Rnfarley

I talked to Kevin about a rotomold on IG and he said that I should be able to preorder in Marchish - I can't wait. It's going to be the perfect kayak upgrade. I hope it's still light enough to be easy to handle.


----------



## KurtActual

Man, I am on cloud 9 right now. I have been saving for a Solo Skiff, thinking it was my best option for the price. The Skanu would fit my needs better, but not my budget. Even at the top end of @East Cape Kevin's guesstimate of $1200, I would be WAY under the Solo Skiff price, and have much better utility out of a Roto Skanu.
Its gonna be a LONG wait for the official announcement.


----------



## S.C.

KurtActual said:


> Man, I am on cloud 9 right now. I have been saving for a Solo Skiff, thinking it was my best option for the price. The Skanu would fit my needs better, but not my budget. Even at the top end of @East Cape Kevin's guesstimate of $1200, I would be WAY under the Solo Skiff price, and have much better utility out of a Roto Skanu.
> Its gonna be a LONG wait for the official announcement.


Long wait for sure. I was gonna order the glass version but Kevin said to be patient and wait for the roto. I have been bugging him on a monthly basis ever since. He won’t even take my deposit yet


----------



## bryson

KurtActual said:


> Man, I am on cloud 9 right now. I have been saving for a Solo Skiff, thinking it was my best option for the price. The Skanu would fit my needs better, but not my budget. Even at the top end of @East Cape Kevin's guesstimate of $1200, I would be WAY under the Solo Skiff price, and have much better utility out of a Roto Skanu.
> Its gonna be a LONG wait for the official announcement.


Just from looking at pictures, the Skanu also looks much more versatile than the Solo Skiff. To be fair though, I have no actual experience with either.


----------



## Rnfarley

S.C. said:


> Long wait for sure. I was gonna order the glass version but Kevin said to be patient and wait for the roto. I have been bugging him on a monthly basis ever since. He won’t even take my deposit yet


Haha - same here - I tried to give him money and he said just to sit tight a little longer. Gotta appreciate that in the guy


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Oh man, is it Marchish yet? I'm on Cloud 10 if this is the case. but I am close to pulling a trigger on having a Salt Boat Works FRS14 being custom made to fill the void until then, decisions decisions.
Kevin @East Cape take my money dude! BTW who would like to buy a tricked out NuCanoe F-12


----------



## Scott

TX_Brad said:


> Maybe its just me, but if he said he was making an announcement at the end of the month, I wouldn't expect anything sooner.


See post #158 of this thread. East Cape response was “ New web site coming soon, Skanu will be on it. That was March 12 2019.


----------



## TX_Brad

Yep, and then #176 said he spoke with Kevin who would be making an announcement end of January. If its urgent that you know, call/email Kevin.


----------



## Rnfarley

FrankZinCLE said:


> Oh man, is it Marchish yet? I'm on Cloud 10 if this is the case. but I am close to pulling a trigger on having a Salt Boat Works FRS14 being custom made to fill the void until then, decisions decisions.
> Kevin @East Cape take my money dude! BTW who would like to buy a tricked out NuCanoe F-12


there is only one obvious decision here - multiple boats


----------



## KurtActual

Scott said:


> See post #158 of this thread. East Cape response was “ New web site coming soon, Skanu will be on it. That was March 12 2019.


To be fair, Kevin later said they're busy and if you want any info, to reach out.

aaaand beat to it by TX_Brad


----------



## Charles Hadley

No need for end of January announcement anymore


----------



## S.C.

Scott said:


> See post #158 of this thread. East Cape response was “ New web site coming soon, Skanu will be on it. That was March 12 2019.


I think I saw the sknau on the website for a short period of time


----------



## MatthewAbbott

S.C. said:


> I think I saw the sknau on the website for a short period of time


I did too. Seems like they put it up and then took it right back off.


----------



## Str8-Six

Love it, but what if you’re to deep for poling what is the best way to move it without motor? Can a Hobie type system be added?


----------



## Wetwork

Str8-Six said:


> Love it, but what if you’re to deep for poling what is the best way to move it without motor? Can a Hobie type system be added?


Mine moves pretty good with a SUP paddle


----------



## Str8-Six

Wetwork said:


> Mine moves pretty good with a SUP paddle


Ahh. That makes sense.


----------



## mavdog32

Paddling with a SUP paddle or regular paddle is not hard at all. Definitely need to apply that canoe paddling flair during your stroke.


----------



## Wetwork

S


Str8-Six said:


> Ahh. That makes sense.


I dont really want an outboard but I have been thinking about a trolling motor, mostly because I am lazy.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Wetwork said:


> S
> 
> I dont really want an outboard but I have been thinking about a trolling motor, mostly because I am lazy.


I’ve been debating to get a small craft like these for night time canal fishing and for crappie fishing the bayou close to my house. A TM would make life way easier for me.


----------



## Flattitude

I've not fished one , but seen them plenty while my bay boat was being built & at 40" wide stability would be an issue IMO kinda like my old Gheenoe??


----------



## Wetwork

Flattitude said:


> I've not fished one , but seen them plenty while my bay boat was being built & at 40" wide stability would be an issue IMO kinda like my old Gheenoe??


Well, it is a paddle craft, a kayak with sides basically. Its not going to as stable as a boat but more than most kayaks.


----------



## SymmFish

Can’t wait till the roto Skanu comes out. I’ll definitely be ordering one. Been following along for awhile.


----------



## KurtActual

Flattitude said:


> I've not fished one , but seen them plenty while my bay boat was being built & at 40" wide stability would be an issue IMO kinda like my old Gheenoe??


I have owned a Diablo Amigo kayak, which has incredibly similar dimensions. 
Skanu 12' 6" long, 40" wide.
Amigo 12' 8" long, 37.5" wide.

The Amigo was the most stable paddlecraft I have ever been on. I would imagine, if you have any experience with kayaks or canoes or even smaller microskiffs, then you'd be just fine.


----------



## K3anderson

This needs to allow for a min of 6hp, if not a little more. Then, I'm definitely in. I'll still keep the soloskiff, but, would nice to also have something to throw in back of truck with camper.


----------



## S.C.

Wetwork said:


> S
> 
> I dont really want an outboard but I have been thinking about a trolling motor, mostly because I am lazy.


Ive have had a trolling motor on my kayak for 6 years and would have it no other way.

I'm definitely gonna rig it with a TM, don't know about an outboard yet... but I can be persuaded.


----------



## KurtActual

After reading how the CG computes max HP rating, I have no clue how the Solo Skiff allows a 6HP.
https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/CFR-2002-title33-vol2/pdf/CFR-2002-title33-vol2-sec183-43.pdf


----------



## FrankZinCLE

KurtActual said:


> After reading how the CG computes max HP rating, I have no clue how the Solo Skiff allows a 6HP.
> https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/CFR-2002-title33-vol2/pdf/CFR-2002-title33-vol2-sec183-43.pdf


Interesting


----------



## K3anderson

KurtActual said:


> After reading how the CG computes max HP rating, I have no clue how the Solo Skiff allows a 6HP.
> https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/CFR-2002-title33-vol2/pdf/CFR-2002-title33-vol2-sec183-43.pdf


Probably just a baseline that is further effect by things like sponsons, floatation etc. I would really love the solo to have a little more HP. Enough to plane. Of course w/o sacrificing any poling ability once you arrive


----------



## Battfisher

FWIW - I have an old Gheenoe 15'4, and I keep a SUP paddle in it to use when drifting a flat or canal. Paddling up wind or with my 240 pound son aboard is relatively futile, but it works very well for adjusting course downwind. So a Skanu would be a piece of cake. (I can run about 18mph with my 9.9 Mariner to get where I'm fishing)


----------



## FrankZinCLE

This thread needs to stay alive! For our current members who currently have or had the Skanu can you all post some pics to hold us over? #cabinfeversettinin


----------



## FrankZinCLE

S.C. said:


> Ive have had a trolling motor on my kayak for 6 years and would have it no other way.
> I'm definitely gonna rig it with a TM, don't know about an outboard yet... but I can be persuaded.


----------



## S.C.

Just waiting for East cape to give us a sneak preview...maybe??


----------



## FrankZinCLE

My current NuCanoe F12 has a 55lb Haswing bow-mount on it now with a remote and a Lifepo4 Battery that will be perfect for the Skanu


----------



## tx8er

Does anyone know the cruising speed with a 3hp? There is an old classified ad that states a 13mph cruise with a 6.


----------



## S.C.

FrankZinCLE said:


> My current NuCanoe F12 has a 55lb Haswing bow-mount on it now with a remote and a Lifepo4 Battery that will be perfect for the Skanu


That will be perfect, I completely agree. I was looking a nu canoes before I found out about the skanu.


----------



## KurtActual

tx8er said:


> Does anyone know the cruising speed with a 3hp? There is an old classified ad that states a 13mph cruise with a 6.


better question, who makes a 3hp? Ive seen 2.5 and 3.5 all over the place...


----------



## tx8er

ge


KurtActual said:


> better question, who makes a 3hp? Ive seen 2.5 and 3.5 all over the place...


I used 3hp because that's the max rated. Just trying to get a ballpark number.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

K


KurtActual said:


> better question, who makes a 3hp? Ive seen 2.5 and 3.5 all over the place...


There’s a cool little motors made in Fl when I was looking for options on my nucanoe
https://www.kayakbuddys.com/ready to run lifan systems.html


----------



## TX_Brad

FrankZinCLE said:


> There’s a cool little motors made in Fl when I was looking for options on my nucanoe
> https://www.kayakbuddys.com/ready to run lifan systems.html


A weed eater? When is the leaf blower/jet engine version coming out? I’d be embarrassed to put that on a Skanu. There’s got to be better options


----------



## KurtActual

FrankZinCLE said:


> K
> 
> 
> There’s a cool little motors made in Fl when I was looking for options on my nucanoe
> https://www.kayakbuddys.com/ready to run lifan systems.html


That's only 1.5hp anyways...


----------



## FrankZinCLE

TX_Brad said:


> A weed eater? When is the leaf blower/jet engine version coming out? I’d be embarrassed to put that on a Skanu. There’s got to be better options


 LOL , I agree but it's a super featherweight option. IMO I would have an aluminum bracket made and put 6hp or 9.8 on there


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Throw a 3 hp long tail on it and be done


----------



## KurtActual

I emailed them last week, still no response.


----------



## Str8-Six

Just measured from my CC to the tip of the bow of my skiff. Total length of 10’. I would love to bring this on my skiff for solo days.


----------



## KurtActual

Just got off the phone with Kevin, and man, what a cool dude. Pretty much confirmed most of what we've been talking about here.
He really wanted to emphasize to me that this Skanu is a poling and paddle craft first. It's not a powered kayak, or a paddle-able Gheenoe.
Kevin mentioned the Roto version will be slightly wider and have storage vs the glass option.
What impressed me the most was the performance of the current glass version. He quoted some speeds with the 3hp, but then told me with a trolling motor (depending on setup) they've seen 6-11mph.
It sounds like price will be at the higher end of his estimate. 
Press release should come within a few weeks if things go as planned, with pre-orders opening up Feb/Mar, and delivery in May/June.


----------



## S.C.

Thanks for the info. I just sent them another message today lol. This can’t come soon enough and looks like we have a long wait until we get our hands on one.


----------



## tx8er

KurtActual said:


> Just got off the phone with Kevin, and man, what a cool dude. Pretty much confirmed most of what we've been talking about here.
> He really wanted to emphasize to me that this Skanu is a poling and paddle craft first. It's not a powered kayak, or a paddle-able Gheenoe.
> Kevin mentioned the Roto version will be slightly wider and have storage vs the glass option.
> What impressed me the most was the performance of the current glass version. He quoted some speeds with the 3hp, but then told me with a trolling motor (depending on setup) they've seen 6-11mph.
> It sounds like price will be at the higher end of his estimate.
> Press release should come within a few weeks if things go as planned, with pre-orders opening up Feb/Mar, and delivery in May/June.


Mind sharing what speeds he mentioned with the 3hp?


----------



## anytide

KurtActual said:


> That's only 1.5hp anyways...


Get 3


----------



## KurtActual

S.C. said:


> Thanks for the info. I just sent them another message today lol. This can’t come soon enough and looks like we have a long wait until we get our hands on one.


Kevin mentioned he's had 500+ emails about it and is behind on responses.



tx8er said:


> Mind sharing what speeds he mentioned with the 3hp?


I apologize for not writing them down, but it was ~16mph if I recall correctly. He really wanted to emphasize the skanu's ability to be poled and poled effectively.


----------



## S.C.

My application would be to get to areas I can’t with my kayak (well I could but I’m lazy and don’t have all day to putz along at 3mph) and then paddle or pole/troll at my fishing spots. Some of the time I would ditch the motor and just use a tm. And rare times I would only paddle/poll. 
Endless opportunities with this thing. 
I just want to start buying stuff for it.


----------



## KurtActual

See, I'd like the ability to fish where I cannot paddle to in a reasonable time. (6+ miles one way)
I'd also like the option of bringing one of my two kids with me, safely.
THEN, once I get there, I'd like a craft that poles or SUP paddles well.

This is how I ended up back on this thread after a year or two of learning things the hard and expensive way.

If the Roto Skanu is $1500, I'll be preordering when it opens.


----------



## SymmFish

KurtActual said:


> See, I'd like the ability to fish where I cannot paddle to in a reasonable time. (6+ miles one way)
> I'd also like the option of bringing one of my two kids with me, safely.
> THEN, once I get there, I'd like a craft that poles or SUP paddles well.
> 
> This is how I ended up back on this thread after a year or two of learning things the hard and expensive way.
> 
> If the Roto Skanu is $1500, I'll be preordering when it opens.


In the same boat, pun intended. What we are looking for is identical. Spoke with Kevin awhile back and looking forward to getting on the list and delivery.


----------



## tx8er

KurtActual said:


> Kevin mentioned he's had 500+ emails about it and is behind on responses.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for not writing them down, but it was ~16mph if I recall correctly. He really wanted to emphasize the skanu's ability to be poled and poled effectively.


Thanks for the reply KA.
Seems optimistic but if I could get a 9-10 mph cruise I'd be good.


----------



## S.C.

16mph would be dreamy


----------



## S.C.

Anyone thinking about an electric 3hp? Or shall I say 3hp equivalent?


----------



## KurtActual

S.C. said:


> Anyone thinking about an electric 3hp? Or shall I say 3hp equivalent?


Now you've just upset the financial equation. ($2500 for a 3hp Torqueedo)


----------



## S.C.

KurtActual said:


> Now you've just upset the financial equation. ($2500 for a 3hp Torqueedo)


More than the skanu itself. Epropulsion is 2k. Would imagine you would need an extra battery as well.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Oh man oh Man!

*Ok that’s that me the building or having the Salt Boat works FRS 14 built will be placed on hold. I will just impatiently wait for this roto-molded Skanu!*

*Now for how I fly fish for Pike, Musky and smallmouth here in Ohio & having both the ability to use a paddle, trolling motors (bow mount or stern) push pole and a small outboard gives me all the tools I need to fish anywhere I want up here- depending on the waves and water conditions of course.*

*Having a small outboard to push up a river/creek (by my-self) into the seams and currents, rocks and float back down the river will be a game changer for me personally with how I fly fish.*

*And being elevated a bit more than my Nucanoe- forgettaboutit*

*Plus push poling in the weedy reservoirs )nobody does that up here- I can’t wait to see the looks on theses Ranger boat guys (PS I use to be one) LOL*

*I really really cant wait! *


----------



## Str8-Six

I really hope the price doesn’t go up because of all the interest. That would really suck.


----------



## KurtActual

Str8-Six said:


> I really hope the price doesn’t go up because of all the interest. That would really suck.


Price sounded pretty dependent on cost to build the mold and the materials for construction, not demand. I know East Cape is in the business of making money, but I didnt get that kind of vibe from Kevin over the phone.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Well, let's be honest here fellas, most high-end kayaks are 1400-1800 range and this where I anticipate this one to be vs. the 800-1300 as the one video I recall mentioned. Where are your fella's expectations on the price point of this vessel to be?


----------



## SymmFish

My thinking is it needs to have a ceiling of $1500, but if it was priced around $1200 that would be great as then the added accessories and motor wouldn’t make it too far outside the range


----------



## MatthewAbbott

FrankZinCLE said:


> Well, let's be honest here fellas, most high-end kayaks are 1400-1800 range and this where I anticipate this one to be vs. the 800-1300 as the one video I recall mentioned. Where are your fella's expectations on the price point of this vessel to be?


14-1800 I’m out. If the price falls around the $1000 mark I’ll buy it. Is that wishful thinking? Probably


----------



## S.C.

Depends on what the design is. The more complex the mold and the more components that are added, the higher the price. Hatches, built in rails, etc will all raise the price. The first version of the skanu looked fairly minimal, but if they changed the design, I would expect higher price from what Kevin had mentioned in the iCast video.


----------



## KurtActual

The way I see it, the Solo Skiff is $1850. As long as the Skanu comes in at or less than that price, I am interested.


----------



## K3anderson

KurtActual said:


> The way I see it, the Solo Skiff is $1850. As long as the Skanu comes in at or less than that price, I am interested.


Soloskiff can be had used for less than that. I think I paid $1200 used, but, never in the water. These two skiffs aren't really the same though. They do two different things, I think.


----------



## KurtActual

K3anderson said:


> Soloskiff can be had used for less than that. I think I paid $1200 used, but, never in the water. These two skiffs aren't really the same though. They do two different things, I think.


I was using the Solo Skiff price as the closest competitor. High-end non-pedal drive kayaks are also in that $1500+ range, which should be another option of price comparison, but i felt the Solo was closest apples to apples.
Was also using new boat prices, as there wont be a used Roto Skanu market for a while


----------



## FrankZinCLE

KurtActual said:


> I was using the Solo Skiff price as the closest competitor. High-end non-pedal drive kayaks are also in that $1500+ range, which should be another option of price comparison, but i felt the Solo was closest apples to apples.
> Was also using new boat prices, as there wont be a used Roto Skanu market for a while


----------



## FrankZinCLE

This why I accessed my opinion of the price point for $1400-$1800 ranger as being realistic


----------



## kbanashek

Any word on the waitlist - are they currently accepting orders?

Also, anyone know the weight on the roto?


----------



## tx8er

kbanashek said:


> Any word on the waitlist - are they currently accepting orders?
> 
> Also, anyone know the weight on the roto?


A previous post said a launch announcement will come in the next few weeks. Pre-orders Feb-March, delivery this summer.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

tx8er said:


> A previous post said a launch announcement will come in the next few weeks. Pre-orders Feb-March, delivery this summer.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

I was told the same just last week via FaceBook messenger when in inquired. pre-order Feb-March & shooting for delivery May-June


----------



## Rbrt

New to the thread... and micro skiffs.. but doing my research.. just got this reply from East Cape when I asked if they were still making the Skanu..*** SKANU is getting to be released for ordering and production. Stay tuned as in the next month we will announce...****

I have seen 3 designs that are interesting.. Skanu, solo skiff and Tommy Turtle.. any thoughts? I live and fish tampa bay area....

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Half Shell

I have a Jackson Cuda 14 kayak but still I have to ask.... why all the excitement about rotomolded? What is thing going to weigh now?


----------



## fjmaverick

Half Shell said:


> I have a Jackson Cuda 14 kayak but still I have to ask.... why all the excitement about rotomolded? What is thing going to weigh now?


Price


----------



## Rbrt

Half.. I can honestly answer.. I dont know to both questions... original model was 85 pounds... and I have never actually seen one in real life.. but based on the videos and research. I want to..


----------



## S.C.

Rbrt said:


> New to the thread... and micro skiffs.. but doing my research.. just got this reply from East Cape when I asked if they were still making the Skanu..*** SKANU is getting to be released for ordering and production. Stay tuned as in the next month we will announce...****
> 
> I have seen 3 designs that are interesting.. Skanu, solo skiff and Tommy Turtle.. any thoughts? I live and fish tampa bay area....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Really hoping he means in the next week they will announce....not next month.


----------



## S.C.

No announcement this month unfortunately. All I got was "soon".


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Booooo


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Double booooo


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Just checking in ...


----------



## S.C.

Wish I had some news.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

The good news is ... it’s happening soon - just can’t wait !!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

FrankZinCLE said:


> The good news is ... it’s happening soon - just can’t wait !!


Is it? Is it though?


----------



## FrankZinCLE

All we can do is Keep the positive thoughts going- 


MatthewAbbott said:


> Is it? Is it though?[/QUOTE


----------



## S.C.

When news was supposed to be in December.....and now it’s February.....just sayin.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Wait, what month is it??


----------



## East Cape

Just a quick update for everyone:
We are just a tad behind schedule and looking back I should've said first quarter of next year. Live and learn I guess? Anyways we are moving forward as planned as alot of time has been put into this project. Hopefully, you all will like what you see when we release?


----------



## S.C.

I know the wait will be worth it. Appreciate the update. If you want to hook me up with a skanu to test, I’ll be in Orlando this weekend. Kidding, but not really


----------



## FrankZinCLE

East Cape said:


> Just a quick update for everyone:
> We are just a tad behind schedule and looking back I should've said first quarter of next year. Live and learn I guess? Anyways we are moving forward as planned as alot of time has been put into this project. Hopefully, you all will like what you see when we release?


Awesome - can ya tease us with a little something? ”Just the tip” lol sorry


----------



## Guest

East Cape said:


> Just a quick update for everyone:
> We are just a tad behind schedule and looking back I should've said first quarter of next year. Live and learn I guess? Anyways we are moving forward as planned as alot of time has been put into this project. Hopefully, you all will like what you see when we release?


Kevin, I am sure it will be a fine product and worth the wait for those


----------



## KurtActual

Luckily this sounds like a perfect fit for my needs, so waiting shouldnt be an issue for me.


----------



## KurtActual

KurtActual said:


> Luckily this sounds like a perfect fit for my needs, so waiting shouldnt be an issue for me.


I didnt even make it 3 weeks. I am dying to see this thing.


----------



## S.C.

I’ve been waiting for someone to post something lol


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Same here.... in the meantime I bought another project that needed a lot less work that the 14ft'er -a 12 foot version of the MFG Car Topper Fisherman- to turn into a small skiff


----------



## S.C.

FrankZinCLE said:


> Same here.... in the meantime I bought another project that needed a lot less work that the 14ft'er -a 12 foot version of the MFG Car Topper Fisherman- to turn into a small skiff


Never heard of the mfg but just looked it up. Looks like a cool boat!


----------



## jay.bush1434

Even though I've got a skiff on order with them, I'm kinda interested in getting one for paddling around the canals and marshes by the house. Lots of good marsh accessible only by yak or SKANU type SUP.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'm kinda interested in getting one for paddling around the canals by the house.


Funny. I would like to have one to fish the canals by your house too. Lol.


----------



## KurtActual

MatthewAbbott said:


> Funny. I would like to have one to fish the canals by your house too. Lol.


Lets just make it a party.


----------



## jay.bush1434

KurtActual said:


> Lets just make it a party.


#westbaytakeover


----------



## Mryan

Anyone have any updates? I am looking for a fiberglass skanu. I understand they are waiting for the release, but can these still be ordered?


----------



## S.C.

No new updates at all. I believe u can still order the glass version. As far as the roto, I have a funny feeling that it won’t be for a while...just hoping they won’t wait till iCast to release it.


----------



## East Cape

Website being made...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

East Cape said:


> Website being made...


Still planning on a 1st quarter release date?


----------



## Guest

East Cape said:


> Website being made...


Tease!


----------



## Rbrt

Maybe this week we get a hint of what's to come


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Oh boy on standby..


----------



## Rbrt

Well I guess the -19 will slow the Skanu build down.... hope all are okay. Still can help bu wish I could social distance myself in a skanu though..


----------



## East Cape

Rbrt said:


> Well I guess the -19 will slow the Skanu build down.... hope all are okay. Still can help bu wish I could social distance myself in a skanu though..



SKANU site is being built right now. For the few of you that have been patiently waiting, you can log on to the website @ SKANU.com and enter your email for news/ordering info


----------



## KurtActual

Perfect timing Kevin. Submitted my email. 

My oldest kid got his first kayak, so I was on a short timer before buying a kayak for myself. REALLY excited about the Skanu. Hopefully COVID-19 doesnt impact yall as much as it has others in the rotomolded vessel industry.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I'll be at East Cape in a couple weeks. Hopefully I can get some more details to share. I think I'm going to sell my kayak and order one


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'll be at East Cape in a couple weeks. Hopefully I can get some more details to share. I think I'm going to sell my kayak and order one


Maybe if there is enough buyers in our area we could do a group buy/pickup.


----------



## jay.bush1434

MatthewAbbott said:


> Maybe if there is enough buyers in our area we could do a group buy/pickup.


Barring any unforseen delays, I'm planning on having my new skiff delivered end of May/early June. Y'all could piggyback your SKANU's on the truck bringing my sled. Then we have a SKANU party at my house and go fishing.


----------



## Wetwork

jay.bush1434 said:


> Barring any unforseen delays, I'm planning on having my new skiff delivered end of May/early June. Y'all could piggyback your SKANU's on the truck bringing my sled. Then we have a SKANU party at my house and go fishing.


Im in for both.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Wetwork said:


> Im in for both.


can ya drop on off in Ohio ?? Lol


----------



## KurtActual

Time is at a stand still.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

I know ....


----------



## jay.bush1434

I talked with Kevin today, they are still working and building boats. I didn't get a chance to ask about the Skanu because I'm more concerned about my boat. Selfish I know but tough times call for tough decisions. Also, my trip to East Cape has been delayed for corona reasons. So I guess I'm no help at all to you guys...


----------



## Str8-Six

Skanu.com is now live. You can go there to subscribe for updates.


----------



## Rbrt

So i have subscribed, I have gone to the website and there is nothing there other than a really cool picture! I try to order, and it says "sold out"...we are getting so close..


----------



## TX_Brad

Rbrt said:


> So i have subscribed, I have gone to the website and there is nothing there other than a really cool picture! I try to order, and it says "sold out"...we are getting so close..


Y’all didn’t get one? I’ve had mine for weeks. It’s amazing. I’d post pictures, but you know, Coronavirus and all


----------



## FrankZinCLE

What 


Rbrt said:


> So i have subscribed, I have gone to the website and there is nothing there other than a really cool picture! I try to order, and it says "sold out"...we are getting so close..



what is the exact website or link??


----------



## TX_Brad

www.skanu.com


----------



## jmrodandgun

So the only way you can find out ow much this tub toy costs is to sign up for their mailing list? I'm guessing four grand.


----------



## KurtActual

jmrodandgun said:


> So the only way you can find out ow much this tub toy costs is to sign up for their mailing list? I'm guessing four grand.


The fiberglass model is already on the market, and pricing is known. The spiked interest on this thread is based on the news of a rotomolded version for fractions of the fiberglass model's price.


----------



## jmrodandgun

KurtActual said:


> The fiberglass model is already on the market, and pricing is known. The spiked interest on this thread is based on the news of a rotomolded version for fractions of the fiberglass model's price.


So yes, the only way to get a price is to subscribe to their mailing list?


----------



## East Cape

jmrodandgun said:


> So yes, the only way to get a price is to subscribe to their mailing list?



Or you can wait till "after" we give those who signed up early by email the 1st right. Then we will open the website and you can look/order if you wish? IMHO its more than a tub toy... but hey, we can't please everyone? LOL
Laslty, much less than $4k btw


----------



## Guest

East Cape said:


> Or you can wait till "after" we give those who signed up early by email the 1st right. Then we will open the website and you can look/order if you wish? IMHO its more than a tub toy... but hey, we can't please everyone? LOL
> Laslty, much less than $4k btw


Signed up a while back. Whats the ETA details/price/photos?


----------



## East Cape

Aldoni said:


> Signed up a while back. Whats the ETA details/price/photos?


Price/pics/etc will come when we release to those who signed up. ETA on sending that info out will be 2-4 weeks from now is our plan. The COVID-19 didnt help things IMHO...


----------



## tx8er

East Cape said:


> Price/pics/etc will come when we release to those who signed up. ETA on sending that info out will be 2-4 weeks from now is our plan. The COVID-19 didnt help things IMHO...


Thank you for keeping everyone updated.


----------



## TX_Brad

Over/under is 4.5 for additional requests in the next 2-4 weeks on when it’s coming out.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

TX_Brad said:


> Over/under is 4.5 for additional requests in the next 2-4 weeks on when it’s coming out.


I’ll take the over


----------



## jay.bush1434

MatthewAbbott said:


> I’ll take the over


I'm with Matt on the over...
I know the guys are working hard making boats and I hope that one of those is mine, so blame me for any additional Skanu delays


----------



## KurtActual

rude. I'm going under, so Kevin emails me first.


----------



## Rbrt

I'm also UNDER and lower than 3! Thinking positive!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Hey guys. When will we be getting the email updates?












That’s one


----------



## KurtActual

I am so bad at reading I thought the over/under was for weeks till release, not people asking for release details between now and then :doh:


----------



## East Cape

I'm even getting excited at this point. LOL


----------



## KurtActual

East Cape said:


> I'm even getting excited at this point. LOL


Ive noticed the increase in social media posts about the skanu.


----------



## S.C.

KurtActual said:


> Ive noticed the increase in social media posts about the skanu.


Just saw the facebook account for the first time and theres some new porn..i mean pics....I havent seen before


----------



## FrankZinCLE

https://www.facebook.com/SKANU-110015367255104/


----------



## S.C.

How are we rigging this thing?
Any ideas? Thoughts?

The video from cast looks like it was well rigged out. 

as far as transportation I’m gonna be throwing in the truck bed, but to the water looking at the ctug cart or something similar. 
What you all think about the railblaza c-tug dingy wheels on the transom?


----------



## KurtActual

If I get one, it'll be trailered, as I have a 2 door Jeep Wrangler with a soft top. Rigging will happen over time, as the need for items arises. Likely end up with a depth finder, push pole holder, and pin anchor holder.


----------



## csnaspuck

S.C. said:


> How are we rigging this thing?
> Any ideas? Thoughts?
> 
> The video from cast looks like it was well rigged out.
> 
> as far as transportation I’m gonna be throwing in the truck bed, but to the water looking at the ctug cart or something similar.
> What you all think about the railblaza c-tug dingy wheels on the transom?


I am pretty sure when they launched this at iCAST Kevin had it displayed with one of those railblaza thingy. I am sure he will provide more details than just thingy.


----------



## KurtActual

csnaspuck said:


> I am pretty sure when they launched this at iCAST Kevin had it displayed with one of those railblaza thingy. I am sure he will provide more details than just thingy.


I think the Skanu will primarily be rotomolded going forward. Kevin needs his fiberglass guys working on big boats. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## JRich27

jay.bush1434 said:


> Barring any unforseen delays, I'm planning on having my new skiff delivered end of May/early June. Y'all could piggyback your SKANU's on the truck bringing my sled. Then we have a SKANU party at my house and go fishing.


I’m in on this!


----------



## jay.bush1434

KurtActual said:


> I think the Skanu will *only* be rotomolded going forward. Kevin needs his fiberglass guys working on big boats. I could be wrong, though.


Fixed it for ya. You are not wrong about them needing the man hours and floor space to make big boats instead of the Skanu.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Anyone have any real pricing or availability information on this thing? I'm in the market for another creek/pond boat and this fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jmrodandgun said:


> Anyone have any real pricing or availability information on this thing? I'm in the market for another creek/pond boat and this fits the bill perfectly.


Nope. None that aware of or at least if so they are keeping it to themselves. The skanu seems like it would work perfect for what I want it for also. Just waiting for a price list to see if it will be better to go with it or another small “craft.”


----------



## KurtActual

I'm prepared for the ~$1500 range. Hoping for news really soon. Lots of options on the market right now.


----------



## KurtActual

Another post from TheSkanu on FB and Instagram.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-i0I4pDnzR/

I'm fking ready.


----------



## Rnfarley

Man I'm dying for price and specs on these... just take my money Kevin!


----------



## S.C.

I’ve been trying to give him my money for months lol


----------



## jay.bush1434

JRich27 said:


> I’m in on this!


@JRich27 is that in on the Skanu transport deal or the party at my house?


----------



## Rnfarley

S.C. said:


> I’ve been trying to give him my money for months lol


Same


----------



## JRich27

jay.bush1434 said:


> @JRich27 is that in on the Skanu transport deal or the party at my house?


Yes!


----------



## Guest

KurtActual said:


> I think the Skanu will primarily be rotomolded going forward. Kevin needs his fiberglass guys working on big boats. I could be wrong, though.


I've been watching the "Solo Skiff " posts on you tube and the one complaint that I've seen has been excessive flexing of the transom/motor mount on the roto molded versions. I wonder if Kevin will be able to remedy this issue on the Skanu?


----------



## KurtActual

The Skanu will be using less than half the HP. Shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## Rbrt

So I have a 3.5 mercury that I was hoping to use on my new #SKANU .. Kevin says 3... does this mean I get to go buy an new outboard too? I'm 175 pounds.. it would be just me and minimal gear.. or to Mike's question is this an issue of motor mount rigidity more than weight...


----------



## Rbrt

That being said ..Anyone have a good way to attach a fuel tank to the 3.5 merc with the built in gas tank?


----------



## tcov

Rbrt said:


> So I have a 3.5 mercury that I was hoping to use on my new #SKANU .. Kevin says 3... does this mean I get to go buy an new outboard too? I'm 175 pounds.. it would be just me and minimal gear.. or to Mike's question is this an issue of motor mount rigidity more than weight...


If the Skanu is designed for a 3hp outboard then the company (Kevin) won’t tell customers to hang something bigger on it. With that said tho, I don’t think a 3.5hp would be an issue. Just if some sort of damage happens to the boat I don’t think it would be covered under the hull warranty or whatever if it’s technically overpowered.


----------



## KurtActual

A Tohatsu 2.5 weighs the same as a 3.5
I dont think there would be much issue, but the Coast Guard rating calc said 3. It is what it is.


----------



## Rbrt

Great point.. now I have a great reason to get another outboard!


----------



## S.C.

cant wait to see some numbers the skanu is getting with a 3hp. Somewhere in this thread I think a 3hp was getting similar numbers as a trolling motor....?? Could this be right?


----------



## S.C.

Quote from an East Cape post a while back. Assuming it would be for a bow mounted troller. Wonder if the roto version would produce any different numbers....

Average speed is 11mph with the 3hp.
Average speed with a 12-volt troller set up is 8.5 mph and makes fishing so easy. Also, most on order have no plans of running an outboard as I'd like you to think of this as a paddle craft that can take a motor, rather than a motorcraft that can paddle.


----------



## jasonrl23

S.C. said:


> Average speed with a 12-volt troller set up is 8.5 mph and makes fishing so easy.


Not saying they are wrong, and I hope theyre right, but I want to know what prop they have that a trolling motor can hit 8.5 mph. To my knowledge there isnt one.


----------



## S.C.

jasonrl23 said:


> Not saying they are wrong, and I hope theyre right, but I want to know what prop they have that a trolling motor can hit 8.5 mph. To my knowledge there isnt one.


I hear you. I have a trolling motor mounted on my kayak and prob get tops 5mph, mounted toward the rear. I can see a bow mounted would be faster, but 8-9mph would be great if true.


----------



## jasonrl23

S.C. said:


> I hear you. I have a trolling motor mounted on my kayak and prob get tops 5mph, mounted toward the rear. I can see a bow mounted would be faster, but 8-9mph would be great if true.


The best prop out there would be the E Drive SS prop. Just doesnt fit the lower end MK motors. You could get more speed if you can find a way to modify the pin size on your armature shaft.


----------



## KurtActual

S.C. said:


> I hear you. I have a trolling motor mounted on my kayak and prob get tops 5mph, mounted toward the rear. I can see a bow mounted would be faster, but 8-9mph would be great if true.


I'd like to think the Skanu would scoot better than a kayak, but maybe I am just hopeful.


----------



## tx8er

S.C. said:


> I hear you. I have a trolling motor mounted on my kayak and prob get tops 5mph, mounted toward the rear. I can see a bow mounted would be faster, but 8-9mph would be great if true.


What would you estimate your range at WOT in your kayak?


----------



## S.C.

Hard to say. On my minnkota endura C2 at speed 5 WOT maybe get one mile with a 50 ah Li battery? WOT that battery drains quiiick. I'm never WOT, always on speed 3 or 4..... unless its the end of my trip and sick of putting along at 3mph. Kayak is a Native Ultimate FX 12.

I'm thinking bow mounted troller with about 100ah will be my first setup on the Skanu.


----------



## S.C.

KurtActual said:


> I'd like to think the Skanu would scoot better than a kayak, but maybe I am just hopeful.


I would think so too, especially my yak.


----------



## jmrodandgun

S.C. said:


> Average speed with a 12-volt troller set up is 8.5 mph


Do we just make shit up around here now? Is that how it works?


----------



## S.C.

jmrodandgun said:


> Do we just make shit up around here now? Is that how it works?


How what works? Are you saying east cape made up those numbers?


----------



## tx8er

S.C. said:


> Hard to say. On my minnkota endura C2 at speed 5 WOT maybe get one mile with a 50 ah Li battery? WOT that battery drains quiiick. I'm never WOT, always on speed 3 or 4..... unless its the end of my trip and sick of putting along at 3mph. Kayak is a Native Ultimate FX 12.
> 
> I'm thinking bow mounted troller with about 100ah will be my first setup on the Skanu.


T Y


----------



## KurtActual

jmrodandgun said:


> Do we just make shit up around here now? Is that how it works?


Rough numbers were provided by East Cape.

My post after talking with Kevin earlier this year:
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/east-cape-skanu.49880/page-12#post-696850


----------



## FrankZinCLE

For some reference my Nucanoe F12 and me(330lb last yr) with a haswing bow mount 55lb thrust hit 4.9 mph at FT


----------



## Guest

Rbrt said:


> So I have a 3.5 mercury that I was hoping to use on my new #SKANU .. Kevin says 3... does this mean I get to go buy an new outboard too? I'm 175 pounds.. it would be just me and minimal gear.. or to Mike's question is this an issue of motor mount rigidity more than weight...


My guess is that you'd be ok! My comment was directed more at rigidity. The Solo skiffs are running 6-8 hp., I don't think the 3.5 would flex the motor mount too much. I'd make sure Kevin is on board with the 3.5.


----------



## KurtActual

The recent social media posts from East Cape have me foaming at the mouth.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-vdYmQjoTC/


----------



## S.C.

KurtActual said:


> The recent social media posts from East Cape have me foaming at the mouth.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B-vdYmQjoTC/


And still no pics of the roto version. I really hope we can get or see this thing before iCast


----------



## East Cape

S.C. said:


> And still no pics of the roto version. I really hope we can get or see this thing before iCast


ICAST is canceled till next year...
And you will see plenty soon.


----------



## Guest

East Cape said:


> ICAST is canceled till next year...
> And you will see plenty soon.


You tease.


----------



## Rbrt

Dear East Cape,
I have subscribed to you website... when will I find out how much will you take?


----------



## East Cape

*A little bit of detail from my scramble below.

*
We plan to release info/ordering end of this month...
Worse case first part of next month. A lot of moving parts on the backend right now. Proud to say SKANU will be made in the USA! I wish COVID-19 was a human as I would personally give it a beat down...lol
Draft will be 2-3" with a normal load and up to 4" with max load that includes power
23% more surface area where it needed it and its quieter, drier, more stable, and in theory be faster under power than the R&D composite version. We will again show videos and pics of all aspects as we have been the leaders in social media of "show not tell" among boat builders. I think we started YouTube in 07' and FB in 08' and IG in 12' and now even TikTok in early 19'
Self-bailing and less money too! Much less IMHO.

This is a NEW company since its a different design/material/products and market than ECB is in currently. 
Anybody that knows us personally knows we love paddle-crafts as that's what got us to where we are today! Marc and I paddled many miles over the years in the Glades beyond...all while fishing etc
The Gladesmen was one of the OG's in the mico-skiff world and this is a new segment we call "pocket-skiffs". The SKANU looks more skiffy than canoe.
We are happy with the end design as we made many, many changes over the last year all the way down to the last few months. Been a long road since we started this journey back in June 2014. Good things take time. Our bay took years and this followed the same steps. Take care and talk soon!


----------



## KurtActual

Bummed to hear the timeline is pushed back, but really happy to hear y’all found a way to make them here in the US.
My money is ready and waiting.


----------



## Gerard Starks

Thanks for the tell can't wait for the “show” !!!


----------



## Gerard Starks

Just to be clear, does the advent of the roto Skanu mean the death of the earlier composite
model?


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich

No flex at all on my solo skiff and i have one of the first 10 that were run.


----------



## Gerard Starks

Jeffrey Clay Dankewich said:


> No flex at all on my solo skiff and i have one of the first 10 that were run.


Jeffrey, Do you trailer your SS? I’ve seen (one) go by on a trailer with the outboard hanging off the transom and it looked to flex the hull through the middle of the skiff ... oil canning?


----------



## Mick Perisho

I am giving serious thought to buying a 16' Mitzi skiff. Has anyone owned or ridden on one? This will be my first skiff and I am looking at a stable boat and light weight. I would also like to keep the motor size down to 40hp or less on the skiff. Suggestions/ Availability ?? Location is Dallas Texas but will travel for the right boat


----------



## Wetwork

Mick Perisho said:


> I am giving serious thought to buying a 16' Mitzi skiff. Has anyone owned or ridden on one? This will be my first skiff and I am looking at a stable boat and light weight. I would also like to keep the motor size down to 40hp or less on the skiff. Suggestions/ Availability ?? Location is Dallas Texas but will travel for the right boat


Mitzi's are decent skiff but do draft more than some of your other small skiff options. You might have more luck posting elsewhere and not in a Skanu thread.


----------



## fpjeepy

Facebook marketplace
Get that Skanu knock off at a fraction of the price!


----------



## fjmaverick

Saw this one for sale recently too
https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/d/clermont-2020-east-cape-skanu/7103535536.html


----------



## Wetwork

That was a raffle winner for some group fighting some kind of cancer. I bought some tickets, obviously didnt win. Pretty cool in purple.


----------



## KurtActual

Yeah I really dig the purple. It seems raffles are never won by the right people


----------



## Scott

KurtActual said:


> Yeah I really dig the purple. It seems raffles are never won by the right people


It says cornhole on the bow!!


----------



## KurtActual

Nothing my local Castaway Customs rep couldn’t fix


----------



## KurtActual

Anyone see the Ascend 133x at Bass Pro? Looks like an attempt at a Solo Skanu


----------



## crboggs

KurtActual said:


> It seems raffles are never won by the right people


*lol*

Will trade for bow rider...


----------



## K3anderson

KurtActual said:


> Anyone see the Ascend 133x at Bass Pro? Looks like an attempt at a Solo Skanu


Wow, Pretty cool. Still too slow.


----------



## East Cape

KurtActual said:


> Anyone see the Ascend 133x at Bass Pro? Looks like an attempt at a Solo Skanu



More like a hybrid paddle-board...still cool as all have a purpose or place. We hope to have one too and proud to call it the SKANU!


----------



## KurtActual

East Cape said:


> More like a hybrid paddle-board...still cool as all have a purpose or place. We hope to have one too and proud to call it the SKANU!


It looks cool, but I wouldnt want to paddle that barge! Looking forward to the Skanu release.


----------



## S.C.

East Cape said:


> Price/pics/etc will come when we release to those who signed up. ETA on sending that info out will be 2-4 weeks from now is our plan. The COVID-19 didnt help things IMHO...


This was posted about 4 weeks ago (3/25). Could we be hearing this week???


----------



## TX_Brad

S.C. said:


> This was posted about 4 weeks ago (3/25). Could we be hearing this week???


I think those taking the "over" can now collect.


----------



## LowHydrogen

crboggs said:


> *lol*
> 
> Will trade for bow rider...


More sad than funny really.


----------



## KurtActual

Dying for an update


----------



## texasag07

Anyone know how wide the original design was at the stern? I heard 40” beam max but figure the stern is in the 24-30” range.


----------



## KurtActual

@Wetwork could probably get you the fastest answer.
Kevin said the new one will have different dimensions.


----------



## Wetwork

texasag07 said:


> Anyone know how wide the original design was at the stern? I heard 40” beam max but figure the stern is in the 24-30” range.


I can measure tomorrow for you


----------



## texasag07

Wetwork said:


> I can measure tomorrow for you


That would be great.


----------



## S.C.

KurtActual said:


> Dying for an update


Me too. Still couldn’t get any release date via Facebook lol.


----------



## Gerard Starks

S.C. said:


> Me too. Still couldn’t get any release date via Facebook lol.


My guess is East Cape is at least as anxious as we are to get this new product to market..... if not more!


----------



## S.C.

I


Gerard Starks said:


> My guess is East Cape is at least as anxious as we are to get this new product to market..... if not more!


 I know this is their baby and they wanna do it right, nothing but respect for that.


----------



## East Cape

Finishing up website content. Going for a different take on look/read as we have a style we are going for and happy to see light at the end of the tunnel! Hoping you like it as much as us and the few that have seen what's coming?


----------



## kbanashek

Checked on the site yesterday in case I missed something!


----------



## KurtActual

Hell yes! Been burning through classifieds looking for something to fish from. Keep having to remind myself the Skanu is coming and I need to wait. REALLY ready for this.


----------



## kbanashek

Anyone in the market for inflatable rover


----------



## East Cape

Once you see the SKANU you will know what to do. We promise it will be extra good too...
Thank you for your patience, as the timeline grew it was never wasted!
~ Kevin


----------



## KurtActual

Do we start spit balling motor options now? 
Honda 2.3 @ 29.5#
Suzuki 2.5 @ 29#
Mercury 2.5 @ 41#

Not sure the small differences between these. Does anyone know which allow internal and/or external tanks? The Suzuki says it can only run 35 min at WOT. Do guys that run these just run them dry, then refuel when needed?


----------



## Wetwork

S


texasag07 said:


> That would be great.


Sorry bud, working nights and have been more tired than usual. I keep the Skanu at my dads shop, planning on going tomorrow to get your measurements.


----------



## wardicus

Just thought I get in on this thread .


----------



## Wetwork

texasag07 said:


> Anyone know how wide the original design was at the stern? I heard 40” beam max but figure the stern is in the 24-30” range.


terrible job getting a picture but it is right at 28" across the stern.


----------



## KurtActual

Kevin said 23% more surface area... I wonder how much wider the roto stern will be?


----------



## fyr4efect

East Cape said:


> More like a hybrid paddle-board...still cool as all have a purpose or place. We hope to have one too and proud to call it the SKANU!



Kevin, are you going to offer Common carrier shipping for the Skanu? I live in AZ and would love to have one of these.


----------



## fpjeepy

KurtActual said:


> Anyone see the Ascend 133x at Bass Pro? Looks like an attempt at a Solo Skanu


Wow, that looks pretty similar. I hope that doesn't mess up the success of the Skanu.


----------



## texasag07

Wetwork said:


> terrible job getting a picture but it is right at 28" across the stern.


Much appreciated!


----------



## kbanashek

fpjeepy said:


> Wow, that looks pretty similar. I hope that doesn't mess up the success of the Skanu.


The Ascend doesn't have a transom, so you're limited in range on account of being tied to an electric.


----------



## S.C.

fpjeepy said:


> Wow, that looks pretty similar. I hope that doesn't mess up the success of the Skanu.


Doubt it will, but this fits what I’m trying to do. Super heavy tho.


----------



## KurtActual

Sure wish Suzuki made the 2.5 in the same white color they offer the 6 in.
I'm thinking a seafoam Skanu with a white Suzuki would look beautiful. Throw on some teak SeaDek...


----------



## fjmaverick

Even the Xcalibur had more teaser pics than this


----------



## Gerard Starks

East Cape said...... We plan to release info/ordering end of this month... (April)
Worse case first part of next month. A lot of moving parts on the backend right now. Proud to say SKANU will be made in the USA!
Are you still on track for this release timing....... inquiring minds would like to know?!!!


----------



## TX_Brad

Wow, Kevin is an absolute genius. The amount of times people can inquire and talk about the Skanu release, asking the same questions over and over. And it’s not even here yet. Marketing brilliance


----------



## KurtActual

It doesn’t have anything to do with marketing. It has everything to do with having a completely unique design that fits a specific need of multiple people.


----------



## jay.bush1434

KurtActual said:


> It doesn’t have anything to do with marketing. It has everything to do with having a completely unique design that fits a specific need of multiple people.


Kevin is really good at marketing. Much like everyone else, the virus stuff has likely delayed it some. My boat build slipped so I'd bet the Skanu slipped. I still want one.


----------



## trekker

This thing looks like a kayak with freeboard added. Ive fished a few 12' boats. Not cool. Wait and buy used as they will be available at a nice discount.


----------



## Wetwork

trekker said:


> This thing looks like a kayak with freeboard added. Ive fished a few 12' boats. Not cool. Wait and buy used as they will be available at a nice discount.


East Cape specifically states that it is a paddlecraft and not a boat, so you are right. It is a niche watercraft and not for everyone. I much prefer mine over a kayak though. Much more stable, storage, the ability to pole it. I wont be selling mine anytime soon, in fact, I will be buying another one when the rotomolded version comes out.


----------



## KurtActual

jay.bush1434 said:


> Kevin is really good at marketing. Much like everyone else, the virus stuff has likely delayed it some. My boat build slipped so I'd bet the Skanu slipped. I still want one.


I’m still of the opinion that Kevin has done very little marketing for the Skanu. He’s posted no teasers or hype videos on here to drum up interest. The foaming at the mouth by those of us wanting more info is purely based on a boat that fits the niche we want to cover. 
If you were to go look at the marketing around the Vibe Kayaks Shearwater 125 release, there were months of pictures and videos from bro staff members. The preorders for that kayak were open 5+ months before delivery.
That’s why I think this isn’t genius marketing, but genius boat design.


----------



## TX_Brad

KurtActual said:


> I’m still of the opinion that Kevin has done very little marketing for the Skanu. He’s posted no teasers or hype videos on here to drum up interest. The foaming at the mouth by those of us wanting more info is purely based on a boat that fits the niche we want to cover.
> If you were to go look at the marketing around the Vibe Kayaks Shearwater 125 release, there were months of pictures and videos from bro staff members. The preorders for that kayak were open 5+ months before delivery.
> That’s why I think this isn’t genius marketing, but genius boat design.


Maybe my sarcasm wasn't strong enough earlier, my apologies and I'll try harder next time. My statement was meant to be that he doesn't need to do the marketing, because everyone else is doing it for him. Which is what makes it genius. That people can ask the same questions over and over again, and just when I think it's settled down, someone else asks again, when it appears very clear the method for which information is going to be released.


----------



## jay.bush1434

TX_Brad said:


> Maybe my sarcasm wasn't strong enough earlier, my apologies and I'll try harder next time. My statement was meant to be that he doesn't need to do the marketing, because everyone else is doing it for him. Which is what makes it genius. That people can ask the same questions over and over again, and just when I think it's settled down, someone else asks again, when it appears very clear the method for which information is going to be released.


Actually, a lot like how they advertise their boats, they don't. At least not in the traditional sense of advertising. They do have an active social media presence as well as a very active owner's forum on FB. The rest is all word of mouth. They also have a large number of repeat customers and a solid 8 month back log
Back to the real topic at hand, I talked with Kevin the other day about my boat and I brought up the Skanu. There are some delays stemming from the virus shutdown on the vendor side. He was pretty tight lipped about more details that I pressed him for but did say that it is a top priority to get it released as soon as they can. I'm going to be trying out @Wetwork's glasss Skanu this week if we can coordinate our work schedules since we are both on nights right now. I'm 99% going to order one.


----------



## KurtActual

@jay.bush1434 be sure to get some pics!


----------



## HPXFLY

has anyone gotten an email from east cape yet regarding the skanu ?


----------



## East Cape

HPXFLY said:


> has anyone gotten an email from east cape yet regarding the skanu ?



Nobody has gotten one yet. Once our website is done we will send.


----------



## KurtActual

Hard to believe that the vessel pictured is 28” at the stern. Looks so much wider.

Maybe the guys on it are small?


----------



## Josiah Harper

Is there a consensus on max hp for this thing?


----------



## Rooster

Can't believe there are 22 pages on this thread... All you guys that end up buying them PLEASE don't have them all over littering up the ramp while you load your crap into them - kayakers are only permitted to do that...


----------



## formerWAflyfisher

Dude if I buy one. I am going hand load ea price of gear individually from my truck to the skanu while parked at the ramp diagonally!!!! This is a boat/kayak/canoe hybrid so it can take three times as long.


----------



## BlakeW

KurtActual said:


> Hard to believe that the vessel pictured is 28” at the stern. Looks so much wider.
> 
> Maybe the guys on it are small?


Could be the redesigned version?

Anyone know if the roto version is coming out with this release?


----------



## TX_Brad

BlakeW said:


> Could be the redesigned version?
> 
> Anyone know if the roto version is coming out with this release?


1. Likely
2. Yes


----------



## KurtActual

Weekly update that I am still ready to buy. Ha


----------



## Kon Rein

Do you guys think this will be available for purchase within the next month? I've been holding off on getting a Jonny boat or Gheenoe. I don't want to get too deep into the summer.


----------



## S.C.

We can never get a clear answer and it keeps getting pushed back.....and this is just for the announcement and details on what this thing looks like. When you can actually get your paws on it? ....I can't imagine it would be in the next few months.


----------



## HPXFLY

yea Im in the same situation. Trying to hold out for this thing, but not waiting until the fall to get my hand on one.


----------



## KurtActual

Only @East Cape knows these answers.

I plan on wade fishing all summer if I have to.


----------



## Scott

Thread started in February 18’. I wouldn’t hold your breath waiting.


----------



## KurtActual

Scott said:


> Thread started in February 18’. I wouldn’t hold your breath waiting.


To be fair, they made a bunch of the fiberglass model between then and now. I think the rotomold leak is really only 6 months old. Considering COVID19 hit us about the same time... delays should be accepted.


----------



## jay.bush1434

My guess is the virus cost them a good two months. Add in the design changes needed when taking a fiberglass hull and converting to a rotomolded plastic hull, and then tooling time for the mold, I’d say they deserve a little pass on that. They are still super busy building skiffs too. My new skiff is delayed 6 weeks so it’s easy to see some delay in the SKANU.


----------



## Gerard Starks

Kurt and Jay both made good and reasonable observations. Still, if this is the case it would seem prudent on East Cape’s behalf to have laid out the very same comments. The last we heard from them was ..... just buttoning up the website before the release. Perhaps that is still the case.


----------



## Scott

Roto


KurtActual said:


> To be fair, they made a bunch of the fiberglass model between then and now. I think the rotomold leak is really only 6 months old. Considering COVID19 hit us about the same time... delays should be accepted.


 The roto thread started last year this time.


----------



## KurtActual

Scott said:


> Roto
> 
> The roto thread started last year this time.


Not in this thread. SC mentioned it in December. The video of Kevin slipping and talking about it is 10 months old, but not shared here until I posted it in January.

Care to share where it was discussed before then?


----------



## KurtActual

Weekly post. Facebook messaged ECC, but no response.


----------



## Gerard Starks

Instagram reply.... “Trying to finish by the end of next week” Alrighty then!


----------



## S.C.

Lol finish what tho? Website? New skanu design? Production of the first batch? Some sort of press release?


----------



## KurtActual

KurtActual said:


> Weekly post. Facebook messaged ECC, but no response.


Do you know what the definition of insanity is?


----------



## Gerard Starks

While we wait....... thanks to another builder I learned a lot about the potential of roto molding!









 (if you can get past the yodeling!)


----------



## East Cape

Press-release is almost done. Content for website is done. Images and renderings showing them rigged in different styles done. Loading Shopping cart is next and then we launch website/ordering. Hoping for over the weekend or worse case next week. If your one of the many that signed up erly we will send you info first as promised. Ready to get the party started...
#doyouskanu


----------



## JC Designs

East Cape said:


> Press-release is almost done. Content for website is done. Images and renderings showing them rigged in different styles done. Loading Shopping cart is next and then we launch website/ordering. Hoping for over the weekend or worse case next week. If your one of the many that signed up erly we will send you info first as promised. Ready to get the party started...
> #doyouskanu


I don’t skanu, but am looking forward to the release! If price point is on par with the others I feel you certainly have a superior product!


----------



## S.C.

East Cape said:


> Press-release is almost done. Content for website is done. Images and renderings showing them rigged in different styles done. Loading Shopping cart is next and then we launch website/ordering. Hoping for over the weekend or worse case next week. If your one of the many that signed up erly we will send you info first as promised. Ready to get the party started...
> #doyouskanu


You the man, thanks for keeping us updated. You know how we get over here...


----------



## jay.bush1434

I'll be at East Cape next week. Hopefully I can see the new one for myself. I'd sure like to bring one home with me when I get my new skiff.

PS- I didn't get a chance to try out @Wetwork 's fiberglass SKANU. Both of us are working a lot of hours at our plants and the weather has sucked the few days we have been off.


----------



## el9surf

Can you get a new 2.0 version SKANU in fiberglass? Some of us here don't want a rotomolded boat.


----------



## Gerard Starks

Gerard Starks said:


> Just to be clear, does the advent of the roto Skanu mean the death of the earlier composite
> model?


----------



## Gerard Starks

East Cape answered.... yes


----------



## Tomas

I was at East Cape yesterday and Kevin shared some very cool intel on the new Skanu. I was able to see some pictures and drawings and looks awesome!


----------



## David Outdoors

Tomas said:


> I was at East Cape yesterday and Kevin shared some very cool intel on the new Skanu. I was able to see some pictures and drawings and looks awesome!


Did he say when the pictures would be shown to the public?


----------



## David Outdoors

did he say what day he would show pics of skanu


----------



## permitchaser

24 pages about a surfboard with an electric motor. Must be quarantine


----------



## TX_Brad

David Outdoors said:


> Did he say when the pictures would be shown to the public?


Release is next weekend.


----------



## trekker

Gerard Starks said:


> While we wait....... thanks to another builder I learned a lot about the potential of roto molding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if you can get past the yodeling!)


Those Hog Island skiffs are tough, but crazy heavy. Like pulling a freight car through the shallows.


----------



## David Outdoors

Skanu has posted a Public group on there facebook page to update us i believe just letting everyone know!


----------



## Gerard Starks

SKANUYes. We finally show the world this coming weekend the "Twelve Four"

Image from Instagram. Remark from FB group page....


----------



## First Light

and . . . . . . . . . ?


----------



## East Cape

First Light said:


> and . . . . . . . . . ?



and...?


----------



## tx8er

First Light said:


> and . . . . . . . . . ?


They say “ this weekend “. Patience brother.


----------



## TX_Brad

tx8er said:


> They say “ this weekend “. Patience brother.


All I can say is, everyone of you/us better have a copy of your order receipt when they do come out with as little patience as everyone has.


----------



## East Cape

I'm sure some will see no merit in what we came up with...
However, I feel it's some of our best design work yet as it took years to come up with it as it blends all forms of crafts into one. Excited to share with all of you! Choices are good and here's to another.
Cheers!
~ Kevin


----------



## JC Designs

@East Cape, while I have no intentions of owning a Skanu I do think it’s gonna be a great little vessel for those that do!


----------



## fyr4efect

East Cape said:


> I'm sure some will see no merit in what we came up with...
> However, I feel it's some of our best design work yet as it took years to come up with it as it blends all forms of crafts into one. Excited to share with all of you! Choices are good and here's to another.
> Cheers!
> ~ Kevin


Will you guys be offering shipping to us out of state yakers?


----------



## East Cape

fyr4efect said:


> Will you guys be offering shipping to us out of state yakers?



Yes. Direct shipping will be offered as well as pick up locations around the country.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I saw all of the drawings yesterday. Can't say much more out of respect for Kevin and the folks working so hard on this thing but I can tell you that there is nothing like it on the market. I think more thought and practical fishing experience went into the design and layout than a lot of skiffs on the market. It is bad to the bone.


----------



## Basschump

I fish the middle TX coast from bay boats to kayaks but have always been fascinated by microskiffs. I still don't have a great understanding why micro's don't play a bigger role in the mid-coast. They seem custom fit for the miles of accessible shallow flats, shorelines and lakes that offer prime habitat, particularly for reds down here. 

I've been pondering about some sort of craft that would be custom fit to this environment and bumped into this thread today. Without a doubt this boat would be a perfect match. The ability to gave extended range would be a game changer.

One of the biggest bummers in Texas is lack of choices for affordable microskiffs. I see gheenoes and other assorted boats from time to time, but we don't have dealers here. 

Very excited to see how this boat pans out. 

BPC


----------



## East Cape

Here. We. Come.
Been a long time coming. After we go live I'd be more than happy to explain our thoughts on the design/function? We launch this weekend!

#doyouskanu


----------



## Gerard Starks

Weekend's here! Bring it On!


----------



## JC Designs

Man, I hope you all have a clean towel handy to clean yourselves with when @East Cape does “bare all” for ya! Kevin, I’m sure it’s gonna be an awesome craft for it’s intended use!


----------



## mooker82

After preorder how long before production and pickup begins?


----------



## TX_Brad

Got my pre-order email. If you signed up check your email.


----------



## SymmFish

Email received


----------



## MatthewAbbott

TX_Brad said:


> Got my pre-order email. If you signed up check your email.


now to wait for the order form. Lol


----------



## East Cape

Sending them out over the weekend. you all are good! website goes live this weekend too with reg pricing. tired after a long day


----------



## KurtActual

I’ll be honest, it’s not what I expected.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

KurtActual said:


> I’ll be honest, it’s not what I expected.


care to elaborate.


----------



## Kon Rein

I was hoping they would stick to the original price point.


----------



## S.C.

Definitely looks interesting with the changes they made. The weight is an issue for me. Side scuppers I’ve never seen before.


----------



## East Cape

Kon Rein said:


> I was hoping they would stick to the original price point.


If we went overseas the price point of $1k would be possible. However, you lose all IP and ability of QC etc. Staying in the USA makes the ability to control the quality possible, protect the design, and lastly no issues on shipping/tariffs. 
The added cost seems worthwhile. Still nothing like it for its price point and it offers so much!


----------



## East Cape

S.C. said:


> Definitely looks interesting with the changes they made. The weight is an issue for me. Side scuppers I’ve never seen before.


Side scuppers have been on boats but now it's new for paddle crafts. We went for durability. The fear of using a thinner wall HDPE to save money and have them crack or puncture was also a concern.IMHO it's still lightweight! The HDPE front and rear deck hatches are the added weight killer but what they offer in function is far worth it!


----------



## S.C.

East Cape said:


> Side scuppers si not new to boats but now its new for paddle crafts. We went for durability. The fear of using a thinner wall HDPE to save money and have them crack or puncture was also a concern.IMHO it's still lightweight! The HDPE front and rear deck hatches are the added weight killer but what they offer in function is far worth it!


Weight is manageable for sure. Just need to figure out what cart I will be able to use or use those wheels you had on the composite version if that would be an option. Love the fact that there is storage. Front storage perfect for battery box for trolling motor.


----------



## East Cape

S.C. said:


> Weight is manageable for sure. Just need to figure out what cart I will be able to use or use those wheels you had on the composite version if that would be an option. Love the fact that there is storage. Front storage perfect for battery box for trolling motor.


The RailBlaza wheels will for sure work on this and same with most yak carts...


----------



## Gerard Starks

Any way to cap that open bow storage?


----------



## S.C.

So many questions....
The front and rear decks look much lower than the decks in composite. 
Where the decks in the composite looked like good spots to sit, these appearing not as high don’t. Do you think we will need to add seating?

Will we be outfitting these ourselves or will you have options to choose from (outboards, TM’s, grab handles, track systems). Any relationships with any venders to get discounts?

Really want to see real life photos, are there any of these things in existence yet?

Thanks!!


----------



## East Cape

Gerard Starks said:


> Any way to cap that open bow storage?



Yes. For sure...two ways to do it.


----------



## Gerard Starks

Photos, videos coming soon? Surely it’s been float tested.....


----------



## East Cape

Gerard Starks said:


> Photos, videos coming soon? Surely it’s been float tested.....


Mold being made. Plenty of pics, vids etc coming showing the progress as we will do it on social media. The platform has already been proven with the first SKANU as that was under a proto-type platform.


----------



## KurtActual

MatthewAbbott said:


> care to elaborate.


To be really honest, I was hoping the interior would be much more similar to the glass model.
The roto version looks like there is not much depth difference between the HPDE hatch/decks and the floor. Where do you sit? Where do your feet/legs go? Where do I put my gas tank, tackle crate, cooler, etc?

Absolutely love the hull shape, but really not sold on the interior... yet.


----------



## First Light

MatthewAbbott said:


> I agree.
> 
> And at 130 lbs... Idk...


I looked on their website and didn't see anything. Where are you all seeing pictures of this?


----------



## S.C.

KurtActual said:


> To be really honest, I was hoping the interior would be much more similar to the glass model.
> The roto version looks like there is not much depth difference between the HPDE hatch/decks and the floor. Where do you sit? Where do your feet/legs go? Where do I put my gas tank, tackle crate, cooler, etc?
> 
> Absolutely love the hull shape, but really not sold on the interior... yet.


Agree pretty much on all accounts. I do like the hatch storage, but will really miss that space in front of the transom. Not to mention the pod seems like it was higher on the composite. Waiting for confirmation that the rear platform is the same height as the pod on the composite because I cant imagine they would decrease the height. I hope its just how its depicted on the computer rendering/drawing. Kinda bummed with the weight, but that was only cause it was stated early on to be around 80 so I set my expectations at that. I would prefer a rock solid boat and not something as thin as my native ultimate and thats the trade off i suppose.

With all that said, its still gonna be the best out there.


----------



## S.C.

First Light said:


> I looked on their website and didn't see anything. Where are you all seeing pictures of this?


If you signed up early on via email, you received an email last night with more info and drawings/renderings of it.


----------



## TX_Brad

First Light said:


> I looked on their website and didn't see anything. Where are you all seeing pictures of this?


You had to sign up for pre-order access. It came in an email yesterday.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

KurtActual said:


> To be really honest, I was hoping the interior would be much more similar to the glass model.
> The roto version looks like there is not much depth difference between the HPDE hatch/decks and the floor. Where do you sit? Where do your feet/legs go? Where do I put my gas tank, tackle crate, cooler, etc?
> 
> Absolutely love the hull shape, but really not sold on the interior... yet.


I agree. 

And at 130 lbs... Idk...


----------



## First Light

Ah ok, thanks. I did not sign up early, so will just wait to look. 



S.C. said:


> If you signed up early on via email, you received an email last night with more info and drawings/renderings of it.


----------



## KurtActual

S.C. said:


> Agree pretty much on all accounts. I do like the hatch storage, but will really miss that space in front of the transom. Not to mention the pod seems like it was higher on the composite. Waiting for confirmation that the rear platform is the same height as the pod on the composite because I cant imagine they would decrease the height. I hope its just how its depicted on the computer rendering/drawing. Kinda bummed with the weight, but that was only cause it was stated early on to be around 80 so I set my expectations at that. I would prefer a rock solid boat and not something as thin as my native ultimate and thats the trade off i suppose.
> 
> With all that said, its still gonna be the best out there.


I think the floor is raised, and that is what makes the rear pod look lower. I'd bet its the same height, you've just lost floor depth. Looks like however deep the front hatch is would be the depth lost overall.

I fell in love with the freeboard and inner depth of the fiberglass model.


----------



## First Light

Doesn't the Solo weigh +/- 150 lbs?



MatthewAbbott said:


> I agree.
> 
> And at 130 lbs... Idk...


----------



## David Outdoors

skanu has said they will send the order forms real soon its going to be a 250 dollar deposit, they are working hard should be expecting skanu around October.


----------



## Scott

October!!! Heads will explode waiting.


----------



## David Outdoors

Scott said:


> October!!! Heads will explode waiting.


Remember its a new product and American made also the whole covid thing don't help.


----------



## First Light

Patience grasshopper . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## MatthewAbbott

First Light said:


> Doesn't the Solo weigh +/- 150 lbs?


Don’t know. Not a fan of the solo but there are plenty of “comparable” sized kayaks/canoes that come in way less than this.
@130lbs it’s pushing the weight limit of what I’m looking for. While it doesn’t seem like a lot. 30-50lbs makes a big difference when loading, unloading, portaging, etc.

Although, the extra pounds may help the ol girl be a little more stable. It’s not a deal breaker from me but it does take it from a for sure buy to a I need to “weigh” my options.


Edit: I should add; there is about a 10% chance I’ll put an outboard on this. Only reason I would is I have a 5hp around that doesn’t get used for anything but that’s not what I’m looking for or wanting. I may stick a tm on it for easier canal fishing but maybe not.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I don't think the drawings posted really give a good perspective and feel for what it will really look like. I have a pretty good idea of what it really will look like because I was able to see so many drawings and different angles. There are molded in features like rod storage that leaves your up to 10' fly rod flush to the deck, drain gutters along the cockpits, drink holders etc so you you and your gear aren't constantly sitting in a puddle of water. Regarding the weight, it's not that out of line with other large platform high end paddle craft. Look at the Hobie Pro Angler 12, 105 hull weight, 128 lbs rigged. No lightweight car topper for sure but stiffness and durability comes at a cost, and that cost is weight. Incidentally, a Pro Angler 12 is $3,700.


----------



## Rbrt

so, saw the email first thing this morning.... then this afternoon, logged in to place my order and now the price is 2100..not 1500.... damn it! Congratulations to you first 200... 
I feel the same concerns that you guys are talking about, as far as new layout... looks different for sure..but I also wanted to ask about any customization available and I guess I took too long.. think long think wrong..


----------



## KurtActual

@Rbrt I think @East Cape said the order form will show standard price.


----------



## KurtActual

jay.bush1434 said:


> I don't think the drawings posted really give a good perspective and feel for what it will really look like. I have a pretty good idea of what it really will look like because I was able to see so many drawings and different angles. There are molded in features like rod storage that leaves your up to 10' fly rod flush to the deck, drain gutters along the cockpits, drink holders etc so you you and your gear aren't constantly sitting in a puddle of water. Regarding the weight, it's not that out of line with other large platform high end paddle craft. Look at the Hobie Pro Angler 12, 105 hull weight, 128 lbs rigged. No lightweight car topper for sure but stiffness and durability comes at a cost, and that cost is weight. Incidentally, a Pro Angler 12 is $3,700.


Not really a fair comparison. The Hobie comes with all sorts of rail systems, organizing tools, and a rudder and skeg system with all rigging included. 
Also, in that $3700 price is an industry leading propulsion system.
I do agree that the weight is within reason of such a large craft.


----------



## waterbug

I tried to order as well. The price was $2,100 and there was no option of paying a deposit.


----------



## Kon Rein

What is the regular price going to be after preorder? I'm still on the fence. I thought we were going to see an actual rotomold Skanu.


----------



## Josiah Harper

Agreed....the overall cockpit design is pretty disappointing. Was going to pre-order but the loss of the inner depth compared to the original is a deal breaker


----------



## Gerard Starks

Rbrt said:


> so, saw the email first thing this morning.... then this afternoon, logged in to place my order and now the price is 2100..not 1500.... damn it! Congratulations to you first 200...
> 
> Logged in???? Logged in to what? I received the preorder form via email and the price was stated as $1500. No login involved...... please clarify.


Update: Okay, I’m seeing the login and continue shopping links on Skanu.com.
The discounted pricing applies to those who registered early as in the 
first 200 mentioned above.


----------



## jay.bush1434

KurtActual said:


> Not really a fair comparison. The Hobie comes with all sorts of rail systems, organizing tools, and a rudder and skeg system with all rigging included.
> Also, in that $3700 price is an industry leading propulsion system.
> I do agree that the weight is within reason of such a large craft.


It's a closer comparison than you might initially think. While the Pro Angler has a Mirage drive, rudder, and a big comfy seat, it also isn't beefed up to handle the stress from a 3hp outboard motor. Both have built in rod holders, both have built in drink holders, and both have lots of dry storage space among other similarities. Ultimately they are very different though. One is a pedal driven kayak and the other is a hybrid SUP/ultra micro skiff that you can put gas or electric power on. My choice to compare the Skanu to the Pro Angler is based on functionality, size and top quality innovation as there is nothing else like the Skanu on the market. It is itself, an industry leading product.


----------



## JonathanD

Very interested, but its hard to pull the trigger without seing it wet with a person or two in it. Sitting, fishing, poling, and cooler pics are needed.

I have a Jackson Big Rig and at 95lbs it is about the biggest thing I want to car top. The poling ability as well as noise on the water is what would pull me in to the Skanu. Big Rig is not efficient to pole, loud in a chop, and is lower to the water. Also can't imagine a day on the water poling/ paddling without a backrest.


----------



## Beach Snook

KurtActual said:


> To be really honest, I was hoping the interior would be much more similar to the glass model.
> The roto version looks like there is not much depth difference between the HPDE hatch/decks and the floor. Where do you sit? Where do your feet/legs go? Where do I put my gas tank, tackle crate, cooler, etc?
> 
> Absolutely love the hull shape, but really not sold on the interior... yet.


----------



## Beach Snook

I’m kind of bummed. I was hoping the roto would look like the glass version. That’s what got so many of us excited. It was the look of it. The raised closed deck, the depth, the open feel of it. It looked like a “pocket” skiff. The drawings and other pics look more like a high end kayak. I can live with the extra weight, the price increase, even the molds not being ready until October. But the look of a skiff is gone. It does not look like the same boat to me.


----------



## Scott

skanu.com looks the same this weekend as it did a month ago. I thought there was going To be a big reveal this weekend? FB about the same, I refuse to do the IG thing.


----------



## trekker

Idk. I had a 12' boat. It sucked.


----------



## S.C.

Scott said:


> skanu.com looks the same this weekend as it did a month ago. I thought there was going To be a big reveal this weekend? FB about the same, I refuse to do the IG thing.


Waiting for some more info on this as well before I make a decision, but with no actual skanu made, not much to show and no real numbers (speed with a TM and 3hp) to give. Been waiting on this for over a year as I was ready to buy composite last September.


----------



## S.C.

Web site is up. Anyone pre-ordering this bad boy?


----------



## Kon Rein

Scott said:


> skanu.com looks the same this weekend as it did a month ago. I thought there was going To be a big reveal this weekend? FB about the same, I refuse to do the IG thing.



Skanu.com is live now.


----------



## SymmFish

S.C. said:


> Web site is up. Anyone pre-ordering this bad boy?


I am going to send in my deposit tomorrow morning.


----------



## JonathanD

I am in, I have a few slipped disks and last time I got stuck on my kayak in the wind I was hurting bad. Not sure if I will go 2.5hp gas or trolling motor, but I will be poling the majority of the time. Mostly solo trips but plenty with my 2yo son.


----------



## JonathanD

The Tohatsu 2.5 and 3.5 weigh the same at 41lbs. Is the 3hp a weight or speed thing?


----------



## Scott

JonathanD said:


> The Tohatsu 2.5 and 3.5 weigh the same at 41lbs. Is the 3hp a weight or speed thing?


probably a Coast Guard calc.


----------



## Scott

Kon Rein said:


> Skanu.com is live now.


web site looks nice. I’ll wait till they’re in production and do a wet test before a purchase. With 2 boats, 2 kayaks, & 2 SUPs, I got plenary of things that float.


----------



## 994

Wait, all this for some sketches? A rounded floor, 130#, where’s the dry storage? Seat? You can draw all the trolling motors and push poles you want but let’s see some real shit.


----------



## East Cape

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Wait, all this for some sketches? A rounded floor, 130#, where’s the dry storage? Seat? You can draw all the trolling motors and push poles you want but let’s see some real shit.



It's clear your either "hating" on the product or you may have missed the seating options, storage we show, etc.
Once the mold is done we will show you and others plenty. 
Laslty, its lighter than most all hybrid paddle crafts and equal or lighter than paddle-fishing crafts when rigged for fishing.


----------



## 994

East Cape said:


> It's clear your either "hating" on the product or you may have missed the seating options, storage we show, etc.
> Once the mold is done we will show you and others plenty.
> Laslty, its lighter than most all hybrid paddle crafts and equal or lighter than paddle-fishing crafts when rigged for fishing.


Hey Kevin. Can you maybe post some pictures here as all I can see are rough sketches on the website.


----------



## East Cape

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Hey Kevin. Can you maybe post some pictures here as all I can see are rough sketches on the website.


Go to the cart and scroll down and you will see color CAD. We have plenty coming to the site over the coming weeks and also designing a custom trailer with Ram-Lin that wont look like a craft on top of nickels like some of the other paddle craft trailers we see.


----------



## Gerard Starks

East Cape, Thanks for appropriately responding to the previous vent. In kinder terms it would, IMO,
greatly advance the cause if you could get the specs out quite before the mold build with regard to
the most obvious change on the minds of many here and elsewhere (FB)... the deck changes! I’m
guessing the changes seen are partly a result of the roto construction constraints. The illustrations
seem to come up short on really defining the deck space.


----------



## East Cape

As we get closer we will. The front deck is bigger and taller from outside of water up.
We chose the front deck lower for a reason but it is plenty high and the back deck is also higher than the prototype too. What specs would you care to see? We give length, width, weight, capacity, etc.
I feel we gave plenty IMHO. And we list a bunch of features from the side scupper to built-in rod holders at any length. However, I'm here to help.


----------



## 994

East Cape said:


> Go to the cart and scroll down and you will see color CAD. We have plenty coming to the site over the coming weeks and also designing a custom trailer with Ram-Lin that wont look like a craft on top of nickels like some of the other paddle craft trailers we see.


That sounds great. A small ramlin for ditch dropping would be a great addition. Nice to see made in USA too.


----------



## Gerard Starks

The deck height measurements fore and aft and their relation to the gunwales. Thanks
P.S. Really difficult (for me) to clearly see how the forward deck space marries up to the storage bulkhead.....


----------



## David Outdoors

I think Its going to be better than we expected


----------



## Gerard Starks

As I view the CAD drawing above the forward deck/storage hatch looks so low that if, as the
website script mentions, your buddy sits there facing you his knees will be on his chest! Help me see this differently.


----------



## David Outdoors

More pics maybe will help


----------



## Gerard Starks

Thanks David but you tell me, does that not 'look' like you'd be sitting 4 or 5 inches off the bottom of the deck.??? No doesn't help much sorry.


----------



## David Outdoors

Gerard Starks said:


> Thanks David but you tell me, does that not 'look' like you'd be sitting 4 or 5 inches off the bottom of the deck.??? No doesn't help much sorry.


Yea it doesn't but remember its not real thing and the skanu 2.0 is based of skanu 1.0 so we have to take there word for it that its taller than it seems


----------



## Gerard Starks

If that's the case the CAD drawing is all but useless! I'll take the tru specs please.... when they become available.


----------



## East Cape

Gerard Starks said:


> If that's the case the CAD drawing is all but useless! I'll take the tru specs please.... when they become available.



Drop-in front bench that's removable for the front. And it will be able to be adjusted. It's one of many options for after-market products coming. Trust me guys this will work in many different places and things.


----------



## Gerard Starks

Thanks East Cape. In this early phase of ‘show and tell’ there’s more tell than show....... Patience I’ll wait for
more show then. Drop in bench leave access to the hatch?


----------



## waterbug

Well, some may say I'm foolish but I "took the plunge" and submitted my Pre-Production Order yesterday. Based on what Kevin and East Cape have produced in the past and what Kevin has shared about the Skanu and the development plans- I had to try one.


----------



## East Cape

Gerard Starks said:


> Thanks East Cape. In this early phase of ‘show and tell’ there’s more tell than show....... Patience I’ll wait for
> more show then. Drop in bench leave access to the hatch?



Other basic "instant" seating options can be a casting platform on the front deck, cooler, as well. The front hatch will open with all these attached including the bench across. Also know you can do a swivel chair on a post too. The HDPE front decks allow you tap into them. A lot of ways to do things on the SKANU...


----------



## mooker82

I like it. I just sent my order form this morning.


----------



## Garret

Just sent my order form in this morning too.


----------



## David Outdoors

i Liked it so much i order both colors!


----------



## S.C.

Order submitted. Casting platform on the front, bench seat on the back. Prob gonna need a trailer for this thing tho, oh well. My son will have plenty of room on this thing.


----------



## HPXFLY

Yea Im in for one too. Really hoping it comes in a slight bit lighter so I can drag it over and into some areas Ive been locked out of. Going to be a long wait.


----------



## East Cape

HPXFLY said:


> Yea Im in for one too. Really hoping it comes in a slight bit lighter so I can drag it over and into some areas Ive been locked out of. Going to be a long wait.



One of the prototypes we use for static was 197lbs in unit weight and i could still lift/drag it around. I did need a buddy to car top it on my YukonXL...
At 130lbs estimated this is light in the grand scheme compared to others we are being compared with. Average fishing yak loaded ready to go is 130-40lbs as this was done at national kayak event and many were surprised at the weight as many thought the weight would be less...
SKANU has a lot of things built-in or for you to mount instead of a bunch of after-market stuff. Main thing I'm happy with is the fact mold and unit itself is made here. Also, the hinges and decks are too. Then we followed up with CastAway Customs on the Seadek for the tops of them.


----------



## tx8er

East Cape said:


> One of the prototypes we use for static was 197lbs in unit weight and i could still lift/drag it around. I did need a buddy to car top it on my YukonXL...
> At 130lbs estimated this is light in the grand scheme compared to others we are being compared with. Average fishing yak loaded ready to go is 130-40lbs as this was done at national kayak event and many were surprised at the weight as many thought the weight would be less...
> SKANU has a lot of things built-in or for you to mount instead of a bunch of after-market stuff. Main thing I'm happy with is the fact mold and unit itself is made here. Also, the hinges and decks are too. Then we followed up with CastAway Customs on the Seadek for the tops of them.


Will there be a choice of colors on the Seadek? Black gets awfully hot.


----------



## HPXFLY

East Cape said:


> One of the prototypes we use for static was 197lbs in unit weight and i could still lift/drag it around. I did need a buddy to car top it on my YukonXL...
> At 130lbs estimated this is light in the grand scheme compared to others we are being compared with. Average fishing yak loaded ready to go is 130-40lbs as this was done at national kayak event and many were surprised at the weight as many thought the weight would be less...
> SKANU has a lot of things built-in or for you to mount instead of a bunch of after-market stuff. Main thing I'm happy with is the fact mold and unit itself is made here. Also, the hinges and decks are too. Then we followed up with CastAway Customs on the Seadek for the tops of them.


Yea my plan for it is probably different than some, motor and a pushpole only. I for one am excited about the design and storage especially being able to stuff away safety gear out of the way.. Rotomolded means its easy to patch and dragging it into impoundments is no big deal, scratches and scrapes are welcome.

Also big props for keeping it MADE IN THE USA !!!!


----------



## East Cape

tx8er said:


> Will there be a choice of colors on the Seadek? Black gets awfully hot.


Black Seadek does not get hot. However, if you want a personal color/kit done for the SKANU Castaway Customs will offer it outside of the supplied Seadek we include.


----------



## S.C.

Had black Seadeck on a Malibu Xfactor, wasnt an issue.


----------



## tx8er

East Cape said:


> Black Seadek does not get hot. However, if you want a personal color/kit done for the SKANU Castaway Customs will offer it outside of the supplied Seadek we include.


Thank you


----------



## LowHydrogen

David Outdoors said:


> Yea it doesn't but remember its not real thing and the skanu 2.0 is based of skanu 1.0 so we have to take there word for it that its taller than it seems


 I'm still running SKANU Vista.


So is this thing plastic or glass, or both? I followed along back at the beginning of 2018 and read the last couple pages and now I'm confused.


----------



## TravHale

Max power is 3hp, right? What should be expected in regard to cruising speed with a 3hp outboard?


----------



## David Outdoors

LowHydrogen said:


> I'm still running SKANU Vista.
> 
> 
> So is this thing plastic or glass, or both? I followed along back at the beginning of 2018 and read the last couple pages and now I'm confused.


its now rotomolded like kayak plastic...the website is live go check it out


----------



## David Outdoors

TravHale said:


> Max power is 3hp, right? What should be expected in regard to cruising speed with a 3hp outboard?


10mph what they said


----------



## fjmaverick

I like the updated website


----------



## PHKMAN

My pre-order is in. Wasn’t crazy about the color options at first, but the low-vis tan gives you the versatility to duck hunt with this, which is nice. Overall, the form looks awesome and making it roto-molded is a great design choice. @East Cape keep up the great work!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

PHKMAN said:


> My pre-order is in. Wasn’t crazy about the color options at first, but the low-vis tan gives you the versatility to duck hunt with this, which is nice. @East Cape keep up the great work!


Are y’all ordering it through the website or the email order form? If you are ordering it on the website is the pre-order pricing shown after you order? I only see the full price.


----------



## David Outdoors

MatthewAbbott said:


> Are y’all ordering it through the website or the email order form? If you are ordering it on the website is the pre-order pricing shown after you order? I only see the full price.


i emailed kevin he told me to place order on the website and if u have the preorder form he applies it to that from what i understood off ur email


----------



## PHKMAN

MatthewAbbott said:


> Are y’all ordering it through the website or the email order form? If you are ordering it on the website is the pre-order pricing shown after you order? I only see the full price.


I ordered using the form sent with the pre-order price.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

David Outdoors said:


> i emailed kevin he told me to place order on the website and if u have the preorder form he applies it to that from what i understood off ur email


Are you still mailing in the form?


----------



## David Outdoors

MatthewAbbott said:


> Are you still mailing in the form?


yes mail in the form thats what give yoh the deal $1500


----------



## MatthewAbbott

David Outdoors said:


> yes mail in the form thats what give yoh the deal $1500


Well, Kevin emailed me back and I placed my order online before seeing your response but the email read as if you still get the discount simply by ordering right now. He said just choose the “250 down” option and it would be credited towards that. 

Anyways. If any of you Houston area guys want to make a pickup when the time comes let me know.


----------



## tx8er

MatthewAbbott said:


> Well, Kevin emailed me back and I placed my order online before seeing your response but the email read as if you still get the discount simply by ordering right now. He said just choose the “250 down” option and it would be credited towards that.
> 
> Anyways. If any of you Houston area guys want to make a pickup when the time comes let me know.


I'm in for that.


----------



## SymmFish

tx8er said:


> I'm in for that.


In San Antonio, so not Houston but in as well


----------



## K3anderson

This looks similar to that Johnny boat.


----------



## orey10m

Really interested in one of these. Just catching up on all the threads. 

Going to 134 pounds rotomolded makes it a lot more like a Bass Raider/Pond Prowler IMHO, but still interested. 

Seems I missed out on some sort of promotional pricing and email list early on since I'm just now coming to the party? Can anyone confirm?

Did I see $1500 somewhere?


----------



## TravHale

orey10m said:


> Really interested in one of these. Just catching up on all the threads.
> 
> Going to 134 pounds rotomolded makes it a lot more like a Bass Raider/Pond Prowler IMHO, but still interested.
> 
> Seems I missed out on some sort of promotional pricing and email list early on since I'm just now coming to the party? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Did I see $1500 somewhere?


It's $2100 bare bones on their website - www.skanu.com


----------



## JonathanD

orey10m said:


> Really interested in one of these. Just catching up on all the threads.
> 
> Going to 134 pounds rotomolded makes it a lot more like a Bass Raider/Pond Prowler IMHO, but still interested.
> 
> Seems I missed out on some sort of promotional pricing and email list early on since I'm just now coming to the party? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Did I see $1500 somewhere?


The first 200 to pre-order were priced at $1500. Normal price is $2100. Reach out to them, not sure of they have surpassed the 200 yet.


----------



## Wetwork

MatthewAbbott said:


> Well, Kevin emailed me back and I placed my order online before seeing your response but the email read as if you still get the discount simply by ordering right now. He said just choose the “250 down” option and it would be credited towards that.
> 
> Anyways. If any of you Houston area guys want to make a pickup when the time comes let me know.


When I talked to Kevin last week, he said they should have a distributor in Houston that you will be able to pick it up from.


----------



## Kon Rein

I've been kicking myself for not putting in an offer for that corn hole skanu. I really thought the new skanu was going to be more like the prototype. I think it may be a hard sale at a 2100 price point with no propulsion or seat. This thread would be buzzing if they just stuck to the prototype.


----------



## S.C.

I think there must have been an issue with converting the prototype design into the roto in terms of strength. 

The design is growing on me, it’s just a matter of the weight and how much add ons will be.


----------



## Goose

Kon Rein said:


> I've been kicking myself for not putting in an offer for that corn hole skanu. I really thought the new skanu was going to be more like the prototype. I think it may be a hard sale at a 2100 price point with no propulsion or seat. This thread would be buzzing if they just stuck to the prototype.


I think you're underestimating the small boat market, especially when a simple paddle Kayak can cost more than the Skanu. The Skanu at least gives people the option to add a gasoline and/or trolling motor.


----------



## Kon Rein

@Goose

Can you name one simple paddle kayak over $2100?

The other options that allow for gasoline and/or a trolling motor are around $1000 (Jonny boat and Ascend 133x). The propulsion system is what brings the price up on kayaks. You can get a premium paddle kayak in the $1000 to $1500 range.

You also have to remember you are getting a bare bones Skanu without the upgrades. You can get a bare bones Gheenoe LT25 for 700 more.


----------



## csnaspuck

Kon Rein said:


> @Goose
> 
> Can you name one simple paddle kayak over $2100?
> 
> The other options that allow for gasoline and/or a trolling motor are around $1000 (Jonny boat and Ascend 133x). The propulsion system is what brings the price up on kayaks. You can get a premium paddle kayak in the $1000 to $1500 range.
> 
> You also have to remember you are getting a bare bones Skanu without the upgrades. You can get a bare bones Gheenoe LT25 for 700 more.


You can also buy a mitzi for $25k or a Hellsbay for $60k. The difference is the quality\craftsmanship\functionality. Why don't we all wait for someone on here to own the new one and then tell us if it is worth the extra coin.


----------



## orey10m

You can also put another person on the skanu, but you can't on a simple paddle kayak in the $1500 range, unless you buy a tandem one I guess (which sounds terrible for most solo trips)


----------



## JonathanD

I have a Jackson Big Rig, which I love. And could put a trolling motor on and probably be the same ish price. It probably paddles better, is extremely stable, and is very comfortable. My issue is my back can't tolerate paddling in wind anymore. It also sucks to pole straight. And hull slaps like crazy. My biggest hope is that the poling is what separates the Skanu from other kayaks and such.


----------



## Goose

Kon Rein said:


> @Goose
> 
> Can you name one simple paddle kayak over $2100?
> 
> The other options that allow for gasoline and/or a trolling motor are around $1000 (Jonny boat and Ascend 133x). The propulsion system is what brings the price up on kayaks. You can get a premium paddle kayak in the $1000 to $1500 range.
> 
> You also have to remember you are getting a bare bones Skanu without the upgrades. You can get a bare bones Gheenoe LT25 for 700 more.


I think your version of premium might be different than the majority of anglers and manufacturers. A Jackson Big Rig HD is $2199, which is more than the Skanu and is a paddle propulsion kayak. If you make the jump to pedal drive kayaks then you can get up to the $3K mark. A Skanu with Riptide Maxxum and battery would be right around the same price.

If you feel the Skanu is over priced there's an easy option for you, don't buy it. For other people this would a great option. I'm considering picking one up for floating around in the area where my in-laws beach house is. It's a huge no wake zone with really good fishing. With the Skanu I could just drag it across the yard and launch it in from land. Sure as hell beats fighting the ramp when I only want to go fishing for an hour. Plus, as a soon-to-be father it would be really nice to go paddle around with my wife and daughter.


----------



## William Odling

I want one as i think it'll be great for my wife and i and our 3 year old for the mangrove tunnels our boat cant reach. 

I'm eager to see the first real life review


----------



## orey10m

Kon Rein said:


> I've been kicking myself for not putting in an offer for that corn hole skanu. I really thought the new skanu was going to be more like the prototype. I think it may be a hard sale at a 2100 price point with no propulsion or seat. This thread would be buzzing if they just stuck to the prototype.


Can you highlight for me how they changed the model between the prototype and the current one? I haven't really been able to trace all that


----------



## SymmFish

William Odling said:


> I want one as i think it'll be great for my wife and i and our 3 year old for the mangrove tunnels our boat cant reach.
> 
> I'm eager to see the first real life review


same situation here. Until I buy another skiff, using the Skanu to teach my young son how to boat and fish will be the way I go. That’s why I ordered one


----------



## East Cape

To whom it may concern,
Without getting into brand wars/mentions I'd like to offer a choice. That choice is the SKANU brand among many other good crafts and/or companies. If the SKANU doesn't work for you, cool. We are made in the USA where many aren't and we wanted to go this route at first but with tariffs, quality control issues, delivery, COVID, IP protection, we decided to have the mold and the product made here. Also, we are more than just a bare hull. The SKANU offers a true skiff design, features, layout, and more in a canoe/paddle craft size. $2100 isn't a lot when you look at the features included such as a built-in transom and bow area, plenty of storage, and able to go two people or up to 540lbs capacity etc.

Carry six rods at any length in the already included rod holders. We are eager like many to get the SKANU out there to all of you so. Now the website is live we are working on the next phase which will be the Q&A page, adding custom and after-market parts to the cart etc.

P.S. You can also add a "rubber flapper scupper" to the innovative side scupper hole if you wish to have a real working flapper? These are commonly seen on center consoles over scupper plugs like most paddle crafts. There's more going on with SKANU but I'll save the good stuff for later...


----------



## S.C.

East Cape said:


> There's more going on with SKANU but I'll save the good stuff for later...



Such a tease!


----------



## S.C.

Does anybody know any other kayaks or small 12ft craft that can go 10mpg with a 3hp? This is what im hoping for out of the skanu....


----------



## Goose

S.C. said:


> Does anybody know any other kayaks or small 12ft craft that can go 10mpg with a 3hp? This is what im hoping for out of the skanu....


I want to see someone get 36V worth of lithium battery/ies and strap a Garmin Force or other 110lb thrust trolling motors to the front/rear of the Skanu! I know it's overkill and would be too twitchy for shallow water fishing, I just want to see it done.


----------



## Kon Rein

@Goose

I think you are reaching to make a point. Now, you are adding propulsion systems and trolling motors, batteries, etc. All of that has to be added to the Skanu as well. From the responses I've read, I think the consensus is that people are disappointed that they deviated from the prototype. Their sales would have been higher and the buzz would have been higher if they stuck to it. This thread died down quickly after the design was released. There should have been a greater response. I was ready to purchase the prototype design, but I will wait until I see an actual skanu. I think you missed my point of the original thread I posted. If you like the skanu, you should buy it. I'm just expressing my opinion in hopes that Skanu will take EVERYONE"S feedback. Not just Skanu fan boys.


----------



## S.C.

Kon Rein said:


> @Goose
> 
> I think you are reaching to make a point. Now, you are adding propulsion systems and trolling motors, batteries, etc. All of that has to be added to the Skanu as well. From the responses I've read, I think the consensus is that people are disappointed that they deviated from the prototype. Their sales would have been higher and the buzz would have been higher if they stuck to it. This thread died down quickly after the design was released. There should have been a greater response. I was ready to purchase the prototype design, but I will wait until I see an actual skanu. I think you missed my point of the original thread I posted. If you like the skanu, you should buy it. I'm just expressing my opinion in hopes that Skanu will take EVERYONE"S feedback. Not just Skanu fan boys.


I would have to agree as I was pretty disappointed as well...not only with the design change, but also the weight. I still cant find another craft that will have the potential to do what the skanu should be able to. Im not sure why the design change was never mentioned but I am waiting for Kevin to address it. I'd be willing to bet the fact that he wanted it to be self bailing and made out of roto were the reasons for the change.

What other yaks or small craft are you looking at if your on the fence about this thing?


----------



## K3anderson

S.C. said:


> What other yaks or small craft are you looking at if your on the fence about this thing?


I have a soloskiff, but, don't like the running draft. I think the original skanu looked insane, but, didn't really want 10mph 3.5. The solo is way faster than that. I ended up just deciding to build my own. You could take that approach and be done by the release of the new roto one easily. Mine is almost done.


----------



## tx8er

K3anderson said:


> I have a soloskiff, but, don't like the running draft. I think the original skanu looked insane, but, didn't really want 10mph 3.5. The solo is way faster than that. I ended up just deciding to build my own. You could take that approach and be done by the release of the new roto one easily. Mine is almost done.


What are you building if I may ask? TIA


----------



## Kon Rein

S.C. said:


> What other yaks or small craft are you looking at if your on the fence about this thing?


I'm looking into a LT25 Gheenoe. I already have a pedal kayak. I still might get the Skanu. I was hoping that they would have had a roto version available for show upon release.


----------



## S.C.

K3anderson said:


> I have a soloskiff, but, don't like the running draft. I think the original skanu looked insane, but, didn't really want 10mph 3.5. The solo is way faster than that. I ended up just deciding to build my own. You could take that approach and be done by the release of the new roto one easily. Mine is almost done.


Do you have a build thread I could check out by chance?


----------



## S.C.

Kon Rein said:


> I'm looking into a L25 Gheenoe. I already have a pedal kayak. I still might get the Skanu. I was hoping that they would have had a roto version available for show upon release.


Me too.... literally been waiting over a year for the release and now another long wait for production to start. Totally thought we would be seeing videos and photos of an actual skanu.


----------



## Goose

Kon Rein said:


> @Goose
> 
> I think you are reaching to make a point. Now, you are adding propulsion systems and trolling motors, batteries, etc. All of that has to be added to the Skanu as well. From the responses I've read, I think the consensus is that people are disappointed that they deviated from the prototype. Their sales would have been higher and the buzz would have been higher if they stuck to it. This thread died down quickly after the design was released. There should have been a greater response. I was ready to purchase the prototype design, but I will wait until I see an actual skanu. I think you missed my point of the original thread I posted. If you like the skanu, you should buy it. I'm just expressing my opinion in hopes that Skanu will take EVERYONE"S feedback. Not just Skanu fan boys.


Reaching to make a point? You asked for a paddle propulsion kayak example that was near the price of the Skanu and I listed one. Look at any of the high end kayaks out there today and the majority of them have options to add some kind of electric propulsion system to them. Hobie especially has mounts for either front or rear mount trolling motors. 

I never once praised the layout of the new Skanu, I prefer the layout with the larger front deck and smoother lines of the prototype. With that said, I do like that they switched to a rotomold design and I'm excited to see one in person. I'm sorry that my (and others) excitement for a new class/design of water craft has offended you in some way.


----------



## Kon Rein

Goose said:


> Reaching to make a point? You asked for a paddle propulsion kayak example that was near the price of the Skanu and I listed one. Look at any of the high end kayaks out there today and the majority of them have options to add some kind of electric propulsion system to them. Hobie especially has mounts for either front or rear mount trolling motors.
> 
> I never once praised the layout of the new Skanu, I prefer the layout with the larger front deck and smoother lines of the prototype. With that said, I do like that they switched to a rotomold design and I'm excited to see one in person. I'm sorry that my (and others) excitement for a new class/design of water craft has offended you in some way.


First of all, please calm down. You're reaching by trying to compare the Skanu base price to kayaks with added features (propulsion, trolling motors, batteries, etc.). My point is that you have to add that to the Skanu as well. I think you found the only kayak in the same price range, and it is nearly a 14 foot vessel with a small market. I also believe it was a secondary through to the FD version. Basically, they just removed the pod. That is why the price is so high. Please reread your replies for clarification. Others are entitled to their own opinion. I'm not sure why you are offended by mine. I would have purchased a roto version of the prototype. Leave it be.


----------



## Goose

Kon Rein said:


> First of all, please calm down. You are reaching by trying to compare the Skanu base price to kayaks with added features (propulsion, trolling motors, batteries, etc.). My point is that you have to add that to the Skanu as well. I think you found the only kayak in the same price range, and it is a 14 foot vessel. Please reread your reply I realize reread your threads for clarification. Others are entitled to their own opinion.


I am calm, just stating my opinion as well. Others peoples opinions is why it's great to have something else on the market, if the Skanu doesn't fit someones budget or design ideal then a Gheenoe or something else might. With the Skanu the only form of propulsion you actually need is a canoe paddle. If someone chooses to mount a trolling motor, gas motor, or push-pole is up to them and their budget and/or boating needs. 

Honestly, I don't really follow the kayak scene any more now that I have a boat. The only company that I could think of that was primarily a paddle propulsion company was Jackson, did a quick google search and their top of the line paddle kayak was closer in price that I was expecting but fit my point.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I look at the Skanu as much more a stand up paddle craft rather than a sit down and paddle kayak like craft. I don't like fly fishing sitting down in my yak so I fish from my SUP. My SUP has significant limitations like no storage, every thing gets wet etc. To me, this is where the Skanu really comes into its own. I get the stand up visibility and easy casting with the stability and storage of a kayak. On top of that, I get micro mini skiff features like being able to power it, although where I live, I would only paddle/pole it. About the only thing close to it is a Solo Skiff. I wasn't wildly impressed with the Solo Skiff but the Skanu caught my eye.


----------



## Str8-Six

I like the concept of the rotomold Skanu but not a big fan of the layout. I will be purchasing an Ascend 133x in the next couple of weeks and keeping it simple for fly fishing, paddle and poling only. If I don’t like it I’ll sell it and relook at the Skanu.


----------



## PHKMAN

Too many folks seem to be writing this thing off rather quickly. The different opinions are good and mostly constructive and I’ll admit I prefer the “lines” of the fiberglass skiff vs. rotomold, but we don’t know much about it other than a spec sheet and some CAD renderings. CAD gives you the shape and basic contours, although a production Skanu on the water - with options - is the only way to really judge the form and function.

If the design changes were due to rotomolding I will take that trade-off all day. Just my opinion, but fiberglass doesn’t make much sense to me for this type of platform. The rotomold version can be dragged through the dirt, tossed in a ditch, run into oyster rakes, over stumps, and rinsed with a hose when your done.

Bottom line is it’s different and not for everyone, but it’s something new and unique which should be embraced. Just my $0.02


----------



## KurtActual

PHKMAN said:


> Too many folks seem to be writing this thing off rather quickly.


Perhaps the 'buy now or be forced to pay $600 more later when you can see it' bit bothers people?


----------



## PHKMAN

@KurtActual, yeah that might have something to do with it. It’s a fair reward for anyone willing to put up $250 to wait 5 months for a first-pass production model.


----------



## K3anderson

PHKMAN said:


> Too many folks seem to be writing this thing off rather quickly.


I don't think anyone is writing anything off. I definitely think its a cool platform and a bigger market than than the original one. I might get one someday, who knows.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

KurtActual said:


> Perhaps the 'buy now or be forced to pay $600 more later when you can see it' bit bothers people?


Seriously doubt it. 

It was the exact opposite for me btw. I ordered one with the idea that if it doesn’t fit my needs well or I don’t like it for whatever reason I’ll be able to get my money back. If I had to pay the full price+shipping that wouldn’t be possible.


----------



## Kon Rein

KurtActual said:


> Perhaps the 'buy now or be forced to pay $600 more later when you can see it' bit bothers people?


I agree. I like to make informed decisions. The drawings are difficult to visualize what it will really look like. I'm still on the fence. I would have put a deposit on one if it was refundable.


----------



## seaquin

i pre-ordered one, plan on using it in the inter coastal and in the drainage canals through out south Florida, i think it will be perfect for driving around in the truck bed and sliding into "off the beaten path" spots. is there any video of the original one running? does anyone know if will it plane out or does it stay full displacement?


----------



## mooker82

Just curious what everyone is planning for their motor? All seem to be around the same price point. I like the though of the air cooled honda just because I wouldn’t have to worry about a water pump in shallow water. I am not sold on the honda centrifugal clutch.


----------



## East Cape

mooker82 said:


> Just curious what everyone is planning for their motor? All seem to be around the same price point. I like the though of the air cooled honda just because I wouldn’t have to worry about a water pump in shallow water. I am not sold on the honda centrifugal clutch.



I'll be using a stern mount troller for the back and the front along with a push pole and SUP paddle...My battery for troller will be in a small cooler/with a charger and two plugs. One in the front and one in the rear of the SKANU to run the wiring with a plug going to the cooler for inside storage. 
( going to make/offer the mount for the bow so those with a stern mount can place it on the bow )


----------



## JonathanD

I am leaning toward the Suzuki 2.5hp at 29 lbs.


----------



## tx8er

mooker82 said:


> Just curious what everyone is planning for their motor? All seem to be around the same price point. I like the though of the air cooled honda just because I wouldn’t have to worry about a water pump in shallow water. I am not sold on the honda centrifugal clutch.


That air cooled Honda 2.5 is really loud.


----------



## mooker82

tx8er said:


> That air cooled Honda 2.5 is really loud.


I heard that in some reviews. It’s tough to tell volume/noise level in review videos. I want to try to find one in person and see how bad it really is. The sailboat guys really seem to like them.


----------



## fjmaverick

JonathanD said:


> I am leaning toward the Suzuki 2.5hp at 29 lbs.


That is really light. Ill probably just do that too.


----------



## First Light

Hondas are great engines, but you will be disappointed in the noise the 2hp makes.


----------



## fjmaverick

First Light said:


> Hondas are great engines, but you will be disappointed in the noise the 2hp makes.


I am not very familiar with outboards in that same size. Is it the single cylinder design that causes the noise?


----------



## tx8er

I believe it’s because the Honda is air cooled, but I have no clue as to the engineering that causes the noise.


----------



## First Light

The Honda 2hp is a single cylinder and what makes it so noisy is that it has an above water exhaust. All of their other engines larger than 2hp have a below water exhaust & thus are quieter.


----------



## Martin4

I'm thinking a 3.5hp Tohatsu. 3.5 weighs the same as the 2.5, price difference is negligible, so I figure why not. I dont think the extra .5hp is going to hurt anybody.


----------



## seaquin

anyone going to just send it with a 6hp? will this thing get up on plane or not?


----------



## fjmaverick

Martin4 said:


> I'm thinking a 3.5hp Tohatsu. 3.5 weighs the same as the 2.5, price difference is negligible, so I figure why not. I dont think the extra .5hp is going to hurt anybody.


Also looks like for about $200 you can change the carb to make it a 5hp


----------



## tx8er

fjmaverick said:


> Also looks like for about $200 you can change the carb to make it a 5hp


Do you have link for this. I would like to know if you can boost the 2.5. TIA


----------



## JonathanD

Wonder if they can chime in with the HP restrictions being coast gaurd or transom regulations.


----------



## fjmaverick

tx8er said:


> Do you have link for this. I would like to know if you can boost the 2.5. TIA


https://readysetboat.com/tohatsu-3-...GcZtqUWTLiw5lBDkK-GyEN0mEVRUXekgaAgS6EALw_wcB


----------



## S.C.

I think I saw posts of someone in SC that was selling their skanu and had a 6 on it.


seaquin said:


> anyone going to just send it with a 6hp? will this thing get up on plane or not?


----------



## el9surf

S.C. said:


> I think I saw posts of someone in SC that was selling their skanu and had a 6 on it.


Pretty sure that was a fiberglass version. I wonder if the roto molded version limits hp since it isn't as stiff of a material.


----------



## Goose

Would anyone consider the Torqeedo outboard? They're more expensive and would limit the range but for someone that doesn't need to make long runs it could be something to consider. The Travel 3hp version has my interest if/when I decide to pick up a Skanu.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Goose said:


> Would anyone consider the Torqeedo outboard? They're more expensive and would limit the range but for someone that doesn't need to make long runs it could be something to consider. The Travel 3hp version has my interest if/when I decide to pick up a Skanu.


I've been playing with Torqueedo outboards on and off since they came out. I think it would be a perfect fit for the Skanu. They are really quiet and since the Skanu is so light and easily driven, I bet it would run a long time.


----------



## JonathanD

I like the idea, but for the money, it just doesn't seem worth it. 


Goose said:


> Would anyone consider the Torqeedo outboard? They're more expensive and would limit the range but for someone that doesn't need to make long runs it could be something to consider. The Travel 3hp version has my interest if/when I decide to pick up a Skanu.


----------



## S.C.

I’ve been looking at the epropulsion electric 3hp but would have to get the extra battery for a total of 3k....yikes...


----------



## wardicus

Longest thread ever ? Def longest about a tub .


----------



## East Cape

wardicus said:


> Longest thread ever ? Def longest about a tub .



It's ready for you ...
Now jump in and get yourself cleaned up and go some catch fish!


----------



## wardicus

U


East Cape said:


> It's ready for you ...
> Now jump in and get yourself cleaned up and go some catch fish!


youve Always been a good sport man . I’ll stick with my Caimen for now !


----------



## East Cape

wardicus said:


> U
> 
> youve Always been a good sport man . I’ll stick with my Caimen for now !


Hopefully, when you see it rigged and on the flats, you will change your mind on the look/function? Excited to see a personal dream/goal happen!


----------



## wardicus

East Cape said:


> Hopefully, when you see it rigged and on the flats, you will change your mind on the look/function? Excited to see a personal dream/goal happen!


Man I su


East Cape said:


> Hopefully, when you see it rigged and on the flats, you will change your mind on the look/function? Excited to see a personal dream/goal happen!


man I support y’all and everything you do in the skiff world , lots of respect . Keep pushing the envelope !


----------



## Martin4

I will be using a utility trailer with horizontal supporters to transport my Skanu. (Can’t rationalize another trailer out back.) There are some ramps I will be accessing that are just not worth the hassle of backing down amidst the frenzy of boats, so Ive been looking into dolly options. With the Skanu being 130lbs, it can be moved a reasonable distance via dolly. Rather than some traditional yak dollies, I’d like to throw these beachmaster wheels on there...provided the transom is sturdy enough/or I can back it with some star board,. They are pricier($245) than the plastic ones from west marine, but they are removable and sure do look solid. Beachmaster wheels USA store Canada store


----------



## el9surf

Martin4 said:


> I will be using a utility trailer with horizontal supporters to transport my Skanu. (Can’t rationalize another trailer out back.) There are some ramps I will be accessing that are just not worth the hassle of backing down amidst the frenzy of boats, so Ive been looking into dolly options. With the Skanu being 130lbs, it can be moved a reasonable distance via dolly. Rather than some traditional yak dollies, I’d like to throw these beachmaster wheels on there...provided the transom is sturdy enough/or I can back it with some star board,. They are pricier($245) than the plastic ones from west marine, but they are removable and sure do look solid. Beachmaster wheels USA store Canada store


Check out the boondocks landing gear. I put those on a l2fish and they worked well.


----------



## HPXFLY

Any Updates or pictures maybe ?


----------



## tcov

Looks like they have the mold complete and have cast the first cap and hull. Login • Instagram


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

I’m excited to see these things getting rigged out. I said it earlier, but unless you have particular circumstances like living on a canal and having a 1-2 mile run out to the bay, I’d skip the outboard and just run a trolling motor. Drive the thing in your truck/trailer and put in where you want to fish, you aren’t limited to normal ramps. 

A 55 lb thrust should push the thing around 4.5 mph and will run all day on a single deep cycle battery. Add a power pole micro, cooler, fish finder, and that’s it.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Apparently I missed the last few pages where they posted the specs, it is less interesting now. I figured there was no way they were coming in at 80 lb, sub $1,000 but even at 100 lbs, $1,400 it would have been reasonable. 

With its current numbers, I can see it being great for people on canals or with floating docks, but not so much a “throw it in the truck bed, carry it across a field and down a slope of rip rap to launch in a tidal creek.”

Unfortunately, it’s now heavy enough that most people are going to take the majority of the stuff off of it and carry it separately, which sucks. I know because of done it for years!


----------



## East Cape

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Apparently I missed the last few pages where they posted the specs, it is less interesting now. I figured there was no way they were coming in at 80 lb, sub $1,000 but even at 100 lbs, $1,400 it would have been reasonable.
> 
> With its current numbers, I can see it being great for people on canals or with floating docks, but not so much a “throw it in the truck bed, carry it across a field and down a slope of rip rap to launch in a tidal creek.”
> 
> Unfortunately, it’s now heavy enough that most people are going to take the majority of the stuff off of it and carry it separately, which sucks. I know because of done it for years!


It’s still toss able in A truck bed and to be dragged around. We kept in the states for manufacturing and made improvements which made the cost go up. Went heavier on the thickness as 99 or 128 feel the same but much different in durability...
Also we will show/offer many different ways to transport and rig the SKANU. 
paddle-boards cost More than this so I’m sorry about the price.


----------



## K3anderson

East Cape said:


> It’s still toss able in A truck bed and to be dragged around. We kept in the states for manufacturing and made improvements which made the cost go up. Went heavier on the thickness as 99 or 128 feel the same but much different in durability...
> Also we will show/offer many different ways to transport and rig the SKANU.
> paddle-boards cost More than this so I’m sorry about the price.
> View attachment 152472
> View attachment 152473


This is a thing of beauty.


----------



## East Cape

Hull and deck casting coming together for fitting...
Almost there and still more to go before oven time! Been a long road to get this far that’s for sure.


----------



## mooker82

Just to confirm we need a 15” shaft motor correct? I’ve been thinking about going ahead and ordering mine since there seems to be a long lead time on outboards right now.


----------



## RJTaylor

East Cape said:


> It’s still toss able in A truck bed and to be dragged around. We kept in the states for manufacturing and made improvements which made the cost go up. Went heavier on the thickness as 99 or 128 feel the same but much different in durability...
> Also we will show/offer many different ways to transport and rig the SKANU.
> paddle-boards cost More than this so I’m sorry about the price.
> View attachment 152472
> View attachment 152473


Is that that final production version?


----------



## TX_Brad

RJTaylor said:


> Is that that final production version?


No, that's the fiberglass/original version. New one rotomolded


----------



## East Cape

jackson man said:


> Did a bit of recon at the East Cape secret testing facility. Here's the latest!
> View attachment 154329




Awesome!👊🏻😎


----------



## HPXFLY

any new info ? pics ?


----------



## East Cape

HPXFLY said:


> any new info ? pics ?



We have posted on FB and IG some recent stuff, and continue to do so as we near the mold being finished. Hard to show new stuff when mold is being made.😉
However, once tooling is done we will show a bunch! That work?


----------



## HPXFLY

Yea that works I dont have facebook or whatever so rely on the info here


----------



## seaquin

looking into motors so i am ready to go when the skanus start shipping, im leaning toward a 6hp. is that enough to get one of these on plane? most of the time ill have a few miles to cover to get where i want to fish so im hoping to see cruise speed 12-14mph with 200lbs of me and a pair of rods. is that reasonable or am i way off on what the skanu is capable of?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

seaquin said:


> looking into motors so i am ready to go when the skanus start shipping, im leaning toward a 6hp. is that enough to get one of these on plane? most of the time ill have a few miles to cover to get where i want to fish so im hoping to see cruise speed 12-14mph with 200lbs of me and a pair of rods. is that reasonable or am i way off on what the skanu is capable of?


It only has a hp rating of 3.


----------



## Mark H

Sounds like a challenge.


----------



## TravHale

seaquin said:


> looking into motors so i am ready to go when the skanus start shipping, im leaning toward a 6hp. is that enough to get one of these on plane? most of the time ill have a few miles to cover to get where i want to fish so im hoping to see cruise speed 12-14mph with 200lbs of me and a pair of rods. is that reasonable or am i way off on what the skanu is capable of?


It's only rated for 3hp. I'd look into the Salt Marsh Savannah if you want something similar that can handle more power.


----------



## TX_Brad

jackson man said:


> Looks like some other posters are thinking 3hp. max rating. I'd call Kevin at East Cape to get the specs.


No need, it's an easy search. its rated for a 3hp. You can find it from Kevin in this thread


----------



## East Cape

9-11 mph was the prototype speed with a 3hp
We expect it to be the same or a tad faster since the bottom is wider which will allow for better planning...
We are following the rules/refs. the USCG gives us. 
SUP/Push-Pole and maybe troller is what I’ll do with this. A lot of cool hybrid crafts but still the SKANU is different from many as well...
Just glad to be a choice among many!👊🏻😎


----------



## seaquin

East Cape said:


> 9-11 mph was the prototype speed with a 3hp
> We expect it to be the same or a tad faster since the bottom is wider which will allow for better planning...
> We are following the rules/refs. the USCG gives us.
> SUP/Push-Pole and maybe troller is what I’ll do with this. A lot of cool hybrid crafts but still the SKANU is different from many as well...
> Just glad to be a choice among many!👊🏻😎


i can probably live with 9-11 mph, thanks for the reply


----------



## East Cape

Getting closer. Mold is on final framing phase. Then it will be the inside finishing phase on the actual mold. This generally takes the longest when doing tooling/mold making.


----------



## matt_baker_designs

That’s pretty legit looking 🙌


----------



## Martin4

I talked with Kevin today about the Skanu, he’s full speed ahead to get this thing in our hands. Like many of you - I was a bit surprised when the roto Skanu deck was so different from the fiberglass prototype. I’m confident that we will be happy with the final product despite all of our questions/qualms. I think the functionality and customization options will be hard to beat. 

Updates I can share:
-Trailer is in the works, would be sent to us unassembled via crate/pallet or picked up in person(can be assembled for a fee)

-They will offer a starboard type plate for “permanently” attaching your motor via thru-bolt.

-3HP is a “paddle craft” maximum per USCG

-seadek and hatches will attached by us

-lots of little Skanu specific attachments/accessories are in the hopper. 

I can tell the thought and passion that has been put into this - we are going to be happy once we get this thing on the water.


----------



## S.C.

Curious about the skanu specific attachments/accessories...any details?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

S.C. said:


> Curious about the skanu specific attachments/accessories...any details?


I’ve been waiting to hear what they have to offer also.


----------



## jonny

Dang! Kevin I think y’all got more time in this than your CC. 😂 It looks very expensive also to get to production. Curious about the technical side of this. What are those roto molds made from? Is that cast metal or a very heavy glass mold? A whole another ball game. When you are talking about molten plastics. Are the plastic pellets put in. Then melted? Or do they pour molten plastic in then rotate? This gonna be so much better than a kayak. I always hated being so low. You can’t sight fish good. Your legs cook in the sun. And my back would be killing me at the end of the day. Not to mention idiots in boats running you over. I will never own another kayak. This on the other hand 👌


----------



## HPXFLY

Im ready to see the first one of these popped out already. Guess I need to start looking for a motor.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Been spending some time with one of the fiberglass versions. This thing is fantastic. Very stable, a lot more than you might think. It paddles pretty good with a SUP paddle and paddles really well with an extra long kayak paddle (260cm-ish). Legit 3" draft so its skinnier than the fish you are after. The roto version is more stable, has two more poling strakes to help it track and has internal storage. Hard to believe they could improve on the original but it appears they have. Looking forward to getting a roto one wet...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Hey @East Cape, when will the accessories options be added to the website? October-ish?


----------



## East Cape

MatthewAbbott said:


> Hey @East Cape, when will the accessories options be added to the website? October-ish?


Trying to finish that up now but it may be mid October to load. It will be up before production starts. Hopefully getting more pics of the tooling this week as we have been getting updates every two weeks since they first started👊🏻


----------



## HPXFLY

So if the accessories wont be up until mid October and that will be before production... us early orders are looking like Nov/Dec?


----------



## East Cape

HPXFLY said:


> So if the accessories wont be up until mid October and that will be before production... us early orders are looking like Nov/Dec?


We start building late October as planned. We can build 40 a week before going to a second shift. Once we get mold done, and it pops the first part ,and we “season” it for production, it will be full bore go time!😁
There’s a lot going on behind the scenes to get things in order.😉


----------



## HPXFLY

Nice thats what I like to hear, might be killing ducks from mine this season after all


----------



## HPXFLY

bumping this back up for an update from East Cape


----------



## tx8er

Copied from their FB page yesterday.

Update:
Mold is near finish line as scheduled. Next step is head to molders for detail and popping the first few units to make sure all is correct and perfect. Production is still planned for end of month. And we will show pics as we mince along...
We will post pics of the current phase
On the mold and you will be able to see the detail on the side scupper portion too!
Getting pumped btw!!!!
Thank you all for your patience and good times ahead.


----------



## HPXFLY

cool thank you, I dont have FB so miss some stuff I guess


----------



## HPXFLY

Just saw a video... looks like may get to see one here very shortly.


----------



## mmccull5

HPXFLY said:


> Just saw a video... looks like may get to see one here very shortly.


Post up? Not on FB.


----------



## Garret

It’s on


mmccull5 said:


> Post up? Not on FB.


It’s posted up on Instagram. Looks Dope.


----------



## mmccull5

Garret said:


> It’s on
> 
> It’s posted up on Instagram. Looks Dope.


Sweet! I am not on instagram either.


----------



## 59441




----------



## 59441

Not sure i get why they wen't with that deck config over a simpler flat surface with less to catch line/trip/clean over.

edit: still looks dope tho. not trashing them


----------



## Wetwork

They make a lot of fly fishing skiffs, I bet they thought this design out and have an answer for that. Im guessing hatches that cover some of it or something.


----------



## mooker82

Excited to be getting close. I found a deal on a Suzuki 2.5 today. Glad to have the motor squared away since these small outboards seems to be hard to find lately.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Wetwork said:


> They make a lot of fly fishing skiffs, I bet they thought this design out and have an answer for that. Im guessing hatches that cover some of it or something.


I hope the hatch covers come with it if that’s their thinking. As it sits that thing is going to a nightmare to move around in landing fish.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

A heads up for any of y’all wanting a push pole. This is the cheapest I’ve been able to find. https://oldtowncanoe.johnsonoutdoors.com/otcsale/10-push-pole?id=22521


----------



## East Cape

MatthewAbbott said:


> I hope the hatch covers come with it if that’s their thinking. As it sits that thing is going to a nightmare to move around in landing fish.


Check the website as we show renderings of the end product. Yes the deck hatches are not on there...
Everything has a place and purpose on this.😉


----------



## East Cape

Please note front and rear deck isn’t installed and action model is 6’ plus and 260lbs...
😎
Notice the scale of the SKANU as it has 23% more surface area toward the rear than our composite prototype. Float higher, self bailing, and more stable, all while stalking the shallows or crossing water. We will post more in the coming week as well.


----------



## texasag07

Congrats on the progress and price point to hit, I’m sure it will go over well but damn the original was way sexier.


----------



## tarawa1943

East Cape said:


> View attachment 158156
> 
> Please note front and rear deck isn’t installed and action model is 6’ plus and 260lbs...
> 😎
> Notice the scale of the SKANU as it has 23% more surface area toward the rear than our composite prototype. Float higher, self bailing, and more stable, all while stalking the shallows or crossing water. We will post more in the coming week as well.


What is the HP rating and when can I order one?


----------



## HPXFLY

Will you be reaching out to the preorders soon about expected timing?


----------



## HPXFLY

tarawa1943 said:


> What is the HP rating and when can I order one?


 3 hp


----------



## East Cape

HPXFLY said:


> Will you be reaching out to the preorders soon about expected timing?


Yes we will. We will contact you by email, make announcements on social media and even here. I fly out to plant next week to approve start after we inspect all aspects of the mold, units, and of course after we personally get in them. We are excited as many of you as this has been a long road to get this project/company going!


----------



## HPXFLY

Any new updates ? I picked up a 3hp merc last week for mine once they are ready!


----------



## JonathanD

Got my Suzuki 2.5 and trailer ready. I think they are about to start production very soon.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I’m still waiting to see what accessories they are going to offer.


----------



## East Cape

Made the visit today to go over production. Shipping etc. 
popping out a few more samples while I’m up here and then ship those to the shop so we can rig, get pics, and vids while we start production. The extras are not far behind...
VMarine, CastAway, RailBlaza, Stiffy, etc are all joining us in offering cool stuff for the SKANU. Also trailer as well...
Pics coming guys and tha j you for your patience.


----------



## East Cape

😎

Felt good to finally walk on something that has been a drawing forever! All style and lengths rod fit. Stuck in Chicago for connecting flight to get home and thought I’d post some of these to share...
Take care 
~ Kevin


----------



## 59441




----------



## RJTaylor

Wow, talk about a night and day difference from a computer rendering. That thing looks sweet. Too bad I have zero fishable water that would justify the purchase of one.


----------



## Crazy Larry

FYI: I have this push pole. Here’s a little feedback:

Plus side: It’s cheap and lightweight.

the down sides are that it’s decidedly not stiff and the two piece construction means it fills with water if you go past half way and I went ahead and JB welded it together to make it water tight.

works well enough for my 14’ raddison canoe but I don’t do a lot of serious poling (mostly in still water). I typically use a SUP paddle.

I have used it effectively as a pin anchor on my Towee.


MatthewAbbott said:


> A heads up for any of y’all wanting a push pole. This is the cheapest I’ve been able to find. https://oldtowncanoe.johnsonoutdoors.com/otcsale/10-push-pole?id=22521


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Crazy Larry said:


> FYI: I have this push pole. Here’s a little feedback:
> 
> Plus side: It’s cheap and lightweight.
> 
> the down sides are that it’s decidedly not stiff and the two piece construction means it fills with water if you go past half way and I went ahead and JB welded it together to make it water tight.
> 
> works well enough for my 14’ raddison canoe but I don’t do a lot of serious poling (mostly in still water). I typically use a SUP paddle.
> 
> I have used it effectively as a pin anchor on my Towee.


I used it for the first time this week with my kayak. Three days, 4 hours one day and 8+ the next two poling the entire time.

It is super light. Light enough to pole one handed damn near the entire time with out getting wore out. 

I agree that it is flexible but not enough where it’s an issue poling something light.
A few times after the tide fell out I had to push across shallow soft mud that wasn’t deep enough to float in. It handled it fine. Better than I thought it would.

I didnt really get in and deep water but, like you, I may epoxy the pieces together with another ferrule to strengthen the joint up.

Overall I’m extremely happy with it. I think at the price I got it for it is good. And perfect for my needs.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

.


----------



## HPXFLY

Nice option there for a pushpole. Kinda hoping someone will chime in on the stiffy 14ft canoe/kayak models as well.. stiffness ect.. kicking myself for getting rid of my last broken extreme now.


----------



## JonathanD

I am about to cut down a 21' Stiffy Hybrid to 14'.


----------



## el9surf

Crazy Larry said:


> FYI: I have this push pole. Here’s a little feedback:
> 
> Plus side: It’s cheap and lightweight.
> 
> the down sides are that it’s decidedly not stiff and the two piece construction means it fills with water if you go past half way and I went ahead and JB welded it together to make it water tight.
> 
> works well enough for my 14’ raddison canoe but I don’t do a lot of serious poling (mostly in still water). I typically use a SUP paddle.
> 
> I have used it effectively as a pin anchor on my Towee.


I have one as well, it's a good pole for a kayak. I used mine on my l2fish. I didn't need mine to collapse so I jb welded it together as well. That will stiffen it up a little and solve the water intrusion.


----------



## East Cape

We will be offering a SKANU 14’ push pole as well as other items. We are working with STIFFY to develop it to our spec and style. Many other items comi NG as well to rig the SKANU and other paddle craft/hybrid crafts too!


----------



## JonathanD

There is also a short clip on their Facebook of them pushing it a little. They are figuring out some speeds with the Suzuki 2.5hp in the next week or so.


----------



## HPXFLY

Any more updates on when you expect them to be ready for pickup ? I got an email about 10 days ago but no further info except its getting ready to be shipped?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

HPXFLY said:


> Any more updates on when you expect them to be ready for pickup ? I got an email about 10 days ago but no further info except its getting ready to be shipped?


Shit. I haven’t even gotten an email yet.


----------



## birdyshooter

Man..... I hate to beat a dead horse, but I'd been all over the fiberglass version!!!


----------



## JonathanD

birdyshooter said:


> Man..... I hate to beat a dead horse, but I'd been all over the fiberglass version!!!


One for sale on Facebook Microskiff


----------



## birdyshooter

JonathanD said:


> One for sale on Facebook Microskiff


Got a link to it??


----------



## Copahee Hound

birdyshooter said:


> Got a link to it??


check out the classifieds section here... it’s in Texas


----------



## birdyshooter

Thanks!! I found it. Unfortunately, TX to NC is a bit of a hike. 😥


----------



## JonathanD

birdyshooter said:


> Thanks!! I found it. Unfortunately, TX to NC is a bit of a hike. 😥


My bad, didn't realize that. Road trip!


----------



## HPXFLY

MatthewAbbott said:


> Shit. I haven’t even gotten an email yet.


Yea not sure how far along int he preorders you were I sent a check the day they announced


----------



## MatthewAbbott

HPXFLY said:


> Yea not sure how far along int he preorders you were I sent a check the day they announced


Yeah. I waited a little. I hope I’m not THAT far down the list though. Lol

edit: I guess it doesn’t really matter though. This years pretty much shot on utilizing it like I wanted For the coast. Should get it in plenty of time for winter crappie though.


----------



## HPXFLY

Yea the late fall delivery slipped into winter here pretty quick..


----------



## HPXFLY

Any updates from @East Cape ?


----------



## JonathanD

Looks like production starts December 18th with shipping early 2021. 


HPXFLY said:


> Any updates from @East Cape ?


----------



## HPXFLY

yup I got the email as well


----------



## HPXFLY

@eastcape any updates?


----------



## fjmaverick

HPXFLY said:


> @eastcape any updates?


My dad got an email asking if he wanted a t shirt around new years. I haven't gotten anything since the color confirmation email on mine.


----------



## HPXFLY

Yes all I have received is the color confirm back at the beginning of December, nothing further. With production starting the 18th would have expected some updates since then.


----------



## East Cape

We are in production and sending all of you a swag pack for being patient. We reached out to everyone that has a SKANU on order to find shirt size and if picking up or shipping as well as final color choice. Sorry for the delay on posting but we are busy and looking to ship product soon. We wanted to make sure the product itself was built right and had a special resin made. Also we have been closed down from Xmas eve till today as factory was closed for the holidays.
👊🏻😎
~ Kevin


----------



## Jakehollender

East Cape said:


> We are in production and sending all of you a swag pack for being patient. We reached out to everyone that has a SKANU on order to find shirt size and if picking up or shipping as well as final color choice. Sorry for the delay on posting but we are busy and looking to ship product soon. We wanted to make sure the product itself was built right and had a special resin made. Also we have been closed down from Xmas eve till today as factory was closed for the holidays.
> 👊🏻😎
> ~ Kevin


Are you guys still in the process of contacting people for the swag? I’ve got one on order, confirmed the color a few weeks back and the deposit has been paid but I haven’t been contacted about the swag pack, just want to make sure I’m still in the books.


----------



## East Cape

Jakehollender said:


> Are you guys still in the process of contacting people for the swag? I’ve got one on order, confirmed the color a few weeks back and the deposit has been paid but I haven’t been contacted about the swag pack, just want to make sure I’m still in the books.


We have a few people that haven’t answered us. Check your spam folder. If nothing then call us and we will get your shirt size.
Thank you for the reply!
Kevon


----------



## HPXFLY

East Cape said:


> We have a few people that haven’t answered us. Check your spam folder. If nothing then call us and we will get your shirt size.
> Thank you for the reply!
> Kevon


I got the email about confirming color and pick up but nothing about a shirt size.


----------



## fjmaverick

HPXFLY said:


> I got the email about confirming color and pick up but nothing about a shirt size.


Same


----------



## East Cape

fjmaverick said:


> Same


Check your spam as it was a separate email


----------



## HPXFLY

East Cape said:


> Check your spam as it was a separate email


I got nothing and tried to call the shop yesterday left you a VM


----------



## East Cape

HPXFLY said:


> I got nothing and tried to call the shop yesterday left you a VM


My email is [email protected] and let us know your shirt size...
We are getting the swag out and followed by that will be the SKANU itself 😁


----------



## East Cape

This is a sample of the goods we are sending out...


----------



## HPXFLY

I dk what is worse waiting on this thing to be ready for pick up or my NFA tax stamp approvals..


----------



## TX_Brad

HPXFLY said:


> I dk what is worse waiting on this thing to be ready for pick up or my NFA tax stamp approvals..


NFA stamp for sure. I've got a few in the queue and growing more impatient.


----------



## Sparkerdawg

Any reason not to get the Ascend 133x for $1,000 instead of the skanu for $2,100?


----------



## RJTaylor

Skanu is 2 person capable, appears to be more stable, which allows it to be poled properly, "gunnel" rod storage, and is rated for outboard power. Seems like it's worth the extra scratch.


----------



## JonathanD

Sparkerdawg said:


> Any reason not to get the Ascend 133x for $1,000 instead of the skanu for $2,100?


Poling things that aren't designed to be poled sucks. I sold my Jackson Big rig for this for that reason and how loud it was.


----------



## Str8-Six

Being that I own one here is my feedback on the 133x. Albeit I haven’t been on a Skanu yet.

-it poles very well and tracks even better because of its bottom
-it’s very stable for a kayak
-easy to spin but most likely harder to spin than Skanu, again because of the bottom
-because it’s so wide it makes paddling a little more difficult, very long paddle is recommended
-draft is sub 5” with one person
-some hull slap, Skanu most likely wins here

the specs:
-it’s 125lbs and heavy, 10lb lighter than Skanu
-it’s pre-rigged for electronics and trolly
-built in handles are nice
-cavity for transducer
-comes with decent seat with two height settings
-not rated for outboard
-rated for up to 500lbs, not meant for two people
-it’s a Bass Pro brand so warranty and customers service is... well not East Cape
-It does have rod storage for rods, including fly
-has skid guards on the bottom which is very nice, used at Flamingo last weekend


----------



## LIVE3DREAM

Hello East Cape and Skanu...I saw the facebook page with the trailer yall are working on....any ideas on price for those? Thank you and they look awesome!


----------



## fjmaverick

Trailer looks awesome! Cant wait to see them finished.


----------



## tx8er

Where are y’all seeing the trailer? I ckd Skanu FB and can’t find it.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

@tx8er Thought there was one with it facing forward but didn’t see it. According to the post it fits both ways


----------



## East Cape

MatthewAbbott said:


> @tx8er Thought there was one with it facing forward but didn’t see it. According to the post it fits both ways
> View attachment 164732













Trailer should be done tomorrow as you will have the option to load it forwards for backwards...after using the prototype in our company truck I liked backing the truck down to the water and sliding it in. This is something we always wanted to do back in the day with the Gladesmen trailer. We should have a finished version by Wends afternoon.


----------



## HPXFLY

Anyone see any info on how it does with a 3hp ?


----------



## East Cape

HPXFLY said:


> Anyone see any info on how it does with a 3hp ?


7-9mph and that was with one and two guys. I feel there’s more room to go as the prop sounded like it was spinning to high and I noticed it has pitches stamped on it which means a possible choice in props. I also have a tiny tach to see what rpm’s will be as well and will play with motor height. 
I can tell you its dry as the mini style line aka upper chine does its job on spray. 
also if two people in SKANU its best to use the supplied scuppers to avoid any water creeping in on the turns. However what does come in does leave but I felt it was best to have it plugged.
btw, this is the quietest thing I’ve ever poled! Strong statement i know but its silent, even solo 
Kevin


----------



## LIVE3DREAM

East Cape said:


> 7-9mph and that was with one and two guys. I feel there’s more room to go as the prop sounded like it was spinning to high and I noticed it has pitches stamped on it which means a possible choice in props. I also have a tiny tach to see what rpm’s will be as well and will play with motor height.
> I can tell you its dry as the mini style line aka upper chine does its job on spray.
> also if two people in SKANU its best to use the supplied scuppers to avoid any water creeping in on the turns. However what does come in does leave but I felt it was best to have it plugged.
> btw, this is the quietest thing I’ve ever poled! Strong statement i know but its silent, even solo
> Kevin


Thank yall so much for posting this! I have been wondering about its performance, and I have wondered if going this route would be the best for me. I have read so many of the posts that recommend its use as just with a trolling motor or just as a paddle/pole type craft. I have wanted to know if using the 3hp would be a bad idea or not. I am wanting to use it on the rivers & lakes of Central Texas as well as hopefully on the shallow back bays of the Texas coast near Rockport/Fulton where bigger skiffs cannot go. I think that having the small outboard would be helpful to navigate on those waters. 

As far as the ride goes...is it more dry like a skiff or Gheenoe when using the 3hp or is it more like a Solo Skiff where you get wet a bit more due to the design?

I would love to see some videos of yall using it with the 3hp if that was at all possible. I realize yall are working like crazy to get them prepped and ready for shipping to those who have already purchased, but I bet it would help a lot of us to see it performing with the motor. I am a total believer that this is the best go between in the kayak/micro-skiff category! I have been so excited to watch yall's evolution of the craft and I have really enjoyed each update. 

Thank yall so much for being willing to share as yall go along!! Yall are doing awesome stuff!!


----------



## East Cape

LIVE3DREAM said:


> Thank yall so much for posting this! I have been wondering about its performance, and I have wondered if going this route would be the best for me. I have read so many of the posts that recommend its use as just with a trolling motor or just as a paddle/pole type craft. I have wanted to know if using the 3hp would be a bad idea or not. I am wanting to use it on the rivers & lakes of Central Texas as well as hopefully on the shallow back bays of the Texas coast near Rockport/Fulton where bigger skiffs cannot go. I think that having the small outboard would be helpful to navigate on those waters.
> 
> As far as the ride goes...is it more dry like a skiff or Gheenoe when using the 3hp or is it more like a Solo Skiff where you get wet a bit more due to the design?
> 
> I would love to see some videos of yall using it with the 3hp if that was at all possible. I realize yall are working like crazy to get them prepped and ready for shipping to those who have already purchased, but I bet it would help a lot of us to see it performing with the motor. I am a total believer that this is the best go between in the kayak/micro-skiff category! I have been so excited to watch yall's evolution of the craft and I have really enjoyed each update.
> 
> Thank yall so much for being willing to share as yall go along!! Yall are doing awesome stuff!!



Thank you for the kind words and feedback!
I can tell you its been an uphill battle trying to launch and get this company into production during these times! At one point we couldn’t even find black “6 hole” nylon hinge and had to go over seas to source. Every company we teamed up with has been behind to due supply chain interruption...
Anyway, I feel the SKANU under power rides in between a skiff and a hybrid craft. It is a new segment we are creating and its the true “pocket skiff”

I still love the way it fishes and me personally will keep it in a NMZ with a troller power set up. I have no need for an engine for the places/way I fish.


----------



## HPXFLY

Thanks for the performance updates, 7-9mph is perfect for where I need to run it to; I have a 3hp merc in the garage waiting. Glad to hear its as quiet as you say, gonna be alot of dirty water cane poling from this thing.


----------



## East Cape

Some shots of the pre-production trailer we are working on for the SKANU...
We already made some slight changes from this but cool to have the potion to load forward or backwards w/this and see a mini skiff trailer also created with the team @ Ram-Lin.
Hope you all like it?


----------



## LIVE3DREAM

East Cape said:


> Some shots of the pre-production trailer we are working on for the SKANU...
> We already made some slight changes from this but cool to have the potion to load forward or backwards w/this and see a mini skiff trailer also created with the team @ Ram-Lin.
> Hope you all like it?
> View attachment 165300
> 
> 
> View attachment 165301
> 
> View attachment 165302
> 
> View attachment 165303


Y’all did amazing!!
That thing looks so professional and proportional to the skanu 💪🏽 I think that it will add so much value to an already revolutionary product! I think the optional directions of loading/unloading make it even more unique and awesome! So exciting to see y’all progress through this development! 
Thank y’all for being willing to share all these cool photos and updates


----------



## JonathanD

East Cape said:


> Some shots of the pre-production trailer we are working on for the SKANU...
> We already made some slight changes from this but cool to have the potion to load forward or backwards w/this and see a mini skiff trailer also created with the team @ Ram-Lin.
> Hope you all like it?
> View attachment 165300
> 
> 
> View attachment 165301
> 
> View attachment 165302
> 
> View attachment 165303


I spy the motor plate 👍


----------



## HPXFLY

Got my package in the mail yesterday.... just need the boat now.


----------



## HPXFLY

For anyone that plans to put a motor on their SKANU.. The Swamp Guides Ball auction is going on right now and there is a 2.5 merc on there. I already bought a motor or id be bidding. 









2021 Swamp Guides Ball


Silent auction '2021 Swamp Guides Ball' hosted online at 32auctions.




www.32auctions.com


----------



## fjmaverick

HPXFLY said:


> For anyone that plans to put a motor on their SKANU.. The Swamp Guides Ball auction is going on right now and there is a 2.5 merc on there. I already bought a motor or id be bidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Swamp Guides Ball
> 
> 
> Silent auction '2021 Swamp Guides Ball' hosted online at 32auctions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.32auctions.com


👀


----------



## MatthewAbbott

@East Cape Any word on if Railblaza in Houston agreed to be a shipping hub?


----------



## East Cape

They did actually! 👍🏻
we will let all of you know when the drop happens... semi gets loaded up on Monday with Sporting first. Angler color in production now as well...
Those should ship before end of month. We will let all of you know on pick ups.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

East Cape said:


> They did actually! 👍🏻
> we will let all of you know when the drop happens... semi gets loaded up on Monday with Sporting first. Angler color in production now as well...
> Those should ship before end of month. We will let all of you know on pick ups.


That’s good to hear. Now just to wait for the final payment email and pick it up! Thanks!


----------



## East Cape

Just some pics of our SKANU in action... 
Cool to see a poling/paddle-craft with skiff elements!


----------



## fjmaverick

HPXFLY said:


> For anyone that plans to put a motor on their SKANU.. The Swamp Guides Ball auction is going on right now and there is a 2.5 merc on there. I already bought a motor or id be bidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Swamp Guides Ball
> 
> 
> Silent auction '2021 Swamp Guides Ball' hosted online at 32auctions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.32auctions.com


I owe you a beer 🍺


----------



## East Cape

Here’s the first of many truckloads coming...
Push-poles on the way as well...









VMARINE & RailBlaza stuff too!


----------



## seaquin

looks awesome, what did the weight end up being? any room for more speed with a 5 or 6hp? we have some long runs in the south Florida canals and 15mph would allow for a lot more fishing time than 9mph


----------



## JonathanD

seaquin said:


> looks awesome, what did the weight end up being? any room for more speed with a 5 or 6hp? we have some long runs in the south Florida canals and 15mph would allow for a lot more fishing time than 9mph


Looks like the estimated weight went up to 160lbs.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

JonathanD said:


> Looks like the estimated weight went up to 160lbs.


Yup. Sucks balls.


----------



## fjmaverick

I'm cool with that. It's not a 12' kayak. If your trying to car top a 12' skanu you might need a hand.

I am hoping to get a trailer for mine. Things are going together.


----------



## fjmaverick

Think I can fit 2 skanu's in the back of a shortbed f150? Or should I plan on renting a long bed or something else for pickup?

Skanu website update is looking good. I will get on there and order a few things later on today.


----------



## agezza1

Did the railblaza wheels already sell out?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

fjmaverick said:


> Think I can fit 2 skanu's in the back of a shortbed f150? Or should I plan on renting a long bed or something else for pickup?
> 
> Skanu website update is looking good. I will get on there and order a few things later on today.


Should be stackable.


----------



## HPXFLY

Looked stackable in the pics posted earlier


----------



## East Cape

We will load inventory to the options soon...just adding and updating the website. And yes on stackable too!


----------



## agezza1

East Cape said:


> We will load inventory to the options soon...just adding and updating the website. And yes on stackable too!


Any pics of those railblaza wheels installed on a skanu?


----------



## East Cape

agezza1 said:


> Any pics of those railblaza wheels installed on a skanu?


We will be installing them before we hit a local bass pond to film some fish w/SKANU.





Quick vid showing us using the SKANU on our new channel we created. Walk around video also being done next week as well...


----------



## HPXFLY

Anyone hear anything on pickups yet ?


----------



## fjmaverick

HPXFLY said:


> Anyone hear anything on pickups yet ?


Nothing here yet. Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## East Cape

We are starting tomorrow to send invoices...and pick ups. You will be notified. Push poles just showed up yesterday due to weather. It’s all coming togethe.


----------



## agezza1

East Cape said:


> We are starting tomorrow to send invoices...and pick ups. You will be notified. Push poles just showed up yesterday due to weather. It’s all coming togethe.


Will we be able to pick up on the weekends or is it weekday only?


----------



## fjmaverick

Got my invoice today!!


----------



## JonathanD

fjmaverick said:


> Got my invoice today!!


Nice, what color and did you get in on the preproduction price?


----------



## fjmaverick

JonathanD said:


> Nice, what color and did you get in on the preproduction price?


Sporting tan and yes I ordered on the website a few days after they put it up. My dad bought one to send up to his lake house in New York so we are actually going to pick up 2 of them. According to the email pickup can be schedule Tues-Fri 11-3 so we are just trying to coordinate our schedules and pick a day to make the trip up during the week.


----------



## HPXFLY

yea got mine as well, pick up time is kind of a bummer gotta find a day to take off work to get up there I guess


----------



## agezza1

Got my confirmation as well. I'm going to head up tomorrow to pick it up. Of course the pick up date has to perfectly align with a cold front. Fingers crossed to get out on it this weekend.


----------



## fjmaverick

HPXFLY said:


> yea got mine as well, pick up time is kind of a bummer gotta find a day to take off work to get up there I guess


Anyone know if the motor mount is aluminum or steel?


----------



## East Cape

fjmaverick said:


> Anyone know if the motor mount is aluminum or steel?


Aluminum and textured powder coated too. It has a snug fit which is what we like. Slayed a bunch of bass this evening as we did a quick film project. In the next week it will be back in salt doing the reds/trout...
Really pleased how this thing poles, paddles, and of course fishes! Had two anglers that have never seen or been in one jump right in and take off on the water today.


----------



## NealXB2003

Is the nose cap sturdy enough for a bow mounted trolling motor?


----------



## East Cape

NealXB2003 said:


> Is the nose cap sturdy enough for a bow mounted trolling motor?


Yes sir! We will be adding one ourself as the Bow troller with push pole and sup paddle is the trio to have IMHO


----------



## agezza1

We picked ours up today, took it home, and threw it in the water. It's got great secondary stability we could both stand and fish really well once you get over the initial new small boat jitters.

I'd say it's somewhere between a 15'4" and a 13' gheenoe in terms of stability. We ended up moving the cooler to the front storage area after this and sitting on the deck when sitting down, but most time up front was spent standing. 

We were able to trade positions on the water no problem. It runs at pretty good speed with a 45lb thrust trolling motor, didn't clock it but would guess around 5mph at full throttle. 

It is heavy, and awkward if not impossible to carry in it's stock configuration, we are going to devise some sort of way to move it around more effectively. I don't think the railblaza wheels are gonna work for us so tomorrow we are gonna fuck around with some different options. 

The one thing that worries me is that there is no drainplug. So if you get water in the hull I'm not sure how you get it out effectively, most kayaks have one topside but the skanu does not.


----------



## jackson man

agezza1 said:


> View attachment 167903
> View attachment 167904
> 
> 
> We picked ours up today, took it home, and threw it in the water. It's got great secondary stability we could both stand and fish really well once you get over the initial new small boat jitters.
> 
> I'd say it's somewhere between a 15'4" and a 13' gheenoe in terms of stability. We ended up moving the cooler to the front storage area after this and sitting on the deck when sitting down, but most time up front was spent standing.
> 
> We were able to trade positions on the water no problem. It runs at pretty good speed with a 45lb thrust trolling motor, didn't clock it but would guess around 5mph at full throttle.
> 
> It is heavy, and awkward if not impossible to carry in it's stock configuration, we are going to devise some sort of way to move it around more effectively. I don't think the railblaza wheels are gonna work for us so tomorrow we are gonna fuck around with some different options.
> 
> The one thing that worries me is that there is no drainplug. So if you get water in the hull I'm not sure how you get it out effectively, most kayaks have one topside but the skanu does not.


Thanks for reporting your first impressions! I’m sure that there are quite a few people following the launch of the Skanu!


----------



## agezza1

Overall very impressed with it, super stoked to get it out again on Sunday and get more used to it before we make any real modifications to it.


----------



## JonathanD

agezza1 said:


> View attachment 167903
> View attachment 167904
> 
> 
> We picked ours up today, took it home, and threw it in the water. It's got great secondary stability we could both stand and fish really well once you get over the initial new small boat jitters.
> 
> I'd say it's somewhere between a 15'4" and a 13' gheenoe in terms of stability. We ended up moving the cooler to the front storage area after this and sitting on the deck when sitting down, but most time up front was spent standing.
> 
> We were able to trade positions on the water no problem. It runs at pretty good speed with a 45lb thrust trolling motor, didn't clock it but would guess around 5mph at full throttle.
> 
> It is heavy, and awkward if not impossible to carry in it's stock configuration, we are going to devise some sort of way to move it around more effectively. I don't think the railblaza wheels are gonna work for us so tomorrow we are gonna fuck around with some different options.
> 
> The one thing that worries me is that there is no drainplug. So if you get water in the hull I'm not sure how you get it out effectively, most kayaks have one topside but the skanu does not.


Great fish on the maiden voyage! Thanks for sharing, I am itchin'.

I will probably install a drain plug. I haven't gotten mine yet, but I am thinking of putting access hatches inside each hatch to get inside for backing accessories. 

Curious why you don't think the railblaza wheels will work?


----------



## East Cape

Awesome feedback and glad you got on some Snook action too! As far as the drain and IF water gets inside the opening you would open the back hatch and sponge it out. I will say no water will get in there as the gutters are DEEP and wide. Love the feedback and look forward to more pics and reports! The SKANU is a bad mamma-jamma .


----------



## agezza1

JonathanD said:


> Great fish on the maiden voyage! Thanks for sharing, I am itchin'.
> 
> I will probably install a drain plug. I haven't gotten mine yet, but I am thinking of putting access hatches inside each hatch to get inside for backing accessories.
> 
> Curious why you don't think the railblaza wheels will work?


I would worry about cutting any holes in the front hatch, it is low, so if you take on any water it could end up in the bilge. 

The railblaza wheels will definitely work functionally, Kevin has them on one. I just don't like the idea of them always being there. I want to try to build something where the wheels go through the scuppers like the Dragonfly marsh hen wheels.


----------



## East Cape

agezza1 said:


> I would worry about cutting any holes in the front hatch, it is low, so if you take on any water it could end up in the bilge.
> 
> The railblaza wheels will definitely work functionally, Kevin has them on one. I just don't like the idea of them always being there. I want to try to build something where the wheels go through the scuppers like the Dragonfly marsh hen wheels.
> View attachment 167915


The Raulblaza wheel system can be removed if not wanting them on there...
Me personally I just flip them up.


----------



## East Cape

Two pics I had a chance to take on my cell phone while we did some pond fishing/filming...
Love watching this thing paddle/pole around!
We started the SKANU concept over 5yrs ago and glad to see it come to market!!!


----------



## NealXB2003

Do the wheels interfere with an outboard motor?


----------



## East Cape

NealXB2003 said:


> Do the wheels interfere with an outboard motor?


Not at all
You can also slide the wheels off or raise them up higher as well...


----------



## jackson man

agezza1 said:


> I would worry about cutting any holes in the front hatch, it is low, so if you take on any water it could end up in the bilge.
> 
> The railblaza wheels will definitely work functionally, Kevin has them on one. I just don't like the idea of them always being there. I want to try to build something where the wheels go through the scuppers like the Dragonfly marsh hen wheels.
> View attachment 167915


I’m not sure about these MicroSkiffs, but kayaks using trollies that rely on the scuppers for attachment points quite often have issues with stress and ultimately leaks!


----------



## agezza1

Installed some handles on the skanu. We ended up using PVC instead of actual kayak rope handles because the PVC is far more comfortable to carry. It may look ghetto but it's so much more practical. Kevin recommends backplating them if you install handles btw. Setting it up like this it's pretty manageable to carry even at 160lbs. If you are just gonna use normal kayak launches and boat launches 2 adults can lift and move the skanu and it's not terrible. Long distance you will definitely want wheels.


----------



## kbanashek

agezza1 said:


> Installed some handles on the skanu. We ended up using PVC instead of actual kayak rope handles because the PVC is far more comfortable to carry. It may look ghetto but it's so much more practical. Kevin recommends backplating them if you install handles btw. Setting it up like this it's pretty manageable to carry even at 160lbs. If you are just gonna use normal kayak launches and boat launches 2 adults can lift and move the skanu and it's not terrible. Long distance you will definitely want wheels.
> View attachment 168120
> View attachment 168121


Nice, can you upload the high-resolution images if possible? interested in doing this when i receive mine.

Thanks
Kyle


----------



## agezza1

kbanashek said:


> Nice, can you upload the high-resolution images if possible? interested in doing this when i receive mine.
> 
> Thanks
> Kyle


















Is that any higher res? If not, I will upload them to imgur or another site if need be.


----------



## kbanashek

agezza1 said:


> View attachment 168291
> View attachment 168290
> 
> Is that any higher res? If not, I will upload them to imgur or another site if need be.


Yep that works - thanks, how did you backplate the one on the bow?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Still waiting on my email...


----------



## East Cape

Quick vid Showing SKANU


----------



## East Cape

MatthewAbbott said:


> Still waiting on my email...


Angler coming next and shipping out to all the remote orders here in the next week is the plan. 
~ Kevin


----------



## MatthewAbbott

East Cape said:


> Angler coming next and shipping out to all the remote orders here in the next week is the plan.
> ~ Kevin


I pre-ordered the sportsman. It should be getting shipped to Houston. I figured shipping was the reason. 👍


----------



## agezza1

kbanashek said:


> Yep that works - thanks, how did you backplate the one on the bow?


We haven't yet. Kevin recommends adding a hatch in the bow, like you can see in this picture. We did it with big stainless screws and they work, for now. We are gonna add the hatch and backplate the bow eye so we don't pull a screw out. Having the extra plastic from cutting the hatch out should be useful for any future repairs as well.


----------



## East Cape

agezza1 said:


> We haven't yet. Kevin recommends adding a hatch in the bow, like you can see in this picture. We did it with big stainless screws and they work, for now. We are gonna add the hatch and backplate the bow eye so we don't pull a screw out. Having the extra plastic from cutting the hatch out should be useful for any future repairs as well.
> 
> SO smart to keep the plastic using for repair and patching should you ever need it. The .25” material is strong and has higher density than most all plastic crafts on the water.
> 
> View attachment 168346


----------



## HPXFLY

Brought mine home today, gonna see how it feels with the platforms on it this evening.


----------



## ellisk

That looks great HPXFLY. Let us know how it does. Are those custom platforms?


----------



## kbanashek

HPXFLY said:


> Brought mine home today, gonna see how it feels with the platforms on it this evening.
> View attachment 168414


Looking forward to hearing about stability.

What are you going to run on her?


----------



## HPXFLY

I have them as extras for different scenarios and move them between boats ect.. I got a motor plate and have a 2 stroke Merc in the barn for it. Gonna put it in the pond tonight and feel out the platforms.. Front one may be to much but I think the back one is gonna be good and make a nice seat.


----------



## agezza1

HPXFLY said:


> I have them as extras for different scenarios and move them between boats ect.. I got a motor plate and have a 2 stroke Merc in the barn for it. Gonna put it in the pond tonight and feel out the platforms.. Front one may be to much but I think the back one is gonna be good and make a nice seat.


That looks badass! Let me know how it goes. I was mulling putting a platform on the front deck. Would make a good seat, but wasn't sure how stable it would feel standing. 

Gonna take the skanu out for it's first full day. Gonna hit some glades canals this Saturday.


----------



## JonathanD

HPXFLY said:


> Brought mine home today, gonna see how it feels with the platforms on it this evening.
> View attachment 168414


Did you survive?


----------



## fjmaverick

Just pulling back into Naples with the 2 we picked up today. Thanks again Kevin! It was cool to meet you and see the East Cape shop.


----------



## East Cape

fjmaverick said:


> Just pulling back into Naples with the 2 we picked up today. Thanks again Kevin! It was cool to meet you and see the East Cape shop.


Thank you as well!


----------



## agezza1

JonathanD said:


> Did you survive?


 RIP HPXFLY. If you didn't preorder a skanu, his widow may have one for sale.


----------



## fjmaverick

agezza1 said:


> We haven't yet. Kevin recommends adding a hatch in the bow, like you can see in this picture. We did it with big stainless screws and they work, for now. We are gonna add the hatch and backplate the bow eye so we don't pull a screw out. Having the extra plastic from cutting the hatch out should be useful for any future repairs as well.


Im getting ready to do this to mine. Figure it will make picking up the front quite a bit easier. Whats the best way to cut it out? Just go at it with a big hole saw or is there an easier way?


----------



## HPXFLY

JonathanD said:


> Did you survive?


Yes back one is good, front is a little sketchy.. might cut the legs down some.


----------



## agezza1

fjmaverick said:


> Im getting ready to do this to mine. Figure it will make picking up the front quite a bit easier. Whats the best way to cut it out? Just go at it with a big hole saw or is there an easier way?


I would think a hole saw would be the easiest but I'm not sure, I haven't gotten to the point of actually doing it yet. I'd say see what Kevin has to say about it, since they've done theirs already. 

Took it to the glades on Saturday and we were met with stupidly low water.


----------



## HPXFLY

Yea I have a 4in front access plate, drilled out a hole then cut with a fine tooth jig saw


----------



## tailingbone

I put a 4” access in mine. The hatch I bought (on Amazon for about $10) needed a 4.5” opening. You can also find a 4.5” hole saw on Amazon for about $15, which is significantly cheaper than a brand name from the hardware store, and plenty good enough to cut through 1/4” of plastic.


----------



## kbanashek

tailingbone said:


> I put a 4” access in mine. The hatch I bought (on Amazon for about $10) needed a 4.5” opening. You can also find a 4.5” hole saw on Amazon for about $15, which is significantly cheaper than a brand name from the hardware store, and plenty good enough to cut through 1/4” of plastic.


Can you post the link to the hatch you purchased please?


----------



## tailingbone

kbanashek said:


> Can you post the link to the hatch you purchased please?


Amazon.com : SEAFLO 4" - 8" Black Circular Non Slip Inspection Hatch w/Detachable Cover (4") : Sports & Outdoors

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B089GWCWSC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

That’s the hatch and hole saw, hatch was $13, not $10. It didn’t come with hardware, so you’ll need that.


----------



## kbanashek

tailingbone said:


> Amazon.com : SEAFLO 4" - 8" Black Circular Non Slip Inspection Hatch w/Detachable Cover (4") : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B089GWCWSC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> That’s the hatch and hole saw, hatch was $13, not $10. It didn’t come with hardware, so you’ll need that.


Much appreciated, by hardware you mean stainless mounting screws?


----------



## tailingbone

Yes, stainless screws. I put a bead of sealant too, probably don’t need it but I already had it open for installing the bow eye.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

@East Cape Any way of seeing or knowing how far out I am from receiving my final payment/shipping email?


----------



## East Cape

MatthewAbbott said:


> @East Cape Any way of seeing or knowing how far out I am from receiving my final payment/shipping email?



Sure! Send us an email with Angler or Sporting and where you live. Then we can tell you.👊🏻😎


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Done


East Cape said:


> Sure! Send us an email with Angler or Sporting and where you live. Then we can tell you.👊🏻😎


----------



## agezza1

Fished Pine Island area last Sunday with my girlfriend after the glades trip. I sight fished the trout in about 10-12” of water thinking he was a snook. This boat is a sight fishing machine. During the fight with the red my girlfriend had to get under the front hatch to grab the net, I was standing and fighting the fish the whole time and never worried I was gonna tip over or fall out. She’s not a fan of paddle boards, she’s fallen off a few apparently, and after a few minutes she was completely comfortable on the skanu.


----------



## East Cape

agezza1 said:


> Fished Pine Island area last Sunday with my girlfriend after the glades trip. I sight fished the trout in about 10-12” of water thinking he was a snook. This boat is a sight fishing machine. During the fight with the red my girlfriend had to get under the front hatch to grab the net, I was standing and fighting the fish the whole time and never worried I was gonna tip over or fall out. She’s not a fan of paddle boards, she’s fallen off a few apparently, and after a few minutes she was completely comfortable on the skanu.
> View attachment 169272
> View attachment 169273




Heck yeah!👊🏻😎

Glad she was with you on the water man as couples that fish together, stay together.


----------



## fjmaverick

@East Cape whats the recommendation for mounting the railblaza wheels as far as hardware goes? Going to start rigging tomorrow or Wednesday depending on how the week goes.


----------



## East Cape

fjmaverick said:


> @East Cape whats the recommendation for mounting the railblaza wheels as far as hardware goes? Going to start rigging tomorrow or Wednesday depending on how the week goes.


Backing plate of aluminum strips or oversized fender washers...
Then seal inside around with 4200
EZ-PZ set up!


----------



## ellisk

East Cape said:


> Backing plate of aluminum strips or oversized fender washers...
> Then seal inside around with 4200
> EZ-PZ set up!


So can you access the back of the SKANU from the rear hatch? No cutting required?


----------



## East Cape

ellisk said:


> So can you access the back of the SKANU from the rear hatch? No cutting required?


Yes.👍🏻


----------



## HPXFLY

Update on the platforms, I cut a couple inches off the front platform and got a turnbuckle mount in and its much better now. Had the old lady up front on the platform and I poled it around felt pretty stable for both of us. Hope to slime it up this weekend, finally got all my rigging done, handles, pushpole holders, bow eye and motor bracket all on. Excited to fish it, really does track pretty well and seems to be pretty dang quiet.


----------



## East Cape

HPXFLY said:


> Update on the platforms, I cut a couple inches off the front platform and got a turnbuckle mount in and its much better now. Had the old lady up front on the platform and I poled it around felt pretty stable for both of us. Hope to slime it up this weekend, finally got all my rigging done, handles, pushpole holders, bow eye and motor bracket all on. Excited to fish it, really does track pretty well and seems to be pretty dang quiet.


Thank you for the feedback and it amazes me how truly quiet it is and how it poles. Poles ands tracks like an arrow.


----------



## JonathanD

Scooped mine up yesterday, started rigging it today. Can't wait to get out in it, really liking what I see so far. Not sure if that's too much bend in the pole, guess well find out.


----------



## fjmaverick

What paddle did you get and what paddle mount?

Also what are most of you guys doing for the bottom holes on the motor plate?


----------



## Scott

JonathanD said:


> Scooped mine up yesterday, started rigging it today. Can't wait to get out in it, really liking what I see so far. Not sure if that's too much bend in the pole, guess well find out.
> View attachment 170472
> View attachment 170473


Not too much bend, just don’t leave it there 24/7.


----------



## ellisk

fjmaverick said:


> What paddle did you get and what paddle mount?
> 
> Also what are most of you guys doing for the bottom holes on the motor plate?


Also curious about the paddle mount as well as the platform-style pushpole holder sitting on the front hatch -- is that the V-Marine, and where are you looking to install it?


----------



## JonathanD

fjmaverick said:


> What paddle did you get and what paddle mount?
> 
> Also what are most of you guys doing for the bottom holes on the motor plate?


So I actually just picked up a used adjustable carbon fiber SUP paddle. It may be some off brand, Kerco I think, but its full carbon fiber and was $100. The paddle holder is a Yak Attack PadLoc. It is pretty minimal, well see how it holds up. A few people have used some gear tracks and two Yak Attack RotoGrips. That would be the move secure way, but I am trying to get by with less for now. I did replace one of the screws on the PadLoc with a larger one. 

I was told by Kevin to not make the bottom holes flush for the motor mount. I screwed them all in using 8 3/4" Pan head screws with 4200, snugged the bottom ones up a few turns, but not flush. Would look nicer if it was bent to shape, but I dont think their is any structural difference. 

Where most people have been mounting the push pole caddy (on the first step down from the transom) didn't work for me, it actually hit the choke for my Suzuki 2.5. Mine is a Tibor with the quick release. I may end up mounting it in the drainage channel, only down a few inches from "normal" spot.


----------



## saltydg0089

Has anyone set one of these things up to gig out of? Seems like it would be perfect.


----------



## fjmaverick

Made this today to pull it around


----------



## orey10m

What did these things end up costing bare bones? I've seen some pretty varied numbers before they came out and was just curious what it ended up at.


----------



## TX_Brad

orey10m said:


> What did these things end up costing bare bones? I've seen some pretty varied numbers before they came out and was just curious what it ended up at.


$3500 if I remember correctly for the fiberglass and thinking $1000 for plastic, but not 100%


----------



## orey10m

TX_Brad said:


> $3500 if I remember correctly for the fiberglass and thinking $1000 for plastic, but not 100%


Oh I never saw the fiberglass ones. Didn't know that materialized. Sounds pretty sick. 

Anyone on here have a photo of a fiberglass Skanu?


----------



## fjmaverick

orey10m said:


> Oh I never saw the fiberglass ones. Didn't know that materialized. Sounds pretty sick.
> 
> Anyone on here have a photo of a fiberglass Skanu?


One for sale on here right now








2019 East Cape Skanu for sale. SOLD


Location: Columbus Ohio Price: $3500 Contact: [email protected] Includes a 2019 Minnkota Riptide SP 12v 55lb (remote control- Bluetooth) with battery and Minnkota power center. Boonedox landing gear included which makes it very easy to slide into back of pickup or on kayak trailer...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## MatthewAbbott

orey10m said:


> What did these things end up costing bare bones? I've seen some pretty varied numbers before they came out and was just curious what it ended up at.











ANGLER


Combining the fishability and styling of a purpose-built poling skiff with the ruggedness and portability of a canoe or kayak, the innovative SKANU Twelve Four can be powered by gas or electric outboards up to 2.5 hp; bow- and transom-mount trolling motors; small mud motors; single, double, or...




www.skanu.com


----------



## orey10m

TX_Brad said:


> $3500 if I remember correctly for the fiberglass and thinking $1000 for plastic, but not 100%


I think they were $2400 for the plastic based on the website. $1000 would be sick!


----------



## TX_Brad

orey10m said:


> I think they were $2400 for the plastic based on the website. $1000 would be sick!


Yea I think I got my #'s confused. In comparison though, I'd rather spend the money on the fiberglass one and even the one listed for sale on here seems like a steal.


----------



## SymmFish

JonathanD said:


> Scooped mine up yesterday, started rigging it today. Can't wait to get out in it, really liking what I see so far. Not sure if that's too much bend in the pole, guess well find out.
> View attachment 170472
> View attachment 170473


How are you liking the 2.5HP Zuke?


----------



## JonathanD

SymmFish said:


> How are you liking the 2.5HP Zuke?


The motor is great in itself. Unfortunately they only make 1 prop for the motor, and it seems to be too big. I can only get up to 2,500 rpms, same at half or full throttle. Goes 5-6mph, the speed is fine, but I hate lugging the motor. The motor also seems to sit too low in the water on the Skanu even with the short shaft, that could also be part of the problem for the rpms. 

Little gas tank lasts me all day. It's super light. I just use the motor to get to poling areas. Still in the future, I will probably go to a transom mounted trolling with a lithium battery. The hull is not meant for speed. The bottom of the hull has a hook in it toward the front, it keeps the bow in the water while poking from the rear. Poling is where the Skanu shines.


----------



## Martin4

After taking it out 4x, here’s my report on the SKANU:

3.3hp merc 2 stroke, weighs ~30lbs, getting 7-8mph(speedometer gps app), solo, lightly loaded. With my wife aboard, we were getting wet going against the wind/current, had her slide as far back as possible to keep the sea spray off of a little better. Running about 5mph against current, 6 with current w/ me, her, partially full yeti 35. Where you sit makes a big difference, even 3-4inches difference is huge.

paddles great up front, but I prefer poling. Used the pole much more than anticipated. Poles well both from front and back, better than expected for up front.

yes, it is heavy to haul around, but I was planning on trailering it anyway so it’s nbd. Does make storage at the house a little tricky but it’s worth it. Not a burden to pole at all, but I have developed more respect for my guides in the past...poling a 600lb+ boat and 3 dudes plus gear...

I made a diy wheel setup out of 1” pvc, it is useful with the bare hull, works decent, but fully rigged w/ cooler/motor you can forget it -way too heavy. 

I did fall off once, but it was due to me standing to one side just as the SKANU bumped against the stick anchor. Put the plugs in, too much water comes in if you don’t.

overall, I’m happy with it in the marsh/grass flats - it gets me where I want to go and places most boats can’t. Getting stuck is not an issue. Verdict is still out on how it performs the trout rivers in TN. 

mods: SKANU motor mount, skanu stiffy push pole, v marine pp clips, yak gear flip down paddle holders, bow/stern eyes, skiff labs Co stick anchor(Skiff cane), perception SUP/yak paddle, t handlles are clutch (not their intended purpose but they are perfect). Held off on cooler straps, may not use. trailer stake pockets added to allow removable bunks, led side markers added(copied that from ram-Lin skanu trailer), diy Bow rest, rhino gear locking straps.


----------



## SymmFish

Thanks for posting, that is super helpful!


----------



## HPXFLY

Ill add some to the above, I have a similar set up and use it a couple days a week now. Def need to leave the plugs in and jam them home, they will leak and you will have water in the foot area if not. 

Rod holder area is lacking I almost want to drill some 1in hold in that front bulk head to stick butts through or else the rods kinda move around alot. or some kind of mountable holders? 

Where you sit is key as with all small boats, but really in this thing. 

Wish they gave options on seadeck colors, black sucks honestly and Id rip it off and change it if it wasnt so much money to do so. 

Cup holder thing is useless. It holds like a 24oz yeti thermos or cup. From the drawings I thought maybe it will fit the half gallon jug or at least the 32oz bottle..... NOPE.

Adding handles and a secure bow eye is key, I have drug mine out of ditches and small creek banks with my truck and SXS as needed. 

Loading into the truck bed isnt to bad with a hitch extension, thinking of welding a big roller to mine and mounting a winch to my tool box to pull it up in the bed. Im a pretty fit guy and have trouble loading it into my tacoma alone if I have a bunch of shit in it. Sucks unloading everything out of it and dragging it then loading everything back in. Being picky I know but how I use it sometimes I have some very steep banks to slide it up and down. 

I have an outboard 3.3hp 2 stroke similar speeds to above. Really like it with a small trolling motor. It poles great and is pretty stable. Still using it with a front platform when sight fishing, Back platform I haven't revisited yet, my spare for my skiff doesn't quiet fit it right. May use a small yeti (then again more shit in the boat so IDK). Paddles with a SUP decent. but i have an 18ft pole for mine so prefer that at all times. I feel I can pole it quicker than paddle, person up front just hast to be aware. 

Overall Im happy with it and am finding uses for it when I dont want to put my skiff in for just a quick hour or two after work. No cleaning, no mess, no worries I guess.


----------



## Jakehollender

In the water the thing is amazing, out of the water is another story. Heavy and awkward. If you’re putting in at a boat ramp it’s great, if you’re putting in on the side of the road and have to walk through marsh and mud, it is pretty damn frustrating.


----------



## HPXFLY

Ive been leaving mine in the back of my truck for a couple weeks, had to order a drain plug after scooping water out for 30 min when I went to launch it Sunday. No idea how so much water was getting into the main "hull" area. maybe through the vent in the front compartment ? I had probably 20 gallons of rain water inside the hull.


----------



## Dub

Martin4 said:


> After taking it out 4x, here’s my report on the SKANU:
> 
> 3.3hp merc 2 stroke, weighs ~30lbs, getting 7-8mph(speedometer gps app), solo, lightly loaded. With my wife aboard, we were getting wet going against the wind/current, had her slide as far back as possible to keep the sea spray off of a little better. Running about 5mph against current, 6 with current w/ me, her, partially full yeti 35. Where you sit makes a big difference, even 3-4inches difference is huge.
> 
> paddles great up front, but I prefer poling. Used the pole much more than anticipated. Poles well both from front and back, better than expected for up front.
> 
> yes, it is heavy to haul around, but I was planning on trailering it anyway so it’s nbd. Does make storage at the house a little tricky but it’s worth it. Not a burden to pole at all, but I have developed more respect for my guides in the past...poling a 600lb+ boat and 3 dudes plus gear...
> 
> I made a diy wheel setup out of 1” pvc, it is useful with the bare hull, works decent, but fully rigged w/ cooler/motor you can forget it -way too heavy.
> 
> I did fall off once, but it was due to me standing to one side just as the SKANU bumped against the stick anchor. Put the plugs in, too much water comes in if you don’t.
> 
> overall, I’m happy with it in the marsh/grass flats - it gets me where I want to go and places most boats can’t. Getting stuck is not an issue. Verdict is still out on how it performs the trout rivers in TN.
> 
> mods: SKANU motor mount, skanu stiffy push pole, v marine pp clips, yak gear flip down paddle holders, bow/stern eyes, skiff labs Co stick anchor(Skiff cane), perception SUP/yak paddle, t handlles are clutch (not their intended purpose but they are perfect). Held off on cooler straps, may not use. trailer stake pockets added to allow removable bunks, led side markers added(copied that from ram-Lin skanu trailer), diy Bow rest, rhino gear locking straps.
> View attachment 175332
> View attachment 175333
> View attachment 175334
> View attachment 175335
> View attachment 175336
> View attachment 175337
> View attachment 175339
> View attachment 175340


Thanks for the write up. Any report on the Tennessee trout rivers?


----------



## East Cape

Last of the pre-orders coming up and out! We got some videos today from some YouTubers on the SKANU and can see it in action if you all want to see the links? Lastly, we are now patent pending and got our exemption from the USCG as its a new class of crafts and truly unique. Starting this brand has had many challenges but happy to report we have overcome them all and now look forward to getting our first model out and look forward to other cool stuff coming behind it!


----------



## Bradfew1

I just posted a roto Skanu on FB Marketplace. Feel free to send me a message if you want more info.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Well the SKANU made it to TX a few weeks ago and I finally was able to get it out on the water a couple times this week. Poled about 10 miles in two days on it and put almost 30 reds and 4 sheepies in it.

The good, the bad and the ugly…

THE BAD
I think the QC of these sucks. First boat I was supposed to pickup had a busted bungee latch and where it screwed to the hatch was stripped out so we couldn’t replace it. We tried pulling the hatch from another and replacing it entirely only to find that the hatches were 1/2-3/4” different in width but “fit” perfect on the one they were on. The scupper holes were drilled out to large and the plugs would fall through. Also the drain plug under the front hatch was drilled out to big for the plug. 

We made the call to get a different one all together since there were to many issues with the first. Everything seemed to be in order on the next one except it was missing the front hatch plug. No biggie. Get it from another. Opened up three more until one had a plug and grabbed it.

THE UGLY
Once I got it home I flipped it over and seen how wavy the bottom of this thing is. Not flat at all but, I don’t think it’ll effect the draft and I don’t plan on putting a motor on it. I’m sure it would effect running with a motor. Also, the top of the bow has a droop to it that I haven’t noticed on other SKANUs. It that doesn’t hurt the functionality any. It almost looks like it was pulled from the mold too warm and stacked but IDK. Just a thought. 

THE GOOD
I was initially concerned of the weight and originally planned on getting the dingy wheels mounted to the back to help move it around. I decided on going with a kayak cart so I could get it closer to the CG to make moving/loading it easier and to not have something my fly line could tangle on. The weight now isnt as big of an issue as I thought it would be. Even loading it into my lifted F-150 isn’t terrible. Moving it around solo isn’t a problem on decent ground.

The stability of this thing is amazing, as expected. Moving from the back to front isn’t an issue and is fairly quiet to walk on (doesn’t bang like an aluminum Jon boat.) I do wish the bottom was smooth and didn’t have ridges. Stepping off the back hatch you still need to kinda watch where you step. I’m sure there is a reason for them though and it isn’t that big of an issue for me.

Poling is how I expected it to be. I did notice it does get bubbles underneath the hull at times and due to the wavy bottom is noisy. I don’t know if the bottom shape is the reason bubbles are getting underneath. It poles pretty quiet when bubbles aren’t allowed to get trapped though. Due to its weight/drag it doesn’t glide as long as other crafts I’ve poled but that isn’t a bad thing. Just an observation. It actually seemed to benefit me at times by not over running fish that popped up close like my kayak had a tendency to do.

OVERALL
What I was looking for was something that had the stability to stand and fly fish for days I didn’t want to trailer my skiff and for fly fishing dock lights at night. Overall I think this is going to be an good little boat that will suit my needs just fine. Its not a perfect craft but, I doubt there is one. I haven’t paddled it it deeper water yet but I don’t think it’ll be an issue.


I plan on keeping this very simply. Only things I’ve added was a bow eye, access port(for bow eye) and grab handles in the back. I will need to add some padding to the rod holders so it’ll be quiet when I put my pole down and get some sort of basket or crate for the back hatch. As of now that’s all that is going to happen to this one. 


PS: Who ever had the idea of putting the cup holder where it is should be fired. Dumbest placement IMO. With a bottle in the cup holder it tangles your fly line rendering it useless for a fly fisherman. I believe it would be better served in the corner by the scupper holes or left out completely. 

Pic of bottom.







First mourning







First red on the SKANU.


----------



## Miragein

Thanks for the real world review! Have been seriously looking at these for similar applications. Regarding the bottom—I agree — what’s up w/that?! I don’t know if the pics over emphasize the flaw, but that should be unacceptable on their part. I’m not a big kayak guy, but I don’t recall seeing imperfections/QC issues like that out there from other manufacturers? It’s not like the the Skanu is inexpensive, either…


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Miragein said:


> Thanks for the real world review! Have been seriously looking at these for similar applications. Regarding the bottom—I agree — what’s up w/that?! I don’t know if the pics over emphasize the flaw, but that should be unacceptable on their part. I’m not a big kayak guy, but I don’t recall seeing imperfections/QC issues like that out there from other manufacturers? It’s not like the the Skanu is inexpensive, either…


I feel like it performs pretty much exactly how I expected it to. Not upset with it at all. A few things I’d change but, that’s to be expected with anything. As far as the bottom goes; I think it’s worse in person than in the pic. Lol. If I planned on running a motor at all than I wouldn’t have accepted it. But, I don’t.
If you’re thinking of buying one I’d find one local and check it out.


----------



## JonathanD

Miragein said:


> Thanks for the real world review! Have been seriously looking at these for similar applications. Regarding the bottom—I agree — what’s up w/that?! I don’t know if the pics over emphasize the flaw, but that should be unacceptable on their part. I’m not a big kayak guy, but I don’t recall seeing imperfections/QC issues like that out there from other manufacturers? It’s not like the the Skanu is inexpensive, either…


From what I was told, the bow is like that by design. Mine is that way as well. The purpose is when you are standing on the back poling, the bow and rounded chine is still in the water keeping is slap free. Seems to work for me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JonathanD said:


> From what I was told, the bow is like that by design. Mine is that way as well. The purpose is when you are standing on the back poling, the bow and rounded chine is still in the water keeping is slap free. Seems to work for me.


Who told you that?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Who told you that?


No clue who he’s talked to but there is plenty of photos of SKANUs with smooth topped bows and the droopy top doesn’t translate to the bottom…


----------



## JonathanD

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Who told you that?


Pretty sure it was Kevin himself.


----------



## JonathanD

MatthewAbbott said:


> No clue who he’s talked to but there is plenty of photos of SKANUs with smooth topped bows and the droopy top doesn’t translate to the bottom…


I thought we were talking about the bottom of the boat, which isn't meant to be "flat"


----------



## JonathanD

The shape of the hull was like this before I put the trailer together.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

JonathanD said:


> I thought we were talking about the bottom of the boat, which isn't meant to be "flat"


Could have been talking about both. What does the bottom of yours look like towards the stern? While the strakes do seem to have a contour to them and probably were part of the design, the indentions I have line up pretty perfectly with the bulkheads of how they were stacked. (Remember I had to unstack a few to find one that wasn’t missing or have broken pieces) Which is why I said it seems like they were pulled/stacked while still warm or ratcheted down tight and squished them a little. If that was part of the original plan to have it like that then they did a piss pour job of communicating that and the bottom shape would 100% hinder use with a motor by creating drag. I don’t plan on putting a motor of any sort on mine so the bottom doesn’t bother me at all as it doesn’t hinder poling. If I was planning on putting a motor I wouldn’t have accepted it as it wasn’t told the bottom would have hooks in it.

This is the bow dip I was referring to. While there are some that I’ve seen that have this most are pretty flat.









I don’t have any real issues with my SKANU. Like I said above it performs pretty much the way I figured it would and I’m 90% happy with it. The 10% is the dang weight. Lol. Sure wish it was lighter. Maybe when they come out with the solo version it’ll be a little shorter and lighter which would better suit my wants with it.

I have put 3 trips and about 15 miles under mine. 8 sheepies, 40+ reds and a hardhead all on fly and 100% poling. No paddle so far.

I don’t plan on getting rid of it but if there is someone thats close and on the fence about getting one then they are more than welcome to PM me any questions and I’ll give them detailed info, not propaganda, on how this thing fishes so far. If they wanted to try it out I’m sure we could find a time and some water to pitch this thing in a let them have a go at it.


----------



## JonathanD

I see, definitely strapped down too tight or had too much weight when stacked for transport. When any of my kayaks had indentations from transport I was always able to fix it by just letting it bake in the full sun for a few hours. They always went back to original shape. 

Poling is definitely where this thing shines. Paddling (got a 280cm paddle) is better when sitting on the front hatch/ my cooler for me. I have a 2.5hp Suzuki to get from spot to spot. Have about 20 hours on the motor now, I wouldn't want to put any bigger motor on this hull. It's just not designed for it in any way, but Skanu never advertised it as such, people just kept wishing that into existence. 

I agree there are some QC and some R&D issues, but like you overall I am happy with it. Just took it on its first camping trip to the 10K Islands, did everything I asked of it and I was pleased.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

JonathanD said:


> I see, definitely strapped down too tight or had too much weight when stacked for transport. When any of my kayaks had indentations from transport I was always able to fix it by just letting it bake in the full sun for a few hours. They always went back to original shape.
> 
> Poling is definitely where this thing shines. Paddling (got a 280cm paddle) is better when sitting on the front hatch/ my cooler for me. I have a 2.5hp Suzuki to get from spot to spot. Have about 20 hours on the motor now, I wouldn't want to put any bigger motor on this hull. It's just not designed for it in any way, but Skanu never advertised it as such, people just kept wishing that into existence.
> 
> I agree there are some QC and some R&D issues, but like you overall I am happy with it. Just took it on its first camping trip to the 10K Islands, did everything I asked of it and I was pleased.


I keep mine in my garage. I’m hoping it flattens out a little and it may have already. I haven’t flipped it over since I brought it home. I’ll be putting some keel guard type material on the strakes and nose when it comes in from Amazon. I’ll check it out then.

I still need to pick up a SUP paddle for crossing deeper water. A couple marshes I like to fish I’ll have to cross some channels.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Mine has the same wobbles in the bottom but like @MatthewAbbott I don't plan on putting a motor on mine either and it doesn't seem to have an effect on how well it paddles. Having used SUP paddles and kayak paddles for the roto one and the FRP one, it definitely paddles easier sitting down using a longer kayak paddle. I much prefer to use a long kayak paddle (260cm) sitting down for getting from point A to point B. Once I get on the flats, I'll stand up and just use the paddle as a push pole or a SUP paddle.
I agree the thing is heavy and can be a little difficult to move around but I bought stainless U bolts for a bow eye and stern eyes and plan to put a couple handles on it to help out moving it around.
I take the wade fishing approach to putting stuff on my Skanu and fish with very minimal gear. It keeps it simple and light.


----------



## KurtActual

@jay.bush1434 and @MatthewAbbott how much do they actually weigh?

I wanted one of these, but the interior of the roto vs the fiberglass model made me look elsewhere. 
I now use an Indian River Canoe Outdoorsman, which weighs about 85#
I load it on the roof of my Explorer, which is tough solo but that is mainly due to the size.


----------



## jay.bush1434

KurtActual said:


> @jay.bush1434 and @MatthewAbbott how much do they actually weigh?
> 
> I wanted one of these, but the interior of the roto vs the fiberglass model made me look elsewhere.
> I now use an Indian River Canoe Outdoorsman, which weighs about 85#
> I load it on the roof of my Explorer, which is tough solo but that is mainly due to the size.


The roto Skanu weighs 160 lbs in base configuration. Yes it is heavy but it does balance and distribute the weight very well. Come down and try mine out. It will surprise you how well it paddles and fishes.


----------



## KurtActual

jay.bush1434 said:


> The roto Skanu weighs 160 lbs in base configuration. Yes it is heavy but it does balance and distribute the weight very well. Come down and try mine out. It will surprise you how well it paddles and fishes.


Dang, she's a haus!
I'm gonna take you up on that. I've got to plan a trip where I can stay the night on the island so I dont have to wake a kid at 3AM to get down there before sunrise.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

KurtActual said:


> @jay.bush1434 and @MatthewAbbott how much do they actually weigh?
> 
> I wanted one of these, but the interior of the roto vs the fiberglass model made me look elsewhere.
> I now use an Indian River Canoe Outdoorsman, which weighs about 85#
> I load it on the roof of my Explorer, which is tough solo but that is mainly due to the size.


I don’t know the actual weight. They say 160 and I believe it. It’s not bad to move around/load solo into the bed of my truck wheel the kayak wheels but I really don’t you’re going to be slinging this thing on top of any vehicle by yourself unless you are a beast.


----------



## DanFromSavannah

Great skiff


----------



## Smackdaddy53

DanFromSavannah said:


> Great skiff


GLWS 🤣


----------



## jay.bush1434

Smackdaddy53 said:


> GLWS 🤣


Keep him honest Smack!


----------



## KurtActual

Saw my first Skanu yesterday while wading the south shoreline of W. Galveston Bay. It was a fiberglass model with 2.5hp outboard. He wasnt going anywhere fast, but damnit it looked good doing it.


----------

